# the obama birth certificate media scandal...



## washamericom (Mar 21, 2012)

https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/

i want a thread just on this., which i will add to in the coming days ahead...  it will come to be that the media was warned not to talk about the obama birth certificate. in fact i will go on to say that they media was directed to proactively sell the idea that no issue ever existed.
performances by sheppard smith, gregg jarrett, oreilly, hannity by cancelling jerry corsi hours before the interview, esquire magazine, anderson cooper, lawrence odonald, the rachal maddov lady.... and on and on. post scandal, i will make a video showing all of them (overacters) way over the top. robert gibbs, never answering questions about it. chuck todd and liberal drowning out les kinsolving when he rarely got a chance... the lies... and on and on and on....

this story is breaking open slower than i had hoped, but people are getting it now, and they are going to be pissed, which is how i've felt about the cover up from the begiining...

_this is the unthinkable in a first amendment society..._


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2012)

washamericom said:


> https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> 
> i want a thread just on this., which i will add to in the coming days ahead...  it will come to be that the media was warned not to talk about the obama birth certificate. in fact i will go on to say that they media was directed to proactively sell the idea that no issue ever existed.
> performances by sheppard smith, gregg jarrett, oreilly, hannity by cancelling jerry corsi hours before the interview, esquire magazine, anderson cooper, lawrence odonald, the rachal maddov lady.... and on and on. post scandal, i will make a video showing all of them (overacters) way over the top. robert gibbs, never answering questions about it. chuck todd and liberal drowning out les kinsolving when he rarely got a chance... the lies... and on and on and on....
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Mar 21, 2012)

this is new...

Arpaio asks for Obama's Selective Service form - CBS 5 - KPHO


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 21, 2012)

You're a fucking idiot, Wash. If Obama's office came out and said that the BC was off limits the press would be all over it. You self appointed "investigators" seem to think that you're the only "real" journalists. In reality you blogging cock suckers are a fucking joke. Just like your 3rd grade web site.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 21, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> You're a fucking idiot, Wash. If Obama's office came out and said that the BC was off limits the press would be all over it. You self appointed "investigators" seem to think that you're the only "real" journalists. In reality you blogging cock suckers are a fucking joke. Just like your 3rd grade web site.



where's_ your_ website jethro ? let's have a look. i'm not a journalist, i'm a jazz musician.

the bc *is* off limits, apparently in a safe that cannot be opened, people are wondering why. and why meatpipes like you are denying that...


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 21, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > You're a fucking idiot, Wash. If Obama's office came out and said that the BC was off limits the press would be all over it. You self appointed "investigators" seem to think that you're the only "real" journalists. In reality you blogging cock suckers are a fucking joke. Just like your 3rd grade web site.
> ...


Jazz? I guess you really do work at McDonald's you fucking idiot. Any idiot can have a web site, shit stain. Thanks for proving that, you little turd.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > You're a fucking idiot, Wash. If Obama's office came out and said that the BC was off limits the press would be all over it. You self appointed "investigators" seem to think that you're the only "real" journalists. In reality you blogging cock suckers are a fucking joke. Just like your 3rd grade web site.
> ...


jazz? ok!!!


----------



## candycorn (Mar 21, 2012)

racist scumbag.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 22, 2012)

sheriff joe thinks this is the biggest media blackout in history, i do too.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 22, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



thanks for this email tank. in fact, tanks alot..

You are one of the stupidest fucks I have ever met on the net. I didn't vote for Obama. He sucks as a President. Obama care has nothing to do with me. I have excellent retirement with medical, something I'm sure you're too stupid to ever get.You go and meet the stupid fucks that are running this year. Obama, is a fucking idiot. Romney has a medical plan just like the one you hate. Santorum can take his Bible and shove it up his Christian ass. Gingrich is a fucking joke. And Ron Paul doesn't stand a fucking chance. So you go visit whichever one of this assholes you want, loser. You're too fucking stupid to know any better.

Cya, asshole. You're too fucking stupid to PM anymore. I'll tear you up in public, pole smoker. with love, tank


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 22, 2012)

washamericom said:


> https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> 
> i want a thread just on this., which i will add to in the coming days ahead...  it will come to be that the media was warned not to talk about the obama birth certificate. in fact i will go on to say that they media was directed to proactively sell the idea that no issue ever existed.
> performances by sheppard smith, gregg jarrett, oreilly, hannity by cancelling jerry corsi hours before the interview, esquire magazine, anderson cooper, lawrence odonald, the rachal maddov lady.... and on and on. post scandal, i will make a video showing all of them (overacters) way over the top. robert gibbs, never answering questions about it. chuck todd and liberal drowning out les kinsolving when he rarely got a chance... the lies... and on and on and on....
> ...



Who freaking cares man...this is a waste of time

1) I  do think obama is a United States Citizen
2) If i'm wrong and he isn't who is going to prosecute the case, eric holder.....you really think he will move forward with a case of this nature?  No he wont


So do everyone including yourself a favor and just let it go and concentrate on something more real like inflation under obama.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 22, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> ...



nobody expects holder to do his job, you're right. that's why we have three branches of government. impeachment starts in the house judiciary committee, lamar smith...

i just donate money to the sherrif joe posse for further investigation, you all should too.

what about the media being complicit, don't forget they got obama "elected" in the first place...

people care, people cared when nixon was involved in a cover up, course he was a republican...

there are a lot of people who genuinely do not care, but you are not among them.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Mar 22, 2012)

washamericom said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



no one in the republican house is going to move forward with this either, it is political suicide for them.

I'm sorry if my first post came out harsh, i just re-read it, but still I'm just trying to steer you in a productive direction, this stuff just has no traction.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm also skeptical about Obama's BC....and everything else about him.  But i don't believe we're going to get any straight answers at all until he's out of office.  Once he's replaced, we may find out a lot of crap that he's pulled.  Until then and since he's still in office, nothing will be found or proven.  He has too many big people covering for him and protecting him.  We need to just concentrate on getting his ass out of the WH this November.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 22, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> I'm also skeptical about Obama's BC....and everything else about him.  But i don't believe we're going to get any straight answers at all until he's out of office.  Once he's replaced, we may find out a lot of crap that he's pulled.  Until then and since he's still in office, nothing will be found or proven.  He has too many big people covering for him and protecting him.  We need to just concentrate on getting his ass out of the WH this November.



well said cj, as in the case of warren g. harding, he was actually _dead_ by the time teapot dome affair (solyndra, guns for tequila) and a lot of the corruption came out. and it turned out to be more harding's friends/appointees that caused the corruption. i don't think that's strictly true in this case. harding was a much better president than obama, i think history will tell.

the main stream media has played an enormous role in obama's success in politics, and in the cover up of his chicago corruption, harding didn't have that advantage.

if a photo of bill ayers and obama surfaces (as i believe it will) tying the two together before obama launched his career at the ayers dhorn house, it may open the door for the media...

obama denies knowing whom ayers and dhorn were before that fateful event.

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugex....,cf.osb&fp=cc15dadee3a28017&biw=1514&bih=647


----------



## washamericom (Mar 22, 2012)

Michelle LaVaughn Robinson Obama (born January 17, 1964) is the First Lady of the U.S. since her husband Barack Obama's inauguration as president on Jan. 20, 2009. She is the first African American First Lady.
 Born and raised on the south side of Chicago, Michelle Obama's roots, has a complex path from Slavery: Fraser Robinson III (died in 1991) and his wife, Marian are the parents of Michelle; they got married in 1960; Melvinia Shields, the enslaved and illiterate young girl, and the unknown white man who impregnated her are the great-great-great-grandparents of Michelle Obama, the first lady... the more complete map of Mrs. Obama&#8217;s ancestors &#8212; including the slave mother, white father and their biracial son, Dolphus T. Shields &#8212; connects the first African-American first lady to the history of slavery, tracing their five-generation journey from bondage to a front-row seat to the presidency. [1] (Dolphus Shields was a very light skinned, church-going carpenter who could read, write and advance in an industrializing town.) Some of Michelle's relatives still reside in South Carolina.



Michelle Obama attended Whitney Young High School in 1981, later majoring in sociology and graduating cum laude at Princeton University. She then went on to obtain her J.D. degree at Harvard Law School in 1988. She is also sister to Craig Robinson, coach of the Oregon State University's men's basketball team.

Michelle was employed at the law firm Sidley Austin along with Weather Underground terrorist Bernardine Dohrn,[2][3] where she met Barack Obama. In 1991 Valerie Jarrett, Deputy Chief of Staff for Mayor Richard Daley, offered Michelle Robinson a job as Assistant to Mayor Richard Daley.

She served as vice president of the University of Chicago Medical Center. Michelle earned $317,000. per year as a board member dealing with community relations. She had resigned those positions to campaign for Barack.

Marrying in 1992, Obama gave birth to two daughters: Malia (born in 1998) and Natasha "Sasha" (born in 2001). She committed to campaign only two days out of the week during the election campaign in order to stay home with their children.

Bill Ayers stated "Michelle Obama has become the queen not just of America but of the world."


In June 1974, the Weather Underground released a 151-page volume titled Prairie Fire, which stated: "We are a guerrilla organization [...] We are communist women and men underground in the United States [...]"[57] The Weatherman leadership, including Ayers, pushed for a radical reformulation of sexual relations under the slogan "Smash Monogamy".[58][59]


----------



## washamericom (Mar 22, 2012)

i've copied this conversation to my media thread...



Quote: Originally Posted by taichiliberal  
Quote: Originally Posted by washamericom  
Quote: Originally Posted by taichiliberal  


Translation: yet another intellectually dishonest and insipidly stubborn birther bumpkin who cannot disprove ANYTHING in the links I provided...so he avoids such like the plague.

You're all washed up, bunky.
media matters ? seriously... lol didn't read that whole daily caller series ?? i agree with your tag line though... taylor emade for the former senator obamavich...
Translation: this neocon/teabagger parrot DID NOT read any of the information in the links I provided...which systematically filled in the blanks that the Daily caller left out, THUS PROVING THE DAILY CALLER TO BE INCORRECT IN THEIR "REPORTING".

Instead, willfully ignorant and intellectually dishonest right wing parrots like WashAmericom do what Limbaugh and Levine tell them...if you hear/read the words "media matters", cover your ears and eyes and run away.

I DARE and DEFY this buffoonish WashAmericom to factually and logically disprove any part of the information I linked. If he can't, then he's all washed up.
this ?? (this is a printout of your link)

CBS Affiliate Follows Sheriff Joe's Birtherism 'Into Another Atmosphere'

March 02, 2012 4:42 pm ET by Brian Powell


Thursday, infamous Maricopa County, AZ sheriff Joe Arpaio held a press conference to reveal the results of a 6 month-long &#8220;investigation&#8221; into the authenticity of President Obama&#8217;s birth certificate, which he accused of being fraudulent. The birther pageant was a new low for Arpaio, who &#8211; along with his deputies &#8211; was recently found by state law enforcement agencies to have failed to investigate hundreds of sex crimes and is currently under federal investigation for alleged &#8220;discriminatory practices&#8221; that include profiling Latinos.

Phoenix&#8217;s major local news affiliates approached their coverage of the spectacle in different ways. The CBS affiliate (CBS 5) dedicated over nine minutes Thursday to a series of straight-faced (and apparently ongoing) segments they titled &#8220;Investigating the President.&#8221; Despite the far-out, conspiracy-laden claims made at the birthers&#8217; presentation, CBS treated the participants and their assertions in an unduly serious fashion. The network&#8217;s segment served primarily to amplify the arguments and opinions of Arpaio's &#8220;lead investigator&#8221; Mike Zullo, who is featured in a softball interview and in lengthy clips from the press conference.

Furthermore, the extremely limited sourcing of counterpoints used by CBS in the segments (anonymous detractors, a year-old Obama quote, and a brief, almost neutral, statement from an AZ congressman) gave the impression that vocal critics of the birth certificate circus were hard to come by -- a scenario that seems improbable at best, given the birther movement's rich history of making false claims.

Watch the CBS report:



In contrast, the Phoenix FOX affiliate (FOX 10) reported on the absurdity of the day with a responsible degree of scrutiny, making the story about the reasonableness of the county sheriff&#8217;s involvement in the charade. The segment begins with an incredulous anchor throwing to some brief interviews highlighting opposing viewpoints on the issue. It continues with a one-on-one interview with Arpaio and FOX anchor John Hook, in which Hook questions the legal standing, fiscal responsibility and political sanity of the decision to, as Arpaio puts it, take the birthers&#8217; investigation &#8220;into another atmosphere.&#8221;

The FOX report:




HOOK: So for a sheriff already in hot water with the Obama administration, why even take up this issue? I asked the sheriff that question today in his only one on one interview about the subject. He said the answer&#8217;s simple. He says he did it because 250 Tea Party people asked him to.

ARPAIO: ...'Please, you&#8217;re our last hope to look into this.' So what am I supposed to do, throw it in the waste basket?

FOX: What if you just said, I understand your concern, it&#8217;s been looked at; no thank you we&#8217;re not gonna do it, even with our cold case people -- we&#8217;re gonna use our cold case people, even though they&#8217;re volunteers, on cold cases that pertain to Maricopa County? 

ARPAIO: This does pertain to Maricopa County. We do have standing here. And I told my commander, I said, you call it like it is. In fact, I hope you do clear the president. Get this over with. 

But it didn&#8217;t happen that way. They did a good job they came up with evidence, so what do I do? Do I forget it? So I know I&#8217;ve had political people say 'don&#8217;t touch this, you&#8217;ll never win.' OK, alright, I&#8217;m going to do my job, and I did it. I don&#8217;t need this. You think I need this?

FOX: For those who say this is a side show; it's to help you get reelected sheriff what do you say to those people?

ARPAIO: I can get reelected on pink underwear, ok? Or tent city.

FOX: You&#8217;re that confident?

ARPAIO: I don&#8217;t need this to get elected.

FOX: Considering the fact that you've got the Department of Justice breathing down your neck, they&#8217;re looking into you, you&#8217;re facing reelection, you&#8217;ve had issues with the investigations on the west side. You&#8217;d think &#8211; somebody would say a crazy man would not touch this issue, at this time. That it&#8217;s insane to do it. 

ARPAIO: You know, I have to do what&#8217;s right. Forget the politics, I&#8217;ve always taken chances. 

FOX: There have been a lot of pretty smart people who&#8217;ve looked into this and they say, 'you know what, we&#8217;ve looked, we even wanted to find something, but its just not there. The guy's an American citizen, end of story.' 

ARPAIO: There&#8217;s a difference, I&#8217;m not going to go into criticize the people of this country. There is a difference when people are looking at it than a law enforcement agency -- that takes it into another atmosphere. 

FOX: Do you believe the president was born in the United States?

ARPAIO: I&#8217;m not going to accuse the president of anything. I go by facts, not innuendos. I wanna get the proof before I would ever answer that question. We did our homework. We&#8217;re not done yet, this is just chapter one.




so:

this media matters reporting seems biased to me... so does the fox "reporter", seems to be editorializing a bit.... anyway... i don't think they (media matters) should be "non profit" status

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp...w=1009&bih=431


I DARE and DEFY this buffoonish WashAmericom to factually and logically disprove any part of the information I linked.

could you be more specific. why don't you present one or two of your "media matters facts" and we'll have a look see, i will accpet your dare...


this one's pretty funny... (not really) Page Not Found



rush limbaugh doesn't talk about the birther issue (that i've heard), i don't know about levin... i never listen to him... i listen to rush rarely, in the car. (maybe twice a month for an hour...) sorry to burst your bubble..

what you've done here is to highlight the contrast between two or three "objective" news organisations... which to me is another indicator or red flag that a problematic situation exists. why is the press so proactively trying to bury the story, this has always been my contention... i believe in a free society like America, citizens will ask the right questions, in fact, they already are. people like you attack the character of the messengers, you've just shown us that again as well. it's a pattern, people want to know why... 
__________________


----------



## washamericom (Mar 22, 2012)

candycorn said:


> racist scumbag.



candyass racist scumbag, and obot


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 22, 2012)

washamericom said:


> i've copied this conversation to my media thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Word wrap, you fucking idiot. This isn't that stupid 3rd grade web site you have, moron.


----------



## rdean (Mar 22, 2012)

The only scandal here are Republicans too ridiculous for words.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## niteowl (Mar 23, 2012)

washamericom said:


> https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> 
> i want a thread just on this., which i will add to in the coming days ahead...  it will come to be that the media was warned not to talk about the obama birth certificate. in fact i will go on to say that they media was directed to proactively sell the idea that no issue ever existed.
> performances by sheppard smith, gregg jarrett, oreilly, hannity by cancelling jerry corsi hours before the interview, esquire magazine, anderson cooper, lawrence odonald, the rachal maddov lady.... and on and on. post scandal, i will make a video showing all of them (overacters) way over the top. robert gibbs, never answering questions about it. chuck todd and liberal drowning out les kinsolving when he rarely got a chance... the lies... and on and on and on....
> ...



It's unthinkable in any free society, or any society that aspires to be free. That's why this is a major, _major _story all over the world... with the apparent exception of the USA. 

From the BBC:
Joe Arpaio: Barack Obama birth proof 'may be forged' 

From Hong Kong:
Obama accused of forged birth certificate

From Holland:
Obama's birth certificate falsified with certainty ..!

And from France:
NEWS: institutional earthquake - the official inquiry reveals that the birth certificate of Barack Obama is a fake

Billions of people all over the planet are aware of this issue; it's not a secret any more. And they're asking, "What will America do about this?"

(You can view any of the pages in this post in English by pasting the URL into Google Translate.)


----------



## candycorn (Mar 23, 2012)

niteowl said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> ...



In other news from Holland:

WantToKnow.nl &#8211; Desperate valse vlag-operatie: ET-aanval..??

Apparently ET wants to confiscate their wooden shoes or something.  

Amazing what passes for sources nowadays.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 23, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > i've copied this conversation to my media thread...
> ...



that's a compliment brick, and i'll tell you why...

when i started washingtonamerica.com i wanted it to be a site for the people. ben franklin is my very favorite of all of the founding fathers for so many reasons, but to me, mostly, above all, for his sense of humor. poor richard's almanac is a favorite of mine and that is the model in the back of my head.

i could have just used a cookie cutter white background fill in the blanks format, but since i'm an artist and musician, i wanted to be able to have a lot of color and contrast and creative tools available.

one of the things i'm striving for is to make it visually appealing to the eye for all age groups.

i'm really not interested in the "intellectuals" and the pundants or what they think. or the political affectations of this country....  this is a global avenue and i'm building an infrastructure for the future. it's a good brand name, it has cache baby, and i want it to be for kids in china, seniors in india.... everyone in the world can tune in. the kids of today will be running washamericom tomorrow (literally).  soon cable tv and dish will be passe... i have many websites, i think they're a good investment and a good idea. it's _cyber real estate_, easy to own, maintain and operate.

i started the site about the when former senator obamavich was elected. i had no idea what the birther issue was all about. then this _thing_ happened on 4/27 and i became really interested at the "fake it till you make it" syle of obama , and more importantly the people around him.

so that took over my time and interest. if washingtonamerica looks third grade for now, that's about right. and don't forget tank, a third grader today is about like you if you had graduated from high school, back then, or now for instance. mark zuckerberg said that if you are building a product people like, you're allowed to make mistakes.

so i'll ask again, where is your site, what skills do you have ? let's have a look.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 23, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Please start a message board on your site and stop spamming this one. We all know why you don't and why you spend so much time on other message boards instead of tending to your own house.  A) because you are unemployable likely due to your moronic tendencies.  Secondly because  Nobody cares, has ever cared, or will ever care except for equally yoked skinheads, racist scumbags, and the ignorant who don't know any better.


----------



## Obamerican (Mar 23, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Trust me, you're no fucking artist and I bet your ability to play jazz sucks dog cock.
I would imagine that if Benjamin Franklin had built a web site it would look like yours. The difference between you and Ben is he never had a computer so I would expect his to look like shit.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 23, 2012)

oh well, i gave it my best shot...


----------



## washamericom (Mar 23, 2012)

candycorn said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



fuck you candyass....   racist candyasshole


----------



## candycorn (Mar 23, 2012)

washamericom said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Obviously, everything I posted above is 100% true; elsewise, you wouldn't have reacted in such a predictable manner for someone who is all alone in the world; alone but not by their choice.  

You say you started a website.  Well, tend to it.  Go there, open a message board and let the traffic come to you.

If you're interesting, people will find you.  Allow me to state the obvious.  You're not interesting.  

If you're entertaining, people will find you.  Allow me to again state the obvious.  You're not entertaining.

If you're correct and factual, persons will quote and cite you.  Allow me once again to state the obvious.  You're not correct. 

Sad, racist and lonely.

I think you've batted for the triple crown of loser-dom.  Enjoy your "victory".


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 24, 2012)

> We need to just concentrate on getting his ass out of the WH this November.



And replacing him with whom? Romney? Thats a non-starter. 

The fatal flaw in your plan is you have no credible candidate enough democrats will vote for.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 24, 2012)

washamericom said:


> https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> 
> i want a thread just on this., which i will add to in the coming days ahead...  it will come to be that the media was warned not to talk about the obama birth certificate. in fact i will go on to say that they media was directed to proactively sell the idea that no issue ever existed.
> performances by sheppard smith, gregg jarrett, oreilly, hannity by cancelling jerry corsi hours before the interview, esquire magazine, anderson cooper, lawrence odonald, the rachal maddov lady.... and on and on. post scandal, i will make a video showing all of them (overacters) way over the top. robert gibbs, never answering questions about it. chuck todd and liberal drowning out les kinsolving when he rarely got a chance... the lies... and on and on and on....
> ...




So............your link for "proof" of this is a weblog where some other fringer asshole is screaming the same shit as you?

Way to go colon jouster, you're about as credible as a lot of your fringe bretheren here.  Linking to that site as "proof" is about as credible as linking to Yidnar's posts as "proof" that blacks are evil.

Tell ya what cock gobbler, come back when you've got something credible.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 24, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> ...



I wouldn't be so fast to assume it's some "other" finger asshole.  I'm sure Wash has tons of time on his hands--nobody is going to interrupt him obviously outside of his cat or bill collectors.  He's probably sock-puppet crazy too; most conspiracy whackjobs are as we have proven with Max/CD and rimjob/paulitican.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 24, 2012)

Op-Ed: Was Barack Obama born in Mombasa, Kenya? Looks like it


----------



## washamericom (Mar 24, 2012)

candycorn said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



you're a nobody, jagoff racist. just talk, never tried anything difficult or had an original thought, just stands on other peoples' shoulders, blames for his mistakes, takes credit for other people's work, obot.

ever notice it's the same four or five jagoff race baiters defending the messiah, _happy birthday healthcare communists._


----------



## washamericom (Mar 24, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> ...



you should be _proud_ that you're gay, don't be afraid of _something_ in your miserable life. or did i misread that and you're anti gay, and racist along with bigot, either way, you are entitled to your opinion, it an open society, and an open conspiracy forum. the weaker posters in the board tend to pack up like jackels. nice try alinsky asshole. the wall is crumbling down, the whole world knows it now. your messiah is a phony.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 24, 2012)

washamericom said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Sad, racist and lonely...sums you up perfectly; doesn't it?  he he he


----------



## washamericom (Mar 24, 2012)

candycorn said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



remember racist jagoff alinsky, we wouldn't be in this situation if it were not for cementhead obots like you, and david axelrod.  here's a clue... watch sweaty maghee...



https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugex....,cf.osb&fp=6542dbeff059396c&biw=1514&bih=670

http://www.prisonplanet.com/articles/june2008/060608_hillary_obama.htm


----------



## 7forever (Mar 24, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> ...



FUCK OFF, YOU SKID MARKED POS.


----------



## 7forever (Mar 24, 2012)

washamericom said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Keep going with your work and post it everywhere, not just here.


----------



## Nemo (Mar 24, 2012)

Arguing with "birthers" is like fighting the Black Knight in "Monty Python and the Holy Grail."


----------



## washamericom (Mar 24, 2012)

7forever said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



blow, you ain't nobody, jagoff i'll post where ever and when ever the fuck i feel like. you don't like it, hit the kill switch on your gateway.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 24, 2012)

Nemo said:


> Arguing with "birthers" is like fighting the Black Knight in "Monty Python and the Holy Grail."



that was funny when you used it a year ago.

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarep...dia-should-have-probed-birth-certificate.html


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 24, 2012)

Nemo said:


> Arguing with "birthers" is like fighting the Black Knight in "Monty Python and the Holy Grail."



thanks for proving your  afraid of the truth and a loyal Obama dupe as well as not looking at the evidence in this thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 24, 2012)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Dawgshit everytime he gets frustrated because he is losing the debate,thats when he starts acting like a three year old posting big images like that swearing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 24, 2012)

niteowl said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> ...



the Obama trolls of course will think everybody else in the world is crazy and their not.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 24, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> ...


 colon jouster


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 24, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 25, 2012)

it's an amazing story and hard to believe. but i think just about everyone knows now that something is going on. they are beginning to think, wow, what did i really know about the guy i voted for.

all anyone has to do is google (youtube) any part of the obama birth certificate, or the little we know about his life... it's a huge international story, except here. _that in itself is stunning._

if it was a nothing story, it would have died four years ago.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 25, 2012)

daws101 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



colin jester...


----------



## whitehall (Mar 25, 2012)

One thing you have to understand is that politicians and elected officials work for us. They must comply with Constitutional requirements and there are no exceptions even to politicians who slipped through the cracks. Democrats failed to properly investigate Obama's background and the liberal media doesn't seem interested. We don't have to be nice guys and treat the president with kid gloves in this case. Obama doesn't have a choice. He must comply with the Constitution and produce original documents to be examined by experts.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 25, 2012)

whitehall said:


> One thing you have to understand is that politicians and elected officials work for us. They must comply with Constitutional requirements and there are no exceptions even to politicians who slipped through the cracks. Democrats failed to properly investigate Obama's background and the liberal media doesn't seem interested. We don't have to be nice guys and treat the president with kid gloves in this case. Obama doesn't have a choice. He must comply with the Constitution and produce original documents to be examined by experts.



i don't think the democrat party failed to investigate, they did... that's when the song and dance campaign started..

obama sponsors a nbr so maccain could run ? seriously ?? it's mombassa, it'll all be out soon. i think they forget sometimes that they work for the people.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 25, 2012)

washamericom said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > One thing you have to understand is that politicians and elected officials work for us. They must comply with Constitutional requirements and there are no exceptions even to politicians who slipped through the cracks. Democrats failed to properly investigate Obama's background and the liberal media doesn't seem interested. We don't have to be nice guys and treat the president with kid gloves in this case. Obama doesn't have a choice. He must comply with the Constitution and produce original documents to be examined by experts.
> ...



Who is "maccain" and what country is the "democrat" party in?


----------



## washamericom (Mar 25, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



exactly. well said.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 25, 2012)

washamericom said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


What situation? 

PS: *WE* are not in any situation; it's just you and the other gay bigots who can't stand to see a black man as their president.  

I'm no huge fan of Mr. Obama but I hope he wins just to see bad people like you fail.  I love seeing bad people not get their wishes.  I like seeing the lesser people in this world get upset when they get what is rightfully theirs; nothing.


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2012)

> birther... till the end



I've watched this from (almost) the beginning. Every time a demand was answered, the goalposts were moved. I'd like to know what exactly President Obama can produce that would satisfy you that he was indeed born in this country. Please be specific.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 25, 2012)

candycorn said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I'm really looking forward to November.

On Tuesday the 6th, all the tiny birther brains will be smoking and steaming because Mr. Obama will be on the ballot for President.

Then their heads will explode that evening when it's announced that he won.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 25, 2012)

> I'm no huge fan of Mr. Obama but I hope he wins just to see bad people like you fail. I love seeing bad people not get their wishes. I like seeing the lesser people in this world get upset when they get what is rightfully theirs; nothing.



And there it is: therell be a good number of people voting for Obama  who might have otherwise stayed at home  just to stick it to the birther/teleprompter nitwits. 

Good job.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 26, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > I'm no huge fan of Mr. Obama but I hope he wins just to see bad people like you fail. I love seeing bad people not get their wishes. I like seeing the lesser people in this world get upset when they get what is rightfully theirs; nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, you reap what you sow.  If these people can't see what a dis-service they do to their own cause and only help to bury their chances for success, don't blame the other side for supplying them with shovels.  

I firmly believe (in the case of Wash anyway), it is just designed to steer traffic to his website.  He's nothing but a spam artist and thinks this is what will get him the most traffic.  Nobody can be that ignorant in the face of overwhelming proof.  The fact that he acts like a total asshole is a nice bonus.


----------



## Emma (Mar 26, 2012)

Didn't realize he had a website.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 26, 2012)

Emma said:


> > birther... till the end
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched this from (almost) the beginning. Every time a demand was answered, the goalposts were moved. I'd like to know what exactly President Obama can produce that would satisfy you that he was indeed born in this country. Please be specific.



ahhh. finally a clue.

open the vault.

it's not about showing anything anymore, it's about the thousand cross referenced discrepencies in his provenance. in short being vetted. we need to see exactly how transparent he's been, his whole life. but it starts with the vault, i never believed the digital story. documents are either real or they're not. when you say _beginning_, how far back ? have you read the book ? just curious.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 26, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



it's still a free election, as long as it's legal and the system works.

even if he is elected, and i doubt it, he still only has four years. so it's not a death sentence for the country. the republicans may win the senate, a lot more democrat party senators are running than other. he would be a lame duck on inauguration day, he could thank pelosi and reid. in the end that's what will keep the country together. if he loses, you will be disappointed, but your head won't explode.


----------



## Emma (Mar 26, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > > birther... till the end
> ...


I asked what would be sufficient in your mind to prove he was born in this country. 

The birth record would tell us where and when he was born. It's clear he resided in country for 14 years. That's all that's necessary to prove he is eligible to occupy the office.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 26, 2012)

candycorn said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Mar 26, 2012)

Emma said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



with all due respect emma, do you really know much about all of this whole story ?

http://gunnyg.wordpress.com/2012/03/26/media-blackout-on-obama-eligibility-near-total/

http://www.greeleygazette.com/press...edium=rss&utm_campaign=silence-of-the-lapdogs


----------



## Emma (Mar 26, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



All I need to know is that he was born in country more than 35 years ago, had resided in country for 14 years, and received enough electoral votes to be put into office.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 26, 2012)

Emma said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



fine, you've decided... so what's the problem ?


----------



## Emma (Mar 26, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Nothing, as far as I'm concerned. I was asking what would satisfy _you_.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 26, 2012)

Emma said:


> Didn't realize he had a website.



That's the best thing I've read lately.  Not only has he failed in his racist argument; he's failed in steering people to his hate site.


----------



## regent (Mar 26, 2012)

Is there any federal law, any Constitutional requirement, any Court decision that a candidate for president must have a birth certificate?


----------



## washamericom (Mar 26, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't realize he had a website.
> ...



lot's of people see it asshole racist alinsky. it's not a hate site.  i wasn't spamming, after relentless attacks, by do nothing critics like you, i explained what it was. that's not unreasonable. i rarely link to my own blog/personal site. but you blowhards don't even have "a" site. _you fail_ racist alinsky, it's easy to bitch and criticize other people who do things, when you yourself never even try. actually a lot like obama, but _he even tried_.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 26, 2012)

Emma said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



show the original birth certificate, be transparent, and a congressional judicial commiitee hearing (lamar smith), compelled by public demand. that should do it. media coverage (main stream... they will join in eventually)

 i think the courts have failed/been corrupted. i don't think the fbi/justice department will be much help. let's just sort out the facts, i mean... we are. that fact that he still has never shown the "original" speaks volumes.


let me ask, what is it about this that interests you ? are you a conspiracy junkie ?


----------



## regent (Mar 26, 2012)

For crying out loud why don't the Congress pass some laws covering what is required to meet Article II, Section one, clause five of the Constiution? All this conspiracy business should be remedied by law. Congressman Posey of Florida introduced a bill, HR1503 in 2009 to spell out how a candidate should meet the requirements, but the House with their Republican majority has yet to act on that bill? 
There's the real conspiracy question.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 26, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


well asshat by your description you've stacked the deck...
lets try a more fair way 
the committee would be drawn by lot...all the participants    
would be screened for bias by the FBI and justice dept.
all media would be allowed 1 feed.
all reports would be strictly facts...
any spin from any media would be severely fined.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 26, 2012)

washamericom said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Yes it's so busy over there...that you spend hours a day...HERE....PROMOTING IT.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 26, 2012)

regent said:


> For crying out loud why don't the Congress pass some laws covering what is required to meet Article II, Section one, clause five of the Constiution? All this conspiracy business should be remedied by law. Congressman Posey of Florida introduced a bill, HR1503 in 2009 to spell out how a candidate should meet the requirements, but the House with their Republican majority has yet to act on that bill?
> There's the real conspiracy question.



The constitution speaks; it was listened to.  Obama met all constitutional requirements to run and win an overwhelming victory.  Wash is a gay racist bigot who has nothing better to do than hum his loser song every day.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 26, 2012)

the supreme court has to define "natural born"


----------



## washamericom (Mar 26, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



yes... in a perfect alinsky world...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 26, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


----------



## regent (Mar 26, 2012)

Do people not realize that the presidential Constitutional requirements were never spelled out in law, nor in a Court decision. The only thing settled seems to be the fourteen year requirement and that occurred when Hoover was elected; it was settled by the nation politely ignoring the issue. The Constitution put in the requirements but the legislation needed to enforce and define those requirements was never done. It was not done even after some controvery arose with Chester A. Arthur being natural born. As for the birth certificate thing, states did not begin issuing birth certificates for almost 100 years after the Constitution was ratified. This is totally a political issue and some groups are doing their best to keep it alive and in the process making some Americans look dopey.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 26, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



your poetry sucks. it doesn't even rhyme.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 26, 2012)

regent said:


> Do people not realize that the presidential Constitutional requirements were never spelled out in law, nor in a Court decision. The only thing settled seems to be the fourteen year requirement and that occurred when Hoover was elected; it was settled by the nation politely ignoring the issue. The Constitution put in the requirements but the legislation needed to enforce and define those requirements was never done. It was not done even after some controvery arose with Chester A. Arthur being natural born. As for the birth certificate thing, states did not begin issuing birth certificates for almost 100 years after the Constitution was ratified. This is totally a political issue and some groups are doing their best to keep it alive and in the process making some Americans look dopey.



It's all about driving people to his fledgling web-tv made website.


----------



## Toro (Mar 26, 2012)

washamericom said:


> the supreme court has to define "natural born"



It already has.



Toro said:


> > In their complaint, the Plaintiffs appear to suggest that the Governor has a duty to determine a person&#8223;s eligibility to become President in issuing the &#8220;Certificate of Ascertainment&#8221; &#8220;officially appoint[ing] the electors&#8221; who cast the State of Indiana&#8223;s votes in the Electoral College, the body which decides the election for the President of the United States (&#8220;President&#8221. Transcript at 13. Specifically, Plaintiffs appear to argue that the Governor did not comply with this duty because: (A) neither President Barack Obama nor Senator John McCain were eligible &#8220;to be appointed &#8222;Elector in Chief&#8223; in violation of Article II, Section 1, Clause 2&#8223;s prohibition that no United States Senator currently holding that office shall be appointed Elector for any State,&#8221; and (B) neither President Barack Obama nor Senator John McCain were eligible to hold the office of President because neither were &#8220;born naturally within any Article IV State of the 50 United States of America . . . .&#8221;
> >
> > we note that even if the Governor does have such a duty, for the reasons below we cannot say that President Barack Obama or Senator John McCain was not eligible to become President. ...
> >
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Mar 27, 2012)

More Allegations Of Threats... 

     Radio talk show host Mark Gillar recently stated: "One of the things you hear on the street is that they're [members of the media] being threatened. You hear rumors of the White House threatening to use the full force of the FCC or... the FTC to come after them if they don't get in line." 

     But the threat allegations appear to more than rumors. Dr. Jerome Corsi, stated that the Cold Case Posse is looking into allegations of threats being issued to members of the media and is actively pursuing those allegations: 

     "Testimony is being developed that the White House is intimidating, in a systematic way, the mainstream media and if any broadcasters dare go into this birther story, they're going to risk FCC investigations... people are going to have careers ruined... thrown off the air."


----------



## washamericom (Mar 27, 2012)

Toro said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > the supreme court has to define "natural born"
> ...






i meant _this_ country harper...

Natural-born-citizen clause - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural-born-citizen_clause


The Constitution does not define the phrase natural-born citizen, and various ... of eligibility for citizenship by birth, but the Supreme Court has never directly ...

Constitutional provisions - Rationale - Constitutional Convention



eligibility was always a distraction anyway, in my mind. no... it's all about the cover up now, just as with nixon, who actually _was_ president till he resigned. obama was born in mombassa, kenya. u.k.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 27, 2012)

half typed half written is back.
michael isikoff never said if she really said it or if he just made it up in his story. it wasn't in quotes so the obots say she never said it. but isakoff said she did in his story. you can see why we birthers are skeptical.

Major Discovery in Obama&#8217;s LFBC&#8230;and It&#8217;s in the INK! | We the People of the United States


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4251995...-official-denounces-ludicrous-birther-claims/

tim adams told me she (fukino) was/is a nice lady, coerced by obama's minions. i have written to isikoff twenty times about this.


----------



## Nemo (Mar 27, 2012)

"That is _jus soli_, isn't it?"
Justice Antonin Scalia, Transcript (Oral Argument), Tuan Anh Nguyen v. INS, 553 U.S. 53 (2001).


----------



## washamericom (Mar 27, 2012)

Nemo said:


> "That is _jus soli_, isn't it?"
> Justice Antonin Scalia, Transcript (Oral Argument), Tuan Anh Nguyen v. INS, 553 U.S. 53 (2001).




Jus soli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jus sanguinis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


the constitutionality of this, which i find to be dry and moot, has been discussed and argued by ordinary people like never before in history. the supreme court is reluctant to decide. is rubio eligible ??

but in this case it's about a cover up.


----------



## Toro (Mar 27, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



"Natural born citizen" was defined by the Supreme Court a century ago in Wok Kim Ark.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 27, 2012)

Toro said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



hey toro, does the canadian government use the camera on your laptop to spy on you guys ??


----------



## candycorn (Mar 27, 2012)

Toro said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > the supreme court has to define "natural born"
> ...



Thank you for that.


----------



## regent (Mar 27, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



The question: does any definition of natural born yet rendered apply to the Constitutional requirement for candidacy to the presidency? The next birther step would be to claim that that any definition rendered so far does not apply to Art. II requirements. It would seem that laws need to be passed that applies to the Constitional requirements alone. I doubt if the Court would touch this claiming it to be a political matter. The Posey Bill sits in the House untouched, why? You would think the Republicans would have that out, debated and passed by now.


----------



## niteowl (Mar 27, 2012)

We need to step back a bit. As has been pointed out, the story of the forgery associated with Barack Obama's birth certificate has become a worldwide phenomena. Everyone in the world, understands that forgery is a crime in their country. They may not understand the implications, but they understand that when you mix politicians and felony crimes, the answer is official corruption. Everyone in the world understands this point. What they're asking is, "What are Americans going to do about it?"

Well, what are Americans going to do about it? Will Americans unite, in opposition to official corruption? Or, will some Americans embrace corruption to their bosom, and defend it to the detriment of their fellow Americans? Are we a nation where every person is equal? Or are some Americans "more equal" than others? Is George Zimmerman to be arrested, even though there is no evidence of a crime having been committed, while issuing a forged document (a crime in virtually every nation on earth), should be ignored?


----------



## Toro (Mar 27, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



I know but can't tell you. 

Its a secret.


----------



## Toro (Mar 27, 2012)

niteowl said:


> We need to step back a bit. As has been pointed out, the story of the forgery associated with Barack Obama's birth certificate has become a worldwide phenomena. Everyone in the world, understands that forgery is a crime in their country. They may not understand the implications, but they understand that when you mix politicians and felony crimes, the answer is official corruption. Everyone in the world understands this point. What they're asking is, "What are Americans going to do about it?"
> 
> Well, what are Americans going to do about it? Will Americans unite, in opposition to official corruption? Or, will some Americans embrace corruption to their bosom, and defend it to the detriment of their fellow Americans? Are we a nation where every person is equal? Or are some Americans "more equal" than others? Is George Zimmerman to be arrested, even though there is no evidence of a crime having been committed, while issuing a forged document (a crime in virtually every nation on earth), should be ignored?



Americans will ignore it because it's not a forgery. 

Please stop being crazy.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 27, 2012)

Toro said:


> niteowl said:
> 
> 
> > We need to step back a bit. As has been pointed out, the story of the forgery associated with Barack Obama's birth certificate has become a worldwide phenomena. Everyone in the world, understands that forgery is a crime in their country. They may not understand the implications, but they understand that when you mix politicians and felony crimes, the answer is official corruption. Everyone in the world understands this point. What they're asking is, "What are Americans going to do about it?"
> ...



 ? if obama was a republican, he'd have to open the safe. it's not crazy, just unpopular, soon everyone will be on board, even fox canada.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 27, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


 that's because it's prose efinition of PROSE
1a : the ordinary language people use in speaking or writing b : a literary medium distinguished from poetry especially by its greater irregularity and variety of rhythm and its closer correspondence to the patterns of everyday speech.
you illiterate asshat !
BTW poetry doesn't always rhyme.
I'd say you were stupid but that would put 5 or 6 rungs up the evolutionary  ladder from where you truly are!


----------



## niteowl (Mar 27, 2012)

Toro said:


> niteowl said:
> 
> 
> > We need to step back a bit. As has been pointed out, the story of the forgery associated with Barack Obama's birth certificate has become a worldwide phenomena. Everyone in the world, understands that forgery is a crime in their country. They may not understand the implications, but they understand that when you mix politicians and felony crimes, the answer is official corruption. Everyone in the world understands this point. What they're asking is, "What are Americans going to do about it?"
> ...



Ah! Finally, someone is willing to discuss the evidence! Well, do tell - what can you offer to refute the findings of the experts?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 27, 2012)

niteowl said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > niteowl said:
> ...


is it evidence? or is it another forgery or series of forgeries? has anyone objectively checked?
what about the chain of custody ? has it been tamperd with?


----------



## washamericom (Mar 27, 2012)

yeah toro... what ?

The Patriot Sheepdog: Vetting Obama

did bernardine dhorn babysit the obama kids ??


----------



## washamericom (Mar 27, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



it should rhyme...  here i'll spot you one.

_daws one o one, just think of that... what an asshole, no, an  asshat..._


----------



## daws101 (Mar 27, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


that sucked even for you! but the again you're illiterate..

washamericom, a silly name was his claim to fame,
in reality he had no personality,
but that was not the worst. 
 he could not speak or spell.
but his ass did smell 
of a rancid hell 
from where his head had been.


----------



## Toro (Mar 27, 2012)

niteowl said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > niteowl said:
> ...



They're not experts.

And few if any experts agree that they are forgeries.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 27, 2012)

washamericom said:


> More Allegations Of Threats...
> 
> Radio talk show host Mark Gillar recently stated: "One of the things you hear on the street is that they're [members of the media] being threatened. You hear rumors of the White House threatening to use the full force of the FCC or... the FTC to come after them if they don't get in line."
> 
> ...



Yeah..........and the guys in the GOP ain't much better................



> WASHINGTON, March 26, 2012  A furious Rick Santorum lost his cool this weekend, blowing his Mr. Squeaky Clean image when he lapsed into some barnyard language, angrily lashing out at a New York Times reporter Jeff Zeleny: "Quit distorting my words. It's bulls---." (see video below)
> 
> It all began at a Wisconsin rally on Sunday where Santorum ratcheted up his assault on Mitt Romney, saying to the audience: Pick any other Republican in the country. He [Romney] is the worst Republican in the country to put up against Barack Obama. Why would Wisconsin want to vote for someone like that?
> 
> ...



Rick Santorum curses out NY Times reporter: Says that&#39;s what real Republicans do (Videos) | Washington Times Communities

So now Santorum says that you're not a real conservative unless you curse out (attack) a NYT reporter.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 27, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



that's a lot better. however, like your policy, it lacks content. did you write it yourself ?


----------



## niteowl (Mar 27, 2012)

Toro said:


> niteowl said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



No kidding? Abnegation is the best you've got? Well, if they're not experts, it should be easy for you to refute their findings... fire away, Sparky. Tell us what's wrong with their case. I'm all ears.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 27, 2012)

niteowl said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > niteowl said:
> ...



A woman flying around the world in her third trimester for starters.  Not going to happen.  
Secondly, there is no competing birth certificate anywhere.
Thirdly, you didn't ask these questions of white Presidents.

Thusly you are a racist.  

Feel free to tackle any of them.  In the mean time, until there are arrests made, zip it *EDIT*


----------



## 007 (Mar 27, 2012)

Toro said:


> niteowl said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Well, fortunately, as with anything really, you just saying whatever silly little things that come to mind don't really mean JACK SHIT.

Because yes the obama certificates of birth that have both been presented online have both been very definitively shown to be forgeries. Rather amateurish ones at that, and that is fact, not opinion, but proven fact. And yes, there is also a massive media black out on the subject, which really isn't hard to understand why since the media is predominately liberal and in the tank for the kenyan. Also, the kenyan's selective service document appears to have been forged, and who knows what else to go along with this worst scandal to ever hit American politics in the history of this country. What will ever be done about it? My guess is most people in Washington already are aware that obama is ineligible to be president, but they're actively taking part in the cover up and snow job to let him skate through his term. Then after he's voted out the house of cards will come crashing down it will all MIRACULOUSLY be accepted he was born in kenyan and all his documents were forged. The sitting president will then give him a full pardon and nothing else will be done about it. No overturning anything he's signed, no jail time, no apology to the millions upon millions of Americans that knew all along he was eligible, nothing. Politics in America make the Mafia look like school boys.







How to get Sheriff Joe Arpaio&#8217;s special report on the investigation into Barack Obama&#8217;s eligibility


----------



## Toro (Mar 27, 2012)

niteowl said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > niteowl said:
> ...



I've grown tired of dealing with birfers, twoofers and other assorted random conspiracists.  Candycorn has done a good job of slapping you birfers down on the forgery BS.  But, since you asked.

snopes.com: Barack Obama Birth Certificate


----------



## 007 (Mar 27, 2012)

Toro said:


> niteowl said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


"snopes.com" ppffft...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Simply fucking pathetic el bull.... simply fucking pathetic.

Everything about obama is a lie, and the only ones looking STUPID now are ones like you living in UTTER DENIAL.

And sorry about your "lisp." May I suggest a speech therapist.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 27, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


you know dick about "my policy" as to content, it's  more relevant  then all the shit you could ever post.


----------



## 007 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Toro (Mar 27, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > niteowl said:
> ...



As I've said all along, it wouldn't make a damn bit of difference to the diehard birfers if Obama showed his birth certificate because to the birfers, this isn't about a birth certificate.  It's because he's black and/or a liberal.  If it wasn't a birth certificate, they would have found some other reason why they would claim Obama isn't legitimate.  



> The "Cold Case Posse" investigation of Barack Obama's birth certificate conducted by Arizona sheriff Joe Arpaio produced no new evidence demonstrating that document to be a forgery. That entity's report by Mara Zebest simply recycled old arguments that had long since been thoroughly debunked in detail.



snopes.com: Barack Obama Birth Certificate

And here is the report.

Response to Zebest

The birfer issue embarrasses the political right and de-legitimatizes the valid arguments against the Obama Presidency.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 27, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


>



does posting it twice make it less billshit ?


----------



## Toro (Mar 27, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > niteowl said:
> ...



Anyone who thinks "everything about Obama is a lie" is extremely biased and unable to form a rational conclusion on this issue.

This embarrasses the political right, which is why most of the right has run far away from it.  It is only an issue on the nutter fringe right.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 28, 2012)

Toro said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



i guess now i'm not surprised you were a member at fogbow... hmmm toto...

Russian media expose Obama birth &#8216;forgery&#8217;


----------



## washamericom (Mar 28, 2012)

Toro said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



this is what the left wants to perpetuate... it's passive alinsky harper, as a member of fogbow, what's your pretend interest in all of this as an "uninterested" canadian ? why would the left push vetting obama as being_ toxic for the right _in the election  ?? red flag mon frere. nice try. that's laughable. we'll proceed along, thank you.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2012)

washamericom said:


> https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> 
> i want a thread just on this.,
> 
> ...



yeah, the media including FOX news are part of a conspiracy


----------



## washamericom (Mar 28, 2012)

candycorn said:


> niteowl said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



i think obama asked this of a white candidate, it became enough of an issue for him to co sponsor a senate resolution making it ok for mccain to run. is obama a racist ?

you don't no what a racist is do you ? do you know what a **** is either ? are there any in your family or among your "friends". cheer up, apparently toro is on your side now, he seems to like your work...


----------



## washamericom (Mar 28, 2012)

Dante said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> ...



that is so true...


----------



## washamericom (Mar 28, 2012)

Toro said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Barack Obama -- Birth Hospital






even the obama website said he was born at the wrong hospital...

these are the thousand things people are beginning to discover as they reach past the obama hype and scare machine.

also frank arduini the author of response to mara is a well known obot with multiple aliases. he and kevin davidson were never able to meet the wnd challenge to recreate the pdf as a simple scan. facts are facts toto...

snopes is an obama propoganda site from hollywood, everybody knows it.

here's another way of viewing it. mara zebest has been character assassinated and excoriated for her opinions/beliefs. and no on knows who frank arduini is... yet.

http://www.greeleygazette.com/press/?p=10572

http://www.thefogbow.com/arpaio-report/


----------



## washamericom (Mar 28, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



i guess that's what keeps us all coming back, we'll see eventually.


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

Do you have anything new, that _hasn't_ been debunked a hundred times over?


----------



## washamericom (Mar 28, 2012)

Emma said:


> Do you have anything new, that _hasn't_ been debunked a hundred times over?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sxu63fw71I]Sheriff Joe Arpaio on Obama Birth Certificate Selective Service Registration Forgery Interview The Voice of Russia 3 26 12 - YouTube[/ame]

none of it has been debunked em, just obots saying it has.


think of it this way, the issue is growing.

http://www.wnd.com/2012/03/eligibility-invades-u-s-town-hall-meetings/


----------



## Toro (Mar 28, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



I'm probably supporting Romney in November. Guys like you make beating Obama harder.


----------



## regent (Mar 28, 2012)

Good thing the Republican party hasn't heard about this forgery thing; if this forgery ever got out the Republicans would be all over this thing. So far Democrats have been successful keeping the forgery- thing a secret, even stranger, no one in the Republican party seems to even have heard about it. 
Maybe the problem centers about the evidence required for natural-born? Since they didn't have birth certificates when they wrote the Constitution, maybe Obama is presenting the wrong evidence. What evidence does the Constitution say is required to prove natural-born?


----------



## washamericom (Mar 28, 2012)

regent said:


> Good thing the Republican party hasn't heard about this forgery thing; if this forgery ever got out the Republicans would be all over this thing. So far Democrats have been successful keeping the forgery- thing a secret, even stranger, no one in the Republican party seems to even have heard about it.
> Maybe the problem centers about the evidence required for natural-born? Since they didn't have birth certificates when they wrote the Constitution, maybe Obama is presenting the wrong evidence. What evidence does the Constitution say is required to prove natural-born?





with all respect. they've know for almost a year. although you're correct in that the republicns have been "alinsky conditioned" to feel embarrassed if they talk about it. it's all about ridicule, it works.

if people start to feel _betrayal_ by obama, and all of his _covering up_ the tide will turn. as always _follow the money_.



on another note.. jack cashill

For the record, Ayers appears to have commuted between his wife and children in Chicago and Columbia University in New York from 1984 to 1987.  Obama left New York, where he too had attended Columbia University, and arrived in Chicago in 1985. 


did ayers know obama at columbia ??


----------



## washamericom (Mar 28, 2012)

some of the debunking writing is starting to sound funny. i think looking back, we'll marvel at how subjective it was. from a link to snopes at fogbow right now. factcheck of course is linked to annenberg in chicago, where ayers and obama were boardmembers.

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugex....,cf.osb&fp=d0d57506fc0a4d5c&biw=1504&bih=670

i'm sure it's all a coincidence.


Obama&#8217;s birth announcement


from "factcheck"

_The announcement was posted by a pro-Hillary Clinton blogger who grudgingly concluded that Obama "likely" was born Aug. 4, 1961 in Honolulu.

Of course, it&#8217;s distantly possible that Obama&#8217;s grandparents may have planted the announcement just in case their grandson needed to prove his U.S. citizenship in order to run for president someday. We suggest that those who choose to go down that path should first equip themselves with a high-quality tinfoil hat. The evidence is clear: Barack Obama was born in the U.S.A.

Update, August 26: We received responses to some of our questions from the Hawaii Department of Health. They couldn&#8217;t tell us anything about their security paper, but they did answer another frequently-raised question: why is Obama&#8217;s father&#8217;s race listed as "African"? Kurt Tsue at the DOH told us that father&#8217;s race and mother&#8217;s race are supplied by the parents, and that "we accept what the parents self identify themselves to be." We consider it reasonable to believe that Barack Obama, Sr., would have thought of and reported himself as "African." It&#8217;s certainly not the slam dunk some readers have made it out to be.

When we asked about the security borders, which look different from some other examples of Hawaii certifications of live birth, Kurt said "The borders are generated each time a certified copy is printed. A citation located on the bottom left hand corner of the certificate indicates which date the form was revised." He also confirmed that the information in the short form birth certificate is sufficient to prove citizenship for "all reasonable purposes."_


the next big name to be vetted in all of this is obama family friend and democrat governor of hawaii *neil abercrombie*...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Abercrombie

According to Project Vote Smart, Abercrombie holds the following issue positions: he is pro-choice, has voted against a ban on partial birth abortion, and has voted with the interests of NARAL and Planned Parenthood 100% between 2000 and 2006. He has voted for bills designed to make it easier for Americans to vote, such as the motor voter bill. He has advocated strongly for civil liberties; his voting record is supported by both the American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) and American Library Association. He has also voted against a constitutional amendment proposed in 2006 to limit marriage to being between one man and one woman.[11] Notably, he was one of only nine representatives not to cast a vote for or against the USA PATRIOT Act in 2001.[12] In 2005, he voted against the extension of the act, calling it &#8220;a blank check to trample civil liberties."[13] In 2007, he signed on as a co-sponsor of H.R. 676, which would have established a national health insurance program.[14] He resigned from Congress on February 28, 2010, three weeks before the House vote on the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act (H.R. 3590).[15]


----------



## regent (Mar 28, 2012)

What kind of courage do Republicans have if they could be alinsky-conditioned and feel embarassed to talk about Obama's birth? 
And more importantly, what evidence does the Constitution require to prove a candidate's natural-birth? Can Obama just say he's natural-born and that would be sufficient? But now checking the Constituton it doesn't even require that? There seems to be no Constitutional requirement that Obama have a birth certificate, sign anything, or even to say he's natural-born. In short, the Constitution requires no evidence, nothing. 
So the evidential requirements must be written out in law, where is the law?


----------



## washamericom (Mar 28, 2012)

regent said:


> What kind of courage do Republicans have if they could be alinsky-conditioned and feel embarassed to talk about Obama's birth?
> And more importantly, what evidence does the Constitution require to prove a candidate's natural-birth? Can Obama just say he's natural-born and that would be sufficient? But now checking the Constituton it doesn't even require that? There seems to be no Constitutional requirement that Obama have a birth certificate, sign anything, or even to say he's natural-born. In short, the Constitution requires no evidence, nothing.
> So the evidential requirements must be written out in law, where is the law?



human nature can be easily manipulated by hype and demagoguery, as we saw in 08.

people don't want to be on the wrong side of an issue. this is why ridicule is such a powerful tool. i just posted on a fogbow satellite site that uses nothing but ridicule and character assassination. by nature, no one wants to be ridiculed or humiliated or called racist, especially when it's not true. people here throw around *racist* with no thought at all. why is that if it's such a silly topic.

two things: after a year of being immeadiately called crazy and stupid and racist, by people who don't know me, i became immuned to it, because it's more important to me to follow my heart, than to worry about namecallers supporting their cause of obama.

_i should point out that i've never been interested in any conspiracies before_, and to this day am only interested in this one.

second. i have noticed lately that a lot of new folks are weighing in on this. this is what scares the democrat party more than anything, real people, finding out the truth on their own.

read dr. corsi's book. ask questions about obama's past.

and it's always the same four or five people hanging out here attacking, not the facts of the issue, but the people interested in the subject. all this after it has been systematically removed from general population to the _conspiracy section_, out of site. quickly dispatched/relegated to the "crazy section"... it's a dirty little secret for a lot of forums that will have to be explained later, same for the mainstream media. people are asking why.

the law is gathering slowly on this... but instead of the issue just fading away, it's gethering world momentum. against incredible odds. if there is a cover up, it won't matter that he was born in kenya, where the _kenyans_ think he was born.


----------



## Nemo (Mar 28, 2012)

regent said:


> Good thing the Republican party hasn't heard about this forgery thing; if this forgery ever got out the Republicans would be all over this thing. So far Democrats have been successful keeping the forgery- thing a secret, even stranger, no one in the Republican party seems to even have heard about it.
> Maybe the problem centers about the evidence required for natural-born? Since they didn't have birth certificates when they wrote the Constitution, maybe Obama is presenting the wrong evidence. What evidence does the Constitution say is required to prove natural-born?



Thats because the Republicans know that President Obamas eligibility is a nonissue.  Theyve been-there-done-that with their own previous candidate.   See _Hollander v. McCain_, 566 F.Supp.2d 63 (2008).   The GOP has disassociated from the lunatic Birthers in an effort to avoid alienating independent voters.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 28, 2012)

Nemo said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing the Republican party hasn't heard about this forgery thing; if this forgery ever got out the Republicans would be all over this thing. So far Democrats have been successful keeping the forgery- thing a secret, even stranger, no one in the Republican party seems to even have heard about it.
> ...



to wit:, i rest my case...


----------



## regent (Mar 28, 2012)

So does the Republican party have a responsiblity to offer evidence that Obama is not elgible? Why is it that some posters question and not the entire Republican party? Is the Republican party that easily intimidated, are they afraid of ridicule or Alinsky, if so they should quit politics. On the other hand, if the Republican party is not afraid of ridicule or Alinsky why are they staying out of the controversy? Seems like a golden opportunity for them, that is, if there is any credence to the birth thing. But it seems mum's the word for them, why?


----------



## washamericom (Mar 28, 2012)

regent said:


> So does the Republican party have a responsiblity to offer evidence that Obama is not elgible? Why is it that some posters question and not the entire Republican party? Is the Republican party that easily intimidated, are they afraid of ridicule or Alinsky, if so they should quit politics. On the other hand, if the Republican party is not afraid of ridicule or Alinsky why are they staying out of the controversy? Seems like a golden opportunity for them, that is, if there is any credence to the birth thing. But it seems mum's the word for them, why?



you ask a lot of great questions, i hope people see that... 

nobody likes to be thought of as crazy racist stupid or among the unpopular.


----------



## Nemo (Mar 28, 2012)

regent said:


> So does the Republican party have a responsiblity to offer evidence that Obama is not elgible? Why is it that some posters question and not the entire Republican party? Is the Republican party that easily intimidated, are they afraid of ridicule or Alinsky, if so they should quit politics. On the other hand, if the Republican party is not afraid of ridicule or Alinsky why are they staying out of the controversy? Seems like a golden opportunity for them, that is, if there is any credence to the birth thing. But it seems mum's the word for them, why?



Why? Because there is no case. The erstwhile controversy over Barack Obamas birth certificate was - from the beginning - a nonissue.  The reason that President Obama has not produced his original birth certificate is because it is a record of vital statistics that is the property of the State of Hawaii, which under state privacy laws is subject to restricted access, and not available to the public.  See HRS § 338-18(b). President Obama has disclosed a certified copy that has been authenticated by officials of the State of Hawaii; and which would be admissible under Rule 803(9) of the Federal Rules of Evidence in any action in which such issue was relevant. However, you dont even get there because the federal courts lack subject matter jurisdiction for lack of standing of the plaintiffs (appellants) objecting to his eligibility to be President. The lawyers that filed those frivolous lawsuits (and appeals) well knew that they lacked standing to sue, and that such actions would be dismissed; and only did so to generate publicity (not to mention money) for themselves.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 28, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


  no matter which way the election goes you'll still be wrong, a racist and illiterate.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 28, 2012)

washamericom said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing the Republican party hasn't heard about this forgery thing; if this forgery ever got out the Republicans would be all over this thing. So far Democrats have been successful keeping the forgery- thing a secret, even stranger, no one in the Republican party seems to even have heard about it.
> ...


does that matter? I've been to Columbia too back in 85.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 28, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



if people like you didn't think and talk that way, then i would be worried. let's see what happens.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 28, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



so, are you friends with ayers ?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 28, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


what are people like me? 
ass hats like you never worry, Therein lies the problem..


----------



## daws101 (Mar 28, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


do you have any proof that obama was?


----------



## candycorn (Mar 28, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You've pegged the racist pig.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 28, 2012)

candycorn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


how could I miss?


----------



## washamericom (Mar 28, 2012)

then you have set the definition for when a black republican conservative is elected president and you are the pigs racist.  be careful of the seeds you sow now.

you will not be able to question or criticize. that is what you are saying. it's not right now... nor will it be  then.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 28, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



it's a big question right now... but i don't see how the obamas can be telling the truth about chicago.


----------



## Emma (Mar 28, 2012)

Do you really believe that Barack Obama was somehow groomed from a young age to one day be President of the United States?


----------



## washamericom (Mar 29, 2012)

Emma said:


> Do you really believe that Barack Obama was somehow groomed from a young age to one day be President of the United States?



do you mean do i think the newspaper announcements were planted with the idea that obama would someday be president ? or bilderberg. 

i don't know how far back it goes.

Lord Monckton: Sheriff Joe, posse &#8216;right to be worried&#8217;

i think most of the answers are in chicago. _young age_... yes


http://obamareleaseyourrecords.blogspot.com/2012/03/forbes-scrubs-article-questioning.html


----------



## Emma (Mar 29, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really believe that Barack Obama was somehow groomed from a young age to one day be President of the United States?
> ...



See? No offense, truly, but stuff like that sounds looney.


----------



## niteowl (Mar 29, 2012)

Toro said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Apparently, you didn't actually read either of the links that you provided. From your link to:
Response to Zebest -

_



			As they ran through their mental checklists, most knowledgeable folks observed, even if only in passing,that Optical Character Recognition would be one such process that could account for such an effect. But it also became quickly clear that even though true, OCR was not an explanation for the layers in this particular PDF. There were other explanations that were more compelling and better fit the facts;optimization for the web being one of them.OCR is however the only counter argument that Zebest makes any effort to refute, and she does so quickly and effectively. Unfortunately, the OCR argument is a straw man that was discarded early on by most non-Birthers.
		
Click to expand...

_
The article, credited to Frank Arduini, tries to imply the OCR explanation for the multiple layers found in the "Birth Certificate" was concocted by "Birthers" as a straw man argument - that is, a phony argument that is easily refuted. While, if you read the article from snopes.com, the only argument given to "disprove" that the White House Birth Certificate is a forgery is (according to their "expert", Jean-Claude Tremblay):

_



			Tremblay explained that the scanner optical character recognition (OCR) software attempts to translate characters or words in a photograph into text. He said the layers cited by the doubters shows that software at work  and nothing more.
		
Click to expand...

_
Arduini goes on to argue that optimization, and not OCR software, actually accounts for the anomalies found in the White House Birth Certificate; but, if you watch Sheriff Arpaio's videos, the cold case posse explodes both the OCR theory, and the optimization theory.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 29, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


so the answer is no....making it all assumption based on racism.
typical!


----------



## washamericom (Mar 29, 2012)

niteowl said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



have you read ivan zatkovich's original analysis ? from 4/27 ??


----------



## washamericom (Mar 29, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



their association with bill and berardine is forthcoming. nothing to do with racism,

if you keep calling me that, i may ask you to provide some examples for the folks here.

if ayers wrote "dreams" that's a big thing. i've read them all. fugitive days etc.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 29, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



It's been about that.  I may visit his website when Obama wins just to rub it in.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 29, 2012)

candycorn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



and do what ? there's no alinsky comment section...  you guys are the racists, and you can't seem to stop being that way. it's character weakness.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 29, 2012)

washamericom said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


ok how are we racists?


----------



## candycorn (Mar 29, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



This should be good.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 30, 2012)

you already set the definition. race baiting implicates you as choosing a race to call someone names and for no other reason. i've shown no racism in the millions of words i've wriiten. if i had you would have shown it. instead, you as cowards, have no argument so you call everyone racist, not just me. you don't know the difference between racism and justice. as i say, the first time you disagree with anyone whom is not exactly like you, by your own definition, you guys are racist. we already know you are homophobic and misoginistic, that's in what you write.

the word has no meaning because of meatpipes like you. the investigation of obama continues, you can't stop it. that's the real issue, not race. there will be a republican president someday of color or race, then your tune will change. people will call you racist for no reason, you will understand then.

keep in mind that you've called every birther here racist, with no proof or anything to back your empty charges.  everyone here sees that what you guys get off on is bullying, not much of a contribution.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 30, 2012)

washamericom said:


> you already set the definition. race baiting implicates you as choosing a race to call someone names and for no other reason. i've shown no racism in the millions of words i've wriiten. if i had you would have shown it. instead, you as cowards, have no argument so you call everyone racist, not just me. you don't know the difference between racism and justice. as i say, the first time you disagree with anyone whom is not exactly like you, by your own definition, you guys are racist. we already know you are homophobic and misoginistic, that's in what you write.
> 
> the word has no meaning because of meatpipes like you. the investigation of obama continues, you can't stop it. that's the real issue, not race. there will be a republican president someday of color or race, then your tune will change. people will call you racist for no reason, you will understand then.
> 
> keep in mind that you've called every birther here racist, with no proof or anything to back your empty charges.  everyone here sees that what you guys get off on is bullying, not much of a contribution.



I said "this should be good".  You didn't disappoint (for a change).  You'll have a good shot at that insanity plea if they ever start applying libel laws to message boards.  

If you don't ask the same question of all Presidents--which you admit you did not--you're prejudiced toward the ones whom you do.  The only difference between Mr. Obama and the other 43 presidencies is that he is black.  

Hence you are a racist.  Okay that is now established.

You asked for a birth certificate.  He provided it.  You continue to claim it's a forgery without any proof (i.e. no arrests, indictments, warrants for arrest, etc...).  Yet you continue.  

Hence you are a scumbag.  That too is established.

So when I call you a "racist scumbag", it's a proven fact.  You just continue to dig the hole deeper and deeper.  I'm happy to keep handing you shovels there skippy.  Because I like to see bad people fail.


----------



## Toro (Mar 30, 2012)

On the racist thing, there is some racist element involved for some but I don't think that drives most birfers.  Instead, I think it's because they believe he's too liberal or "anti-American." If Thomas Sewell were elected President, I don't think you'd hear a peep out of the hardcore right. But if Nancy Pelosi or Dennis Kucinich was President, the hard right would try to find ways to de-legitimize them too.


----------



## washamericom (Mar 30, 2012)

Toro said:


> On the racist thing, there is some racist element involved for some but I don't think that drives most birfers.  Instead, I think it's because they believe he's too liberal or "anti-American." If Thomas Sewell were elected President, I don't think you'd hear a peep out of the hardcore right. But if Nancy Pelosi or Dennis Kucinich was President, the hard right would try to find ways to de-legitimize them too.



thanks for saying that. what about herman cain and the hard left.. i could show some examples. in the past year harper, have you seen me say one racist thing ? also this goes way beyond obama's term or two.

if/when it turns out there is a cover up, it has historical proportions. it's bigger than one man, to stop asking questions or to suppress somehow an investigation, just wouldn't be right. most people get that.

if it were nothing, you guys woulndn't check back here sometimes many times a day for months/years. it just doesn't make sense.

 this is absolute proof that just saying something is nothing (for years), doesn't make it so. _fake it till you make it theory doesn't always work._


----------



## washamericom (Apr 1, 2012)

new...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BBnzTIYIGI]If Obama had a Real Birth Certificate We Have Seen it By Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

washamericom said:


> new...
> 
> 
> If Obama had a Real Birth Certificate We Have Seen it By Now - YouTube




Santa's a birther too ?!?!?!


----------



## washamericom (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > new...
> ...



no santana, the guitar player.

so it looks like the draft registration is the smoking gun that will end obama's "presidency"

there's no way to explain it....


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2012)

They're drafting people to end Obama's presidency?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> They're drafting people to end Obama's presidency?



the election ?? i don't know


----------



## candycorn (Apr 1, 2012)

Emma said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > new...
> ...



I thought it was George C Scott at first.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



don't try to be cryptic candy...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out why anyone with more than 2 synapses to fire together would still be on the birther train?

Must have been a tea party requirement to get lobotomized when you joined.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 1, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why anyone with more than 2 synapses to fire together would still be on the birther train?
> 
> Must have been a tea party requirement to get lobotomized when you joined.



look in your mirror


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 1, 2012)

washamericom said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still trying to figure out why anyone with more than 2 synapses to fire together would still be on the birther train?
> ...



At what?  I'm not the lobotomized teabaggin birther, you are.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 1, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



It would seem our nitwit friend from the right is trying to make the inane point youre part of the conspiracy as well.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 1, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



why... what bring's _you_ down here darth ? have you been listening to the news ??


----------



## MaryL (Apr 1, 2012)

Didn't the king of comb-overs,  Donald Trump, put the coffin nail in this issue already? Most of us have moved on.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 1, 2012)

Bush: I'd rather be right than popular - CNN

_*most* of you_... have just tried to nail the coffin shut...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 1, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Bush: I'd rather be right than popular - CNN
> 
> _*most* of you_... have just tried to nail the coffin shut...



Keep spinning your lies Washed Out American, nobody is gonna believe your delusions.

And..........fwiw..........Jr. wasn't right, because we invaded the WRONG FUCKING COUNTRY.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 2, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Bush: I'd rather be right than popular - CNN
> ...



i'm glad saddam is dead.

http://usawatchdog.com/mainstream-media-power-to-indict-or-ignore/


----------



## washamericom (Apr 3, 2012)

Pat Boone: Obama Birth Certificate Photo-Shopped | NBC Chicago

pat boone... was right


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2012)

He's still alive?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 3, 2012)

Emma said:


> He's still alive?



i think pat boone and debbie boone are the same guy...


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2012)

Poor Pat. Senile dementia is a sad, sad condition.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 3, 2012)

Emma said:


> Poor Pat. Senile dementia is a sad, sad condition.



it is, sad at any age, i'm glad he got a chance to cover the stones, smoke on the water... etc...


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Pat. Senile dementia is a sad, sad condition.
> ...



I could have lived the rest of my life not knowing that and been perfectly content.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 3, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Pat Boone: Obama Birth Certificate Photo-Shopped | NBC Chicago
> 
> pat boone... was right








*LOL LOL LOL*


----------



## Emma (Apr 3, 2012)

I am now scarred for life, thank you very much


----------



## washamericom (Apr 3, 2012)

Emma said:


> I am now scarred for life, thank you very much



you light up his life emma.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 3, 2012)

Emma said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



too late... i tried to warn you about this hotel california.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 3, 2012)

Emma said:


> He's still alive?



I think when we start channeling Pat Boone's opinion, the case is officially closed.  LOL


----------



## washamericom (Apr 3, 2012)

did he die ??


----------



## candycorn (Apr 3, 2012)

washamericom said:


> did he die ??



No asswipe, your case did; about 5 years ago.  Racist scumbag.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > did he die ??
> ...



candle ass racist...  jagoff obot wake up


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 3, 2012)

washamericom said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Fucking moron.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 3, 2012)

dumb obot stump

http://cryandhowl.com/2012/04/03/th...llary-clinton-until-chelseas-life-threatened/


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 3, 2012)

washamericom said:


> dumb obot stump
> 
> The Original Birthers Bill And Hillary Clinton &#8230; Until Chelsea&#8217;s Life Threatened « Cry and Howl



Crazy Taitz-Dupe.

Orly Taitz Slapped With $20,000 Sanction


----------



## washamericom (Apr 3, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > dumb obot stump
> ...



think of orly and trump having the last laugh.

http://www.westernjournalism.com/fo...iff-arpaio-and-mike-zullo-you-know-something/


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 3, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Riiiiiiiiight..............a blogger posting about how he believes Arpaio is "proof".

/sarcasm


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 3, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


It's a blog, you fucking idiot.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 3, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



and you are a meatpipe. no wonder you keep voting for obama.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 4, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


I didn't vote for him, cocksucker. Do you ever get ANYTHING right, shit stain?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 4, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



The amazing thing is this:

In this upcoming election, I will be voting for the President to keep office.  You, Liability, Ollie, and almost everyone else who is on the conspiracy forum whose leanings are made public will vote against him too.  

The only thing we agree on is that Wash is a racist bunghole.  Maybe this is what Barack meant by bringing the country together; we're all united in knowing that Wash is pond scum.


----------



## Toro (Apr 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



I will probably support Romney but birferism does nothing but help Obama.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


As long as assholes like Wash post their racist evil diatribes Obama stands an even better chance of being reelected. It's amazing to me that assholes like Wash can make me sympathize with the President.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



you love obamavich tubby. you voted for him then lied about it.

any day now... you'll see.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

Toro said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



i know i'll be supporting harper again. when he spoke french and glued his lips to obama's ass in the rosegarden, very impressive.


----------



## Emma (Apr 4, 2012)

washamericom said:


> any day now... you'll see.



Any day now ... what ????


----------



## Peach (Apr 4, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



I agree, I voted for McCain, but the false accusations have made lean toward Obama. Depends on who is VP, assuming Mitt has it locked up. I still think IF Santorum wins PA BIG, he can be a factor.


----------



## Emma (Apr 4, 2012)

Where did Newt go?


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 4, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You have about as much proof that I voted for Obama as you do that Obama wasn't born here. NOTHING! Every post you make shows why you idiots will never be taken seriously. You spew your racist hate with nothing to back it up. BTW, you fucks have always looked stupid in your white sheets. Does it take a lot of starch to keep that cap from bending down?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



you are the poisan fatboy racist then for not voting for him. either way you're a meatpipe.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

Peach said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




it's about crime. republicans will win by default.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

Emma said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > any day now... you'll see.
> ...



Author Revives 'Birther' Theory in Morristown - Morristown, NJ Patch

the story is growing virally.... congress will have to investigate and impeach obama any day now.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 4, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


And when this doesn't happen you'll say????


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



but it is... asswipe.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 4, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Another link to a blog? Virally my ass, shit stain.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 4, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


You are a complete waste of oxygen. People as stupid as you should be locked up for the good of society.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

how dumb do you have to be to not see something is going on here ?

Exposing the Obama-Soetoro deception

Fox News Anchor "Just Asking" If Obama Threatened To Kill Chelsea Clinton To Cover Up His Birth Certificate - NewsHounds


http://teapartyorg.ning.com/forum/t...be-to-hillary-supporters-1?xg_source=activity


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 4, 2012)

washamericom said:


> how dumb do you have to be to not see something is going on here ?
> 
> Exposing the Obama-Soetoro deception
> 
> ...



How stupid do you have to be to cite blog postings as "proof" Washed Out American?

BTW........a blog called "Canadian Free Press" isn't really a good thing to use for America, as they don't really know things from an American point of view, because they're not Americans.

And, your second "proof", what.............have you finally gotten so lazy that you read blog postings from someone who watches FAUZ Nooze and then tells you what it said?

You really are quite the little 'tard, ain't ya?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 4, 2012)

Peach said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I believe a lot of people just like to see bad people fail.  Wash is about as detestable as they come.


----------



## regent (Apr 4, 2012)

washamericom said:


> the supreme court has to define "natural born"



The Congress should define natural born and the evidence needed to meet that and the  other constutitonal requirements for president. Why is the House sitting on the Posey bill, Posey a Repubican, only to keep people stirred up.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

after the supreme court straightens out healthcare, they'll determine/define eligibility.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



unless i'm right cornhole. which you all know i am, if you read the blogs you can stay ahead, instead of just being racist and stupid.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 4, 2012)

regent said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > the supreme court has to define "natural born"
> ...



Question.............under the personhood bills that the GOP is trying to get passed, if an egg and a sperm are conceived in Europe, frozen, flown to the US and implanted in a woman who gives birth to it here, is it a "natural born" US citizen?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



that's disgusting...


----------



## candycorn (Apr 4, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



I believe it would be however, it would have to be American's doing the conception in Europe at the time.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



only a racist communist would say that, which you are, which you did. cornhole.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 4, 2012)

washamericom said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


lol! did your parents have any kids that lived?
but answer the question it's where the fetus is born not where or how it was conceived.
wash ,you make me wish retro active abortion was legal


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



fuck you and your satan worshiper avatar. _i'm eligible _


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



Okay, but what if it was taken from an American couple who was traveling abroad, but then the conception was done by a European scientist, who then froze it and they brought it back to America to be implanted?

Would dual citizenship apply?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

THE DAILY PEN: 1961 MIT GRADUATE INSPIRED OBAMA BIRTH CERTIFICATE FORGERY


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



they were traveling through time and space...


----------



## candycorn (Apr 4, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



No...they would be Americans only.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 4, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


lol...you really are supremely ignorant and illiterate......that avatar is for the game halflife...no satan here!


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



if you say so lucifer. obama is a crook.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 4, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Jesus Christ! How many times are you going to show the entire board what an ignorant fuck you really are? You thought that avatar was satanic?  Fucking moron.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 4, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


 can't stop laughing !!!!!!1


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 4, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


LOL He's so clueless. He's got to be a sock of US Army Retarded.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 4, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


some more satanic pics for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBecM3CQVD8]The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil -HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

i've seen your sick pervert sex threads throughout the board.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 4, 2012)

washamericom said:


> i've seen your sick pervert sex threads throughout the board.


So sex is a touchy subject with you?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 4, 2012)

washamericom said:


> i've seen your sick pervert sex threads throughout the board.


really that's news to me as I've never done one. as far as I know their are no "sick pervert sex threads" on this site....and only one or two regular sex  threads  at this site..
so stop making shit up ...you're not very good at it...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 4, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > i've seen your sick pervert sex threads throughout the board.
> ...


here's a  video wash should love [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ88oTITMoM]A Walk On The Wild Side - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > i've seen your sick pervert sex threads throughout the board.
> ...



you and your creepy neighborhood perv prowlers.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 4, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



i won't watch your sick porn clips racist hellboy...


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


LOL You have some serious issues, little man.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 5, 2012)

obama has the serious issues. dipshit.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> obama has the serious issues. dipshit.


Why are you so obsessed with this? I can't see ANYONE coming out with ANYTHING to change your view on this subject. In recent history ANYONE who ran for President was checked and verified as being eligible to run for POTUS. Is it just coincidence that the first time this is contested it just happens to be a black man and the ones that are raising hell are the so-called tea baggers?

And you call us the racists.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 5, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > obama has the serious issues. dipshit.
> ...



because you are. you've got yourself keith olberbama, the satan guy and candyasshole. team pathetic. too fucking stupid to move on. stick around, you won't keep your eyes of the trainwreck. it's coming, greatest con in history. dumb fucking alinsky racist stumps.

http://godfatherpolitics.com/4550/s...nds-investigation-of-obama-birth-certificate/


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


The only reason we stay around is to see you implode when nothing happens, shit stain. You and your daddy Army Retarded are the poster children for stupid assholes.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 5, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



are you fucking braindead ? you couldn't be to much stupider.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Is English a second language for you, little man?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 5, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



crawl back into your bottle drunko...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


you must have been chained in basement for the last 40 years .....that song just happens to be in the all time top 100 of rock...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


who's the Satan guy ?
couldn't be me, I'm an atheist, no god no satan you can't have one without the other


----------



## daws101 (Apr 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


another baseless assumption.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 5, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



maybe in your little satan heroin velvet underground racist world of junkies and prostitutes.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 5, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



you obama liberals traded morality for the pentagram. snakehandler.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


YEP chained in basement !!!


----------



## daws101 (Apr 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


once again you've just shown how spell-bindingly  ignorant you are...


----------



## Peach (Apr 5, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



The hard core birthers want video of the President's birth, at the Washington Memorial.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Stupidest mother fucker on the planet. It ain't no pentagram you fucking moron. Someone should take your religion and shove it up your ass.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 6, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



that sounds pretty "obamerican" hayseed.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 6, 2012)

Peach said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



New Jersey Sheriff Now Looking into Obama&#8217;s Eligibility | therightplanet.com

getting bigger.

New Jersey Sheriff Now Looking into Obama&#8217;s Eligibility | therightplanet.com


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 6, 2012)

*ANY DAY NOW..............................................................*

(crickets chirping)


----------



## washamericom (Apr 6, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6gZFF0mVGk&feature=player_embedded]Baer/Haggerty Offensive of Repatriot Radio presents Dr. Jerome Corsi in Morristown - YouTube[/ame]

ok keith olberobotican, here is a homework assignment for you and your dim team members candyhole and satan ozzy osborn.  watch this entire presentation, alot of which has been out for a year. then the three of you pathetic obot sheep write a three page single spaced typewritten response to each of the evidential exibits. they will all be in court soon. along with the entire filthy democrat party. oboma is going to resign assholes.


----------



## Emma (Apr 6, 2012)

What will you do if "any day now" never happens?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 6, 2012)

Emma said:


> What will you do if "any day now" never happens?



it's always happened before em. can't stop it now, by pretending everything's fine.


----------



## Emma (Apr 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > What will you do if "any day now" never happens?
> ...



That doesn't answer my question. What will YOU do if "any day now" never happens?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 6, 2012)

Emma said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



it's not about me. it's american history em.... sorry



April 6, 2012 
The Rebirth of Birthers?
By William Sullivan




Two years, three months, and seven days after his inauguration, Barack Obama finally offered evidence to prove his eligibility for the presidency.  On the White House website, officials posted an electronic document purported to be a scan of Barack Obama's long-form birth certificate.  It was a grand "I told you so" moment for the media and the left, which had worked feverishly to marginalize "birthers" as the radical counterpart of the zany "truther."

Of course, there was never really any parity.  Truthers constructed silly conspiracy theories about George W. Bush being an international super-criminal that orchestrated impossibly complex measures to frame al-Qaeda on 9/11.  Birthers, on the other hand, merely demanded that the president, who is required by the Constitution to be a natural born American citizen, show proof of his eligibility.  And in reality, that is an entirely reasonable expectation, albeit unprecedented.

Nonetheless, birthers were marginalized as fringe elements, and since the release of the electronic scan of the birth certificate, the concerns of birthers have become even more ignored in the public discourse.  As an example of the how the media now views the birther movement, consider that the Huffington Postdescribes it as a "controversy that has been widely debunked but which remains alive in the eyes of some conservatives."

New evidence, however, has reignited conservative interest in Obama's birth certificate.  Conservative icon Sherriff Joe Arpaio of Arizona, at the behest of a petition presented by the Surprise, Arizona Tea Party organization, organized a "cold case posse" and completed a six-month examination of the released birth certificate in order to determine its authenticity.  The results are in, Joe says, and they point to the document being a fake. 

Skilled as Sherriff Joe's team undoubtedly is in identifying forged documents, last month offered interesting substantiation of the team's findings.  Renowned skeptic of global warming theories Lord Christopher Monckton, who has experience investigating high-level fraud as a policy adviser under Margaret Thatcher, has given the claim added veracity.

According to World Net Daily, Monckton said that "it appears that the document was cobbled together in layers, pointing to evidence that three date stamps and a registrar's stamp were superimposed on it from another document."  If there were a single, original document to verify the president's Hawaiian birth, why "go to all that trouble, he reasoned."

Monckton's conclusion?  "My assessment is that they are right to be worried... That document is not genuine."

This conclusion glaringly lacks ambiguity.  And if Monckton is correct, we should be beyond worried.  We should be outraged, and we should demand justice for the betrayal of the American people's trust.

Mockton's testimony is a bombshell.  It is a credible voice suggesting that the image on the White House website, offered to the American people in good faith, was presented as an accurate depiction of Obama's birth certificate, and for whatever reason, it is not.  This is forgery, a crime in itself, but it is the reason for the possible forgery -- fraud -- that keeps the media and lawmakers from running with this amazing story.

Anyone calling Obama's birth certificate into question will have to entertain the notion that perhaps the forgery was made because the president does not have legal proof of his American birth.  And anyone carrying that message will have the stink of "right-wing birther" on him, and he will be swiftly devoured by the attack dogs in the media and marginalized.  So in a way, I don't blame conservative lawmakers and pundits for treading lightly around the issue.

The discourse has already been cleverly manipulated, you see, to shift the burden of proof from Obama to his detractors.  Reasonably, it should never have been incumbent upon Americans to prove that Obama is not a natural born citizen, but rather it should have always been incumbent upon Obama to prove to the American people, verifiably and indisputably, that he was born in the United States.

Barack Obama again has that chance, and Arpaio has articulated that very point.  "The president can put all this to rest quite easily," he said.  "All he has to do is demand [that] the Hawaii Department of Health release to the American public and to a panel of certified court-authorized forensic examiners all original 1961 paper, microfilm, and computer birth records the Hawaii Department of Health has in its possession."

But then, the president has always had the opportunity to do this, and he has never seized it.  One can speculate as to why.  Some, like Ann Coulter, find the withholding of definitive proof of his birth to be a ruse to whip Obama's opponents into unreasonable frenzy, and thereby marginalize them.  On the other hand, it is entirely logical to think that he has not produced definitive proof because there is something that is being hidden from the American public.  And the fact that this birth certificate appears to be a forgery certainly strengthens the second possibility.

I've always been one of those who likes to preface sentences with "I'm no birther, but..."  But in light of this new evidence, I certainly feel that there is a warrant for investigation to satisfy the birthers' concern, with Obama innocent until proven guilty, of course. And if that makes me a birther, then so be it.


Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/2012/04/the_rebirth_of_birthers.html#ixzz1rH0pQKfT


----------



## Emma (Apr 6, 2012)

It's a simple question ...


----------



## washamericom (Apr 6, 2012)

Emma said:


> It's a simple question ...



and a simple answer. maybe not the one people want to hear.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Peach said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


that would not convince them, they would say a stunt baby was used! 

,


----------



## daws101 (Apr 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


first I'm a monster then Satan then a hayseed none of which are correct but you could pick 1 of those 3 delusions and stick with it!


----------



## washamericom (Apr 6, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



add filthy pagan communist


----------



## daws101 (Apr 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > What will you do if "any day now" never happens?
> ...


what's happened before?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 6, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



watergate, teapot dome affair, john edwards


----------



## daws101 (Apr 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


nope still delusional !


----------



## washamericom (Apr 6, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



better read animal farm again. maybe you could read it for olbermericon, at your next kkk rally


----------



## daws101 (Apr 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


still delusional!  the klan ?did they turn you down for membership?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


 wrong again! in those cases there was actual evidence ,a thing you have none of but you can always dream!


----------



## washamericom (Apr 6, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



no you irresponsible devil worshipper, watergate was real, just as obamavich is a fake.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Interesting...........when you finally figure out that you don't have a leg to stand on, you then try to paint the other person as a devil worshipper simply because they disagree with you.

I suppose you think Obama is also the anti-Christ as well Washed Out American?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 6, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



no, i think _you are_ wordsmith... speaking of obots.

but thanks for finally at last , someone, making clear my point about being called racist... the rules were always there.


----------



## Peach (Apr 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



You left out IRAN/CONTRA; how is Edwards that big of a scandal, he won NOTHING.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 6, 2012)

Peach said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



he ran for president. i was thinking of how his story finally broke, do you remember ?

http://grumpyelder.com/?p=21749


----------



## daws101 (Apr 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


seems you have comprehension and retention problem 
1.yes, Watergate was real...
2. you have no credible evidence the obama is a fraud.
3. in reality I am neither irresponsible or a devil worshiper.
only in you auto erotic asphyxia fantasy are these thing true..


----------



## washamericom (Apr 6, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



oh... it's credible, in fact... hard evidence of forgery


----------



## daws101 (Apr 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


hard evidence of fantasy


----------



## washamericom (Apr 6, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



we'll see asshole racist alinsky


----------



## daws101 (Apr 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


yes we will...what will you do when you're wrong?


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


*ANY DAY NOW!!! ANY DAY NOW!!!*

How many times will your fucking dumb ass say that?


----------



## yidnar (Apr 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> 
> i want a thread just on this., which i will add to in the coming days ahead...  it will come to be that the media was warned not to talk about the obama birth certificate. in fact i will go on to say that they media was directed to proactively sell the idea that no issue ever existed.
> performances by sheppard smith, gregg jarrett, oreilly, hannity by cancelling jerry corsi hours before the interview, esquire magazine, anderson cooper, lawrence odonald, the rachal maddov lady.... and on and on. post scandal, i will make a video showing all of them (overacters) way over the top. robert gibbs, never answering questions about it. chuck todd and liberal drowning out les kinsolving when he rarely got a chance... the lies... and on and on and on....
> ...


it's going to be just one of many october surprises about the dear leader !!


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> 
> i want a thread just on this., which i will add to in the coming days ahead...  it will come to be that the media was warned not to talk about the obama birth certificate. in fact i will go on to say that they media was directed to proactively sell the idea that no issue ever existed.
> performances by sheppard smith, gregg jarrett, oreilly, hannity by cancelling jerry corsi hours before the interview, esquire magazine, anderson cooper, lawrence odonald, the rachal maddov lady.... and on and on. post scandal, i will make a video showing all of them (overacters) way over the top. robert gibbs, never answering questions about it. chuck todd and liberal drowning out les kinsolving when he rarely got a chance... the lies... and on and on and on....
> ...


You're too stupid to make a video. Did you already make it? I didn't think so. I'll bookmark this and in 2 weeks I'll check again. My prediction: No video. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 6, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> ...


OH, it's already been two weeks and still no video!! C'mon, bitch!! Where is the video, you ignorant piece of shit?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 6, 2012)

> Two years, three months, and seven days after his inauguration, Barack Obama finally offered evidence to prove his eligibility for the presidency.



Not true. 

He first gave his birth certificate to the dnc before he was elected to the senate. 

He then made it public when the silly assed barfers first started whining about it. 

When he ran for the presidency, the GObP, the Bush dynasty, the Koch's, lushbo, Duh Donuld, Ditzy Taitz, various Republicans, the KKK sheriff in AZ and just about every rw nutjob on the planet has tried to find proof that he was not born in Hawaii as his birth certificate shows. 

Is there anyone who is stupid enough to believe that, even with all that money behind the effort, all these nutjobs couldn't find that "proof" that is out there someplace?

They conveniently ignore those two pesky newspaper announcements in the apparent belief that he somehow planted them pre-birth from an African country that didn't even exist when he was born. 

IF its true that he is ineligible to be prez because of some "natural born" requirement, then neither is Mittens Romney. You fruitcakes need to be making up your mind about that one pretty soon.

Or not. 

Its not like you're let facts get in your way before.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> ...



you are too dim to know how to bookmark. have one of your great grandchildren teach you how to google. meatpipe. and don't send me anymore private messages like this one. 








 Obamerican  
Registered User
Member #24637   Join Date: Aug 2010
Posts: 1,587 
Thanks: 879
Thanked 275 Times in 243 Posts 
Rep Power: 41 



LOL LOL LOL 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

obama birth certificate issue may not be dead...

_Your fucking link. You have got to be the biggest fucking moron on this board. Starch your sheet for tomorrow, you fucking ****? It's a JOKE you fucking shit stain._


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> > Two years, three months, and seven days after his inauguration, Barack Obama finally offered evidence to prove his eligibility for the presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you have not shown any facts, in fact your stories are wrong. what about the draft registration ?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHAM3hRI8_Y]Selective Service - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Listen up, you ignorant fucking asshole. YOU posted a link to what you thought was Obama admitting that his BC was a forgery. It was a FARCE posting. Do you even know what that means, shit for brains?

BTW, I'll send you a PM anytime I want. Got it, fuck wad? As long as you're going to be the dumbest cock sucker on this board I will be here to show the entire board what a fucking moron you really are. Now take the trash out, bitch.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > > Two years, three months, and seven days after his inauguration, Barack Obama finally offered evidence to prove his eligibility for the presidency.
> ...


What would you know about facts, asshole?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 7, 2012)

two farts in a row from you candyass.congrats.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row form you candyass.congrats.



so candyasshole and olbermerica are the same meatpipe ? what about dwason creeks guy


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > two farts in a row form you candyass.congrats.
> ...



yep and he hates it that a few people figured it out. He gave it away a long time ago. A few  people noticed a long time back that CC has a counting problem and doesnt know how to count. He kind of screwed it up and gave it away that he uses Obamaerican as his other user name in the fact that he has revealed before he has a counting problem also. way too much of a coincidence.They pretty much say the exact same thing all the time as well. as i said before,you are being way too nice to him calling him that.You mean DAWGSHIT.

Not sure about Dawgshit though.Before when I did not have him on ignore I never noticed that he had a counting problem and could not count or not, so him Im not sure about.The way he is so quick to defend his lover Candycorn/Obamamerican  would not surprise me in the least though.I guess you never noticed my sig? lol

Unlike us,these paid shills know how to disguise their IP's with the equipment their handlers give them.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > two farts in a row form you candyass.congrats.
> ...


LOL If you listen to Rimjob you will look even dumber than you already look.

Obama Makes Stunning Admission About Forged Birth Certificate | America Matters

Figure it out yet, bitch?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



shut the fuck up barney, fat fuckin loser obot stump

you fail dim asshole


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Obama Makes Stunning Admission About Forged Birth Certificate | America Matters

Figure it out yet, you fucking bitch?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 7, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 7, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



it's cementhead barney obotmerica. the board asshole in chief

Quote:
Originally Posted by bluecat6  
1959 is interesting because there are so many dual dates in the timeline that are 2 years apart. 

Obama senior is usually reported as being born in 1936. But his records clearly show he was born in 1934. And its no clerical error - it is in his own handwriting. 

There is the 1969 3rd grade picture of Obama - but he did come back to the US until 1971. Another 2 year offset. 

This is a little weird about Auma Obama not having a specific date of birth. I'm searching several sources to see if any lists a specific date and haven't found one yet. Also, the same thing seems to be true with Obama's half-brother from Barack Sr's third wife, Ruth: Mark Ndesandjo. He was reported in one story as refusing to give his age. What is it with all the secrecy and the inconsistent birth dates?? 
__________________


http://www.wnd.com/2012/04/hillary-supporters-untold-obama-horror-stories/


----------



## washamericom (Apr 8, 2012)

ConservativeWatchNews.com

more good news.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 9, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Apr 9, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Apr 9, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Apr 10, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Apr 10, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Apr 19, 2012)

there is talk that the mainstream media might be getting ready/preparing to discuss eligibility and the obama birth certificate on air. radio and tv.

it's all just scuttlebutt at this time,  conspiracy theory. stay tuned.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 19, 2012)

Yawn.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 19, 2012)

washamericom said:


> there is talk that the mainstream media might be getting ready/preparing to discuss eligibility and the obama birth certificate on air. radio and tv.
> 
> *it's all just scuttlebutt at this time*,  conspiracy theory. stay tuned.



Just like everything else you post, nothing but random bullshit with nothing to back it up.

But, we've grown accustomed to your lack of style.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 19, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > there is talk that the mainstream media might be getting ready/preparing to discuss eligibility and the obama birth certificate on air. radio and tv.
> ...



hey, i'm just giving you a heads up, you don't have to believe it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 19, 2012)

washamericom said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



See...........that's the point..............we don't believe you................

I've yet to see you be right about anything on these boards.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 19, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



no skin off my ass... it's not about you.


----------



## Peach (Apr 19, 2012)

Between THIS & the slurs on Romney's religion, there will be a CAMPAIGN?


----------



## washamericom (Apr 19, 2012)

Peach said:


> Between THIS & the slurs on Romney's religion, there will be a CAMPAIGN?



anything can happen.

should be entertaining. the dog theme played out much earlier than i thought, like trading knights on a chessboard.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 19, 2012)

*Any day now!!!!*


----------



## washamericom (Apr 20, 2012)

yes, any day now.


----------



## washamericom (Apr 23, 2012)

the press conference was staged in my opinion.
and obama never needed any "special waiver". anyone could file foia and get their own. more smoke and mirrors.

the media is really dumb.

Mission Accomplished Mr. President, Operation Sideshow is a Success! Part Three


----------



## washamericom (May 1, 2012)

my theory about foxnews doing a turnabout on this dilemma still haunts me.

Bret Baier Fox News Natural Born Citizen error, Fox motivation for media line?, Have Obama thugs threatened Fox?, Supreme Court must clarify | Citizen WElls


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 1, 2012)

Washed Out American is still here talking to themselves I see.......................


----------



## washamericom (May 2, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Washed Out American is still here talking to themselves I see.......................



still curious. the issue won't die.


----------



## daws101 (May 2, 2012)

washamericom said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Washed Out American is still here talking to themselves I see.......................
> ...


since faux NeWS owner has been declared unfit 
me thinks lots o retractions and apologies will be forthcoming..
obama thugs? any proof....?


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 2, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Hey Daws, pay no attention to that muttering troll known as Washed Out American.  Either he's lonely with no friends or life, or he's nutso with no friends or life.


----------



## daws101 (May 2, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


 well there is his inflatable girlfriend?


----------



## washamericom (May 3, 2012)

Pendergraph 'suspicious' of Obama's birthplace | CharlotteObserver.com & The Charlotte Observer Newspaper


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 3, 2012)

So, just because some bigoted asshole has suspicions, that somehow translates into "proof"?


----------



## washamericom (May 3, 2012)

this will give more to chew on, i notice bill ayers is also back in the news.

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_nf...f.,cf.osb&fp=a29162d3265eef5&biw=1504&bih=699

i believe the more people in obama's life that come forward, the more we will be able to cross reference.


----------



## daws101 (May 3, 2012)

washamericom said:


> this will give more to chew on, i notice bill ayers is also back in the news.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_nf...f.,cf.osb&fp=a29162d3265eef5&biw=1504&bih=699
> 
> i believe the more people in obama's life that come forward, the more we will be able to cross reference.


----------



## washamericom (May 4, 2012)

Sharpton&#8217;s anti-Arpaio segment shows White House &#8216;scared&#8217;

sharpton is a rare bird as a sort of "leader" while at the same time is part of the mainstream media.

his most recent escapade of trying to race bait in florida by using (or abusing) his platform, to crucify zimmerman in the court of public opinion, fell short, and thus is _quite lame._

another media reaction: http://inagist.com/all/198433324484673536/

and uas today:  http://content.usatoday.com/communi...birth-certificate-north-carolina-joe-arpaio/1

here is an interesting interview:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RpjJDCS5oU&feature=player_embedded#!

i've said many times, obama might be just the person he says he is and i may be wrong. but i've never had an agenda. however, being born and raised of chicago from the early sixties, i know how that machine works.
i have always considered this from a (an) historical perspective. some people are surprised to learn that i will still be interested in "filling in the blanks" long after obama leaves the whitehouse.
many comparisons are bring made to watergate, and i think that's rightfully so. dr. corsi was right about john kerry, i think he's right about obama. the more we learn the less we know. i don't think it's a good idea to just give the obama's a pass on all of this and i'm glad people will continue to ask the right questions.


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2012)

candycorn said:


> niteowl said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



bears repeating.


----------



## washamericom (May 5, 2012)

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_nf....,cf.osb&fp=84fc3fb1fec5f40d&biw=1504&bih=699

i hear lots of incidental references to the birth certificate, in the media, i still think obama is practicing fake it till you make it. he's been able to stay just ahead of the curve.
conservatives are learning that it's not "political poison". people aren't really stupid or crazy or racist for asking questions. popular opinion is a tremendous force. this i have known from the beginning. i would never be afraid or distracted of/by obama's persuasion skills.

 this story has staying power for a reason.


----------



## Emma (May 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> this story has staying power for a reason.



because y'all are like a dog with a bone ...

[youtube]2O15DXv3Vwg[/youtube]


----------



## washamericom (May 5, 2012)

Emma said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > this story has staying power for a reason.
> ...



i'd say that's a pretty good metaphor (simile). i can't watch your video though. i'm a dog person. 
this bone has a lot of meat on it.


----------



## Emma (May 5, 2012)

too bad, it's quite funny
he growls at his own leg as it inches forward to the bone


----------



## washamericom (May 5, 2012)

Emma said:


> too bad, it's quite funny
> he growls at his own leg as it inches forward to the bone



sounds awesome.


----------



## washamericom (May 6, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXEi4B1yaM0]Did Obama Biographer David Maraniss Have Obama&#39;s Long-Form Birth Certificate in 2008? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Emma (May 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > too bad, it's quite funny
> ...


Everything I post is awesome.


----------



## washamericom (May 7, 2012)

Emma said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



now you sound like obama and his flock.


----------



## Emma (May 7, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


I'm more awesome than that.


----------



## washamericom (May 7, 2012)

Emma said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



way more em. way more.

http://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message1860843/pg1


http://obamareleaseyourrecords.blogspot.com/2012/05/rush-limbaugh-takes-on-obamas-social.html


----------



## washamericom (May 8, 2012)

Fox & Friends Invites Astrologer To Discuss Obama And Hillary Clinton&#8217;s Future Political Careers | Mediaite

this i watched this morning, definately falls into the "odd" catagory.


----------



## Obamerican (May 8, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Fox & Friends Invites Astrologer To Discuss Obama And Hillary Clintons Future Political Careers | Mediaite
> 
> this i watched this morning, *definately falls into the "odd" catagory*.


Much like the stuff you post here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



so says the man afraid of the truth about government conspiracys.Funny how you listen to these disinfo agent trolls like Dawgshit, Emma,and candycorn-aka Obamaerica.


----------



## washamericom (May 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



that's true, it always seems to be the same players that tell me how wrong i am.

it's a fact that i've had  people stalk me, chased me down to tell me how much of their time i've been wasting.

great observation i.j.  that type of overzealousness has always spurred me on in this caper (the red flag of overacting).

watch the bin laden execution story, i think it's tied in, too many "seinfeldesque" coincidences. all falls under the flag of "_fake it till you make it"_ alinskyism.

i don't think there are any true obots here though, for that you have to go to politicalforum or the lions den at thefogbow. but there are a lot of loyal obamaphiles here, indeed.

where there is smoke, there is soon to be fire isn't always true, but it is in this case. it's a "dead issue", but the video you linked has 10.4 million views.

here is a good example of a fox hit job for obama.   


also hannity cancelled corsi hours before the show, oreilly stated as fact that obama senior lived in connecticut for years, and of course the sheppard smith performances of 4/27.

another common denominator is that none of the defenders i've met with the exception of arduini has read dr. corsi's book. and he just gleaned it from wnd, in segments. jarret is in on the caper as a hired gun, i think. they had beckel do the same thing, except beckel just went after cors's character and ignored the subject, another common denominator. this is all so watergate.

this is the 7pm show, sheppards 3pm performance was way way over the top.  
and don't forget the rush by fox to weigh in with the jean-claude trembly report, which he later rescinded as "tainted"

recent polls suggest that the issue is not only not dead, but may be growing. it's easy to call someone who disagrees with obama as crazy, stupid and racist, i don't think i am. 

it's gotten to the point where we need permission to talk about it.... not me. lol 

 i've watch the on air personalities walking on eggs about this for a year now.

don't hold your breath on the apologies from foxnews anybody. michael mukasey might be the harbinger. i say if there was a contingency to cover obama in case of a botched raid, there could be a cover up.

to all of you doubters, remember there is no timed deadline on this, if you want the story to die, i suggest, leave it alone. but it's hard not to rubberneck, we see proof of that just about everyday.

people tell me i'm the last birther standing, but when people instruct me not to talk about something, i need to know why.  i'm still searching.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2012)

washamericom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Thats hysterical that they call you the last birther standing.That shows they are grasping at straws getting desperate.
Oh you arent kidding.At political forum as you know,they got so many paid trolls there it is unreal.The fact at that place they come in droves day after day,week after week,month after month there attacking anybody such as yourself that speaks the truth about this issue shows their handlers are getting desperate that the truth is getting out on this.

They are the same way there in the 9/11 section as well.Like you said,its always the same players everyday.that speaks volumns.why get so worked up about something like that to try and come back and constantly post nonsense all the time like they do if there is nothing to it? red flag right there.

Oh and speaking of political forum,candyass AKA Obamaerica,before he got banned there, before that happened,he used to troll in the 9/11 section there constantly.He goes to SEVERAL message boards trolling about 9/11 and probably about the birther issue as well night and day hours on end.Nobody has THAT much time on their hands unless they are a paid troll.Thats the only reason he isnt here now is I guarantee,his handlers have him trolling at some other message board  posting his propaganda about either 9/11 or the birther issue.


----------



## washamericom (May 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



all true amigo.

&#8216;OBOTs&#8217; admit lying in scheme to punk WND

how's this for ego.  Obots.org

this is dr. conspiracy's phantom site:

The Strange Case of Dr. Conspiracy and Mr. Obot | Obama Conspiracy Theories


----------



## washamericom (May 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



all true amigo.

&#8216;OBOTs&#8217; admit lying in scheme to punk WND

how's this for ego.  Obots.org

this is dr. conspiracy's phantom site:

The Strange Case of Dr. Conspiracy and Mr. Obot | Obama Conspiracy Theories

these fols are so darned clever.


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 8, 2012)

*The pointless flames have been moved to the Rubber Room.  

Please try to keep the discussions in the discussion forums and the excessive flaming for the sake of flaming in the Taunting Arena.*


----------



## daws101 (May 8, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> *The pointless flames have been moved to the Rubber Room.
> 
> Please try to keep the discussions in the discussion forums and the excessive flaming for the sake of flaming in the Taunting Arena.*


*EDIT:  Staff business is NOT up for discussion.*


----------



## washamericom (May 8, 2012)

daws101 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > *The pointless flames have been moved to the Rubber Room.
> ...



we're all equals here. there's no reason why any topic should be constantly harangued.

if people think the subject is dead or stupid, they should just ignore the thread.

*i get it* that some don't like what i do here. but repetitively poisoning the arena doesn't help the game.

if people have questions they may be afraid to post because of some others.

that's neither good nor right.

i'm not interested in character attacks... only in moving the discussion _forward_.


----------



## daws101 (May 8, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...


ok!


----------



## jillian (May 8, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> *The pointless flames have been moved to the Rubber Room.
> 
> Please try to keep the discussions in the discussion forums and the excessive flaming for the sake of flaming in the Taunting Arena.*



there is such a thing as excessively flaming birfer nutters?

how does one quantify that?


----------



## daws101 (May 8, 2012)

jillian said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > *The pointless flames have been moved to the Rubber Room.
> ...


I was asking myself that very same question?


----------



## washamericom (May 8, 2012)

maybe we're extreme by your own confirmation. 
perhaps unpopular would be a better word. if i'm extreme what does that make all of you ?

why do you care what i think ?? why do you come all of the way down here just to tell me i'm extreme. why not let it go ?


btw: _ "We're always ready to believe something about which we know nothing," _   obama ??


----------



## daws101 (May 8, 2012)

washamericom said:


> maybe we're extreme by your own confirmation.
> perhaps unpopular would be a better word. if i'm extreme what does that make all of you ?
> 
> why do you care what i think ?? why do you come all of the way down here just to tell me i'm extreme. why not let it go ?
> ...


you just plagiarized my sig!

because, I for one have a very low tolerance for unwarranted paranoia and bullshit.
besides no one is denying you your rights. 
nowhere in the Constitution does it say that your freedom of speech will go unchallenged by opposing pov's


----------



## Montrovant (May 8, 2012)

washamericom said:


> maybe we're extreme by your own confirmation.
> perhaps unpopular would be a better word. if i'm extreme what does that make all of you ?
> 
> why do you care what i think ?? why do you come all of the way down here just to tell me i'm extreme. why not let it go ?
> ...



'all the way down here'?  How do you go all the way down anywhere on a message board?  Everywhere is just a click away!


----------



## washamericom (May 8, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > maybe we're extreme by your own confirmation.
> ...



you know what plagiarize means, right ? you can have the credit for originality, i was juxtaposing the sentiment to the other side. i mean, that could be obama right ?

don't worry dawson your original quips are safe with me. lol


 you may have some competition though...   
"To know that we know what we know, and that we do not know what we do not know, that is true knowledge." Henry David Thoreau


----------



## daws101 (May 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


without the author's name you're still plagiarizing.


----------



## washamericom (May 9, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



to what end ? it was in the square above, you  didn't put the author's name, i was simply asking if it was obama. get over yourself dawson, it's not even that clever, and thoreau said the same thing a hundred years ago. surely you must have other material.
BTW when i plagiarize, it's usually something good.... lol, for now you don't have to worry about me hitching my wagon to your brilliant rising star. 

A Closer Look at the Signature on Obama&#8217;s Selective Service (Draft) Registration Form « CDR Kerchner (Ret)'s Blog


----------



## washamericom (May 9, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > maybe we're extreme by your own confirmation.
> ...



i guess so, i always think of this as the basement. upstairs in politics is really where all the neat kids hang out. i'm just the semi professional resident token birther. i like it way down here.


----------



## daws101 (May 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


one day you'll have to learn to read:sociologist Clifton Bryant of Virginia Tech University, who has made a study of "deviant logic" and behavior.


----------



## daws101 (May 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


a failed politcal ad?


----------



## washamericom (May 9, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



you're a prince dawson, i'm glad you're here.


----------



## washamericom (May 9, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



not yet dawson... _this _is though..... so far

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt3ZZKHYJ6k]obama 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (May 9, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


only in your wettest dreams!


----------



## washamericom (May 9, 2012)

ick.


----------



## washamericom (May 10, 2012)

la jeunesse just added the birth certificate to the story they've been casting all day. fox may be finding it's way back with the sheriff joe story. i think i may have persuaded them. at least i called attention to it.

see... even a little commoner American with a blog can make a difference.

sheriff joe is the liberal's nightmare and i think that's great.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 10, 2012)

jillian said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > *The pointless flames have been moved to the Rubber Room.
> ...



so says the Obama apologist afraid of the truth on government conspiracys.

Just because your afraid of the truth and only see what you WANT to see,doesnt make people like washamerica a nutter.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 10, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



excellent post.well said.

amazing how they think THEY are the logical ones.Nobody is pointing a gun to their head forcing them to read your stuff,if they hate it so much,they should just do the logical thing,ignore it and dont come here like any logical person would. No need to keep coming back attacking someone calling them a a nutter and childish crap like that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 10, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...





excellent stuff there.good find.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 10, 2012)

washamericom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



still more excellent stuff there.keep it coming.


----------



## washamericom (May 10, 2012)

it's jonestown (guianafest) on an epic national scale.....

unless we can fix it in time.


----------



## daws101 (May 10, 2012)

washamericom said:


> la jeunesse just added the birth certificate to the story they've been casting all day. fox may be finding it's way back with the sheriff joe story. i think i may have persuaded them. at least i called attention to it.
> 
> see... even a little commoner American with a blog can make a difference.
> 
> sheriff joe is the liberal's nightmare and i think that's great.


only in your wettest dreams!


----------



## washamericom (May 10, 2012)

this is interesting:

Feeling Lucky? How to use Google for Fun! | Web Watch by Web Gangsta


----------



## daws101 (May 10, 2012)

washamericom said:


> this is interesting:
> 
> Feeling Lucky? How to use Google for Fun! | Web Watch by Web Gangsta


you should get out more...first handjob and now this!


----------



## washamericom (May 11, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > this is interesting:
> ...



yet you are so worldly and sophisticated. how can this be dawson ?


----------



## washamericom (May 12, 2012)

the ongoing saga of the birthers against the gullibles:

Give Us Liberty: Anderson Cooper Harasses Congressional Candidate About Obama's Forged Birth Certificate

cooper still trying to sell the purity of the obama's.


----------



## daws101 (May 12, 2012)

washamericom said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


now you're catching on!


----------



## washamericom (May 12, 2012)

daws101 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



ibid dawson.

http://www.thepostemail.com/2012/05...-his-birth-certificate-on-april-27-last-year/


watch as white house deputy press secretary chuck todd orchestrates the order of the room and the questions. not to mention the overacting by the ap guy. (keeps walking out).

the birth certificate that gibbs refers to is the first one, which we now know that anyone can obtain.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 12, 2012)

Hey Wash I cant find where you said it but I remember earlier you talking about my video that I have in my sig MUST SEE VIDEO of The Obama Deception and talking about how it has over 10,000 views.You might be interested to know that the MAIN reason I have that in my sig is actually different than what you think.

I have it there in my sig because Jones speaks the truth in that video that JFK was our last REAL president that we had.REAL because he wasnt a puppet for the establishment.He wasnt doing what they told him to do.He was stepping on some very powerful toes in washington and he paid the price for it.you do realise that right?

You realise that both parties are corrupt,that there is no difference between the two parties right? thats why many people refer to them as the demopublicans and reprocrats. Fortunately unlike here at this site,there are many americans that have woke up and realise that and are not blind sheep like so many here are who say retarded stuff like-"Anybody other than Obama."  Pale Retard and Yidnar are classic examples of that.People like those two  hurt the cause for people like us who are fighting for the truth of Obama being put behind bars where he belongs because of their bias they display.

They both always whine talking about How Obama needs to be held accountable for his actions lying to the american people and not upholding the constitution.Yet that describes EVERY american president we have had since nov 22nd 1963.None of them have held up the constituition either and have done nothing but lie to the american people as well yet neither one of them could care less about that.somehow its okay that THEY all committed the same crime but its NOT okay for Obama to do so. Especially with Pale Retard.He has an irrational obsession over Obama.

I know with him,he only cares that Obama has done what every other president for the past 45 years or so has done as well because he is a racist and hates blacks thats why he never says anything about these other presidents not upholding the constitution.

Pale Retard is a joke.Worse than these other posters that have come on here and attacked you for these posts you make on Obama and thats because he is a hypocrite racist. He displayed his hypocricy a long time ago once making a thread talking about that video The Obama Deception. He showed off what a hypocrite he was because while Bush was president,anytime Alex Jones talked about 9/11 being an inside job Pale would say Jones is a loony.

Well Jones goes and makes that video THE OBAMA DECEPTION and NOW all of a sudden in Pales mind,Jones has credibility and is the smartest guy on the planet because he is all of a sudden shitting on Obama which is obviously a topic near and dear to Pale Retard. Pale obviously did not read the contents in that video that Jones made because he would have noticed how Jones talked about how Kennedy was our last real president we had. 

He only made that thread because the title alone is negative towards Obama.  anytime I have asked Pale and Yidnar to address that question,how is it that Jones is all of a suddent credible now that he is shitting on Obama but he wasnt back then when talking about 9/11,everytime I ask them that,they run off and wont answer me because they know they cant have it both ways.Jones has to either be right about BOTH or wrong about both.They cant have it both ways that he is right about one,but wrong about the other.again thats being a hypocrite as Im sure you agree? 

Thats why I am glad neither of them have come on this thread because they hurt the cause for people like you trying to get the word out on Obama with their hypocrisy and racial hatred they have.

Once last thing,people like Pale are the reason why american continues to go down the toilet and remain a facist state because they have the mentality that anybody is better than Obama where they dont get it that if they vote for Romney.NOTHING will change because he is just like Obama.

Like Obama,he does not believe in the constitution and is a member of that evil organization the CFR who considers us their enemy.If you are not rich and powerful,you are their enemy.Romney,Obama,Bush,Clinton,Santorium,Gingrich,are all members of that organization.NONE of them believe in the constituion.Fortunately many americans even in the military have woke up about that and realise that Ron Paul is our only hope for the future because he is not a member of the CFR and he is the only one who believes in the constitution and serving us instead of the establishment.He has the same visions that kennedy did.You DO realise all this I hope?


----------



## washamericom (May 12, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey Wash I cant find where you said it but I remember earlier you talking about my video that I have in my sig MUST SEE VIDEO of The Obama Deception and talking about how it has over 10,000 views.You might be interested to know that the MAIN reason I have that in my sig is actually different than what you think.
> 
> I have it there in my sig because Jones speaks the truth in that video that JFK was our last REAL president that we had.REAL because he wasnt a puppet for the establishment.He wasnt doing what they told him to do.He was stepping on some very powerful toes in washington and he paid the price for it.you do realise that right?
> 
> ...



i think you are alluding to the new world order and bilderberg. i don't know. my focus has always been looking for an obama cover up, tantamount to nixon and watergate. but i do know a lot of really smart people who swear by it. i know chicago and how things work. for obama to be wholesome and pure is beyond my expectations, and of course all we know is what he's told us in his "biographies" which are loosely written about, and in fact are factually inaccurate. i think bill ayers wrote "dreams" (see jack cashill)

i don't know man... are the clintons and the bush dynasties in on it all??  well, it was father bush who i first heard mention the NWO. we know that gibbs lied to reporters on the chase plane while obama and hillary went to a bilderberg festival. i think i could fill a thimble with what we know about obama and lake michigan with what we don't.

why doesn't he just end the controversy by showing his original bc. does it exist ? is there something on it we can't see? why all the games. which side might be saving it for the october surprise...

people think this ends with an obama loss, or the completion of a second term. i will _always_ be interested in hearing the truth, thereby giving definition the wild over reaction to anyone who simply asks questions. 

one conspiracy theory for me is enough, i'm just a simple musician from vermont with lots of time on his hands. but more power to you man, there's lots of room here for anyone to challenge anything they see as unfit improper or unresolved. 

btw: it was ten _million_ hits/views for that video you linked.

compare this performance by sweaty maghee to the one directly above:


he's a lousy liar, i good instincts about that. obamavich could give him a few pointers.

incidentally this thread has gotten to a nice pace and tone, i think the bullies got tired of slinging the same epithets over and over again. bullies get bored easily. that's good cause i like to hear from anyone who is interested in my perspective. all questions are welcomed. the media has changed since the advent of cable and internet, they are doing things i've never seen before.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 12, 2012)

Actually, it's because everyone who has half a brain has unsubscribed from this thread, leaving you conspiracy nutjobs alone to weave your weird theories.


----------



## washamericom (May 12, 2012)

exactly, why should you care.

and of course, i'm not the _only one _with time on my hands.


----------



## washamericom (May 13, 2012)

Sheriff Arpaio Uncovers More on Obama - 12160

Another Press Conference

_Sheriff Joe has announced another upcoming press conference scheduled for June that will release more developments concerning the fraudulent efforts by President Obama to evade the truth about his true identity as well as legal US citizenship. Arpaio will once again rely upon the efforts of his veteran assistant Mike Zullo, who has recently coauthored a new book along with Harvard Professor, Jerome Corsi, who has pursued the Obama eligibility scandal for more than 4 years now. The new evidence will likely be shocking!_

not going away soon.


----------



## Montrovant (May 13, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Sheriff Arpaio Uncovers More on Obama - 12160
> 
> Another Press Conference
> 
> ...



To paraphrase, "The same cast or characters that has yet to provide any real evidence of their claims once again tells us something 'shocking' will be revealed soon.".

Sound about right?


----------



## washamericom (May 13, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Sheriff Arpaio Uncovers More on Obama - 12160
> ...



to you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 14, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, it's because everyone who has half a brain has unsubscribed from this thread, leaving you conspiracy nutjobs alone to weave your weird theories.



You need to look in the mirror when calling someone a conspiracy nutjob,you believe the most absurd ludicrous theories of the government and eat them up like pie such as Obama being a us citizen or this conspiracy theory for instance.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...911-conspiracy-theory-in-under-5-minutes.html


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 14, 2012)

washamericom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Wash I cant find where you said it but I remember earlier you talking about my video that I have in my sig MUST SEE VIDEO of The Obama Deception and talking about how it has over 10,000 views.You might be interested to know that the MAIN reason I have that in my sig is actually different than what you think.
> ...



Oh yeah the Clintons and Bushs are for sure in on it.They have been long time pals forever.They have a friendship that dates back to at least the early 1980's.They have even been seen going golfing and canoeing together over the years many times. sometimes a picture speaks a thousand words eh? just so you know,that quote in that pic on the far right hand corner of Clinton and Bush sr playing golf together has Bush saying in the quote-"Its just like a play or professional wrestling.Clinton and I were never enemies.We me secretly 11 times before the 1992 election.Bill has been working for us since before our operation in Mena."

http://www.google.com/search?q=pics...CVA8b3ggeg0fyKCQ&ved=0CFwQsAQ&biw=792&bih=458

Matter of fact,Barbara Bush has said Clinton is like a second son to her.And yeah,thats what I am referring to the bilderbergers and new world order which they are both involved in along with their pal Obama.Ron Paul has spoke out against all that.Here,look for yourself,see there where Clinton,Bush and Obama are in the white house having a jolly old good time together? I guess Romney wasnt invited since he hasnt been a president yet.please watch the two videos here I posted on this thread.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/217207-ron-paul-is-winning-34.html#post5214927

Sealybobo is just the opposite of fellow fools Pale Retard and Yidnar who want Romney in office in the next election.He thinks you cant go wrong voting for the democrats.Despite all the facts presented in that video THE OBAMA DECEPTION,that Obama has expanded what Bush started,that fool is ready to put in his vote to have Obama rerelected. He refuses to watch that video because he is in denial.

Here,take a look at these videos I posted on his thread.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/70482-bush-did-steal-florida-and-ohio-14.html
You can hear it from the horses mouth yourself from Clinton,Bush and Obama them all talking about a new world order.Interesting that Hitler spoke those same words isnt it?

people like Pale Retard,Yidnar and Sealybobo is why america has gone down the toilet. they have been conditioned and programmed to vote for the lesser evil of the two. 10 million views? wow.

one last thing,notice in this thread below how SealyBobo ran off with his tail between his legs when me and mr Jones handed his ass to him on a platter that Obama is corrupt and Ron Paul is the only candidate for us? lol.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ue-dog-democrats-really-wall-street-dogs.html


----------



## regent (May 14, 2012)

There is money to be made with conspiracies. Books, speeches, contributions all can add up to a bonanza, and the beauty of conspiracies is they require little evidence, real evidence. But conspiracies must be kept in Peter-Pan-land and not allowed to come under real investigation. Orly almost killed this whole Obama thing by taking it into the courtroom. Fortunately, for the birthers, the Court threw the whole mess out, so the conspiracy was never really checked out. 
The courts have steered clear of the conspiracy thing, the Republican party avoids it, and what Republican politician has made it part of his or her platform? The sad thing is that most history texts will not even devote a paragraph to the whole thing, so are we helping to keep conspiracies alive and well?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 14, 2012)

regent said:


> There is money to be made with conspiracies. Books, speeches, contributions all can add up to a bonanza, and the beauty of conspiracies is they require little evidence, real evidence. But conspiracies must be kept in Peter-Pan-land and not allowed to come under real investigation. Orly almost killed this whole Obama thing by taking it into the courtroom. Fortunately, for the birthers, the Court threw the whole mess out, so the conspiracy was never really checked out.
> The courts have steered clear of the conspiracy thing, the Republican party avoids it, and what Republican politician has made it part of his or her platform? The sad thing is that most history texts will not even devote a paragraph to the whole thing, so are we helping to keep conspiracies alive and well?



I dont consider it fortunate that they threw the whole thing out.I want this facist bastard put behind bars where he belongs and all the other evil corrupt presidents before him,Clinton and the Bushs and all the other corrupt policiticans but the american sheep wont get off thier lazy asses and do something about it so thats not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## daws101 (May 14, 2012)

somebody take handjob's meth away STAT!

on second though give him more !


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 14, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 14, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


----------



## candycorn (May 15, 2012)

daws101 said:


> somebody take handjob's meth away STAT!
> 
> on second though give him more !



You get the feeling that between him and Grumps; they are keeping the Kansas City meth labs in business all by themselves.


----------



## candycorn (May 15, 2012)

regent said:


> There is money to be made with conspiracies. Books, speeches, contributions all can add up to a bonanza, and the beauty of conspiracies is they require little evidence, real evidence. But conspiracies must be kept in Peter-Pan-land and not allowed to come under real investigation. Orly almost killed this whole Obama thing by taking it into the courtroom. Fortunately, for the birthers, the Court threw the whole mess out, so the conspiracy was never really checked out.
> The courts have steered clear of the conspiracy thing, the Republican party avoids it, and what Republican politician has made it part of his or her platform? The sad thing is that most history texts will not even devote a paragraph to the whole thing, so are we helping to keep conspiracies alive and well?



Says it all:






Old Willie has been exposed for the liar he is several times.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 15, 2012)

three farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## daws101 (May 15, 2012)

candycorn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > somebody take handjob's meth away STAT!
> ...


no kidding ! this many day many thread rant has only two explanations, a meth jag or hand job lost his fast food job and is using his last check to buy meth !


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> three farts in a row from the trolls.



and another one from the troll.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > three farts in a row from the trolls.
> ...



Now Rimjob is calling himself a troll. 





​


----------



## Toro (May 15, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



rofl

If you only watched those 347 youtube videos about posting style, or stop worrying about little things "like your children," then you'd understand his deep, meaningful posts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 15, 2012)

two more farts from two different trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 15, 2012)

anyways its hard to believe that fools like Sealybobo want this fraud president reelected. and of course idiots like Pale Retard want Romney in even though he has said Obama has not spent enough on the wars.

Despite all this information below,again fools like sealybobo who has been brainwashed by his family obviously that you cant go wrong voting deomcrat,want this guy reelected despite all these facts below.
I know you were aware of some of this stuff wash but were you aware of all of it by chance?

http://news.teapartyinfo.org/HM?a=E...nGHxKLAVFqfcStGb5lw8W0bBhOG5mpqVsje_HhdAEXFKF

THE 'BRIBE' TO SILENCE THE REV

When sermons of Obama&#8217;s Chicago pastor, Jeremiah Wright, surfaced during the Iowa primaries, it threatened to derail Obama&#8217;s campaign. ABC aired one where Wright screamed, &#8220;Goddamn America.. (more)  








WOW! The liberal media is running scared, knowing their days of defrauding the American people are coming to an end. Listen up, this is important.

Word about &#8220;America&#8217;s Fraud President&#8221; is getting out and the blithering media is worried because the Tea Party is dealing a blistering blow to Obama&#8217;s sock puppet media machine.

Never in their wildest dreams did the smug mug media think that anyone would dare rise up and challenge their imperial authority.

Well, the Tea Party is pushing back and saying &#8220;ENOUGH!&#8221; We&#8217;re by-passing the media, going direct to grassroots America with our message, exposing Obama as the fraud he is.


Operation &#8220;By-Pass and Expose&#8221; is HOT!


Household by household, community by community, state by state, the Tea Party is by-passing the liberal global communists with our Operation &#8216;By-Pass and Expose&#8221; ONE MILLION HOUSEHOLD BLITZ taking place across grassroots America.

The phone lines are burning up, we&#8217;re spilling the hot tar of truth and scalding the mean stream media minions&#8212;right along with the sham of a president that has the gall to sit in the White House and call himself a true American. He is a joke, but no one is laughing!


Why has the Tea Party been able to get this far?


Because outstanding patriots like you have stepped up to support the ONE MILLION HOUSEHOLD BLITZ with your donations and your prayers!

All I can say is thank you&#8230;but our children will say: &#8220;God blessed those patriots who had the courage to step up and fight in 2012. They defended our country, our rights, our constitution and saved America for us.&#8221;

Now, you can see why the left stream media is going silent about the ONE MILLION phone calls we&#8217;re making.

It&#8217;s their vile attempt to cover up our campaign, not report on it so the people won&#8217;t find out the truth. But, oh they will! The Tea Party is on a fire with our ONE MILLION CALL campaign.


Blame stream media is clamming up, muffling their talking heads, hoping the secret won&#8217;t get out!


The liberal sock puppet media is clamming up, buttoning their lip about the Tea Party&#8217;s ONE MILLION PHONE CALL BLITZ. Why? Because they don&#8217;t want the word to spread.

The Tea Party is pushing back against Obamites media machine and the liberal grunts are nervous, they&#8217;re sweatin&#8217; buckets.

The Obamites greatest fear is if regular Americans learn through a phone call what&#8217;s really taking place in the Oral Office, the global communist machine will come to a grinding halt. Guess what then? Game over.

So to that I say &#8220;Hell, lets amp it up!&#8221;

Do these three things just to piss off miff the Obamite media machine, o.k.? Don&#8217;t just sit there, get moving. We need you now more than ever.



     Give a donation you&#8217;ll be proud of;

    Recruit your friends by sending them this message&#8212;share it far and wide;

    Get involved exposing &#8220;America's Fraud President&#8221;&#8212;spread the word through emails, phone calls and social media networks at every opportunity. (Secret link to our social network site &#8211; (JOIN) 




The response to the work of Sheriff Joe Arpaio, Dr. Jerome Corsi and now the Operation &#8220;By-Pass and Expose&#8221; ONE MILLION HOUSEHOLD PHONE CALL campaign has been fantastic!

The phone calls are rolling out from the Tea Party (teaparty.org) and the campaign is in high gear&#8212;the response overwhelming.

Vexed liberals are trying in vain to quash the &#8220;Tempest-In-A-Tea Cup&#8221; by ridiculing, waving false flags and using pathetic humor. But they&#8217;re failing and failing big!

The main blame media machine is cranking up its effort to make the sheriff, Harvard&#8217;s Ph.D.&#8217;s and the Tea Party look as ludicrous as possible. Declaring a lawful and reasonable quest for truth as lunacy! The Obamites frustration is clearly showing and we are making progress!

The global communists are feeling the heat.

As more and more Americans wake up to the fact we have &#8220;America&#8217;s Fraud President&#8217; sitting in the &#8220;Oral Office&#8221; running the show, the more the temperature flares.


Know what I say?
&#8220;Hot Damn! Let it rise&#8212;then turn up
the heat some more!&#8221;


How does the Tea Party know the liberal global communists are taking such actions? Simple. They just released a pitiful YouTube video making fun of those who dare question &#8220;his royal majesty, King Obama.&#8221;

Would you like to see it? 

Ok, then BE WARNED! It&#8217;s going to make you puke.

You&#8217;ll see their futile attempt to derail the outstanding work of the toughest sheriff in America and Dr. Corsi, Harvard Ph.D. as well as the powerful Operation &#8220;By-Pass and Expose&#8221; ONE MILLION HOUSEHOLD BLITZ. 


Beware: this liberal garbage will make you gag like a maggot!


Direct Link -- Click! 


See, the sock puppet media really believes 
Obama is their messiah

(Umm hello. Hate to break this to you idiots but we patriots know he&#8217;s more like a false prophet) 
The first time I watched this video I damn-near puked. What a load of *%@^#@! That&#8217;s why I&#8217;m mad as hell and I will not get over it.

See what I mean?

Why would they produce such trash unless they were getting the crap scared out of them!

If we&#8217;re a bunch of tin-foil hatted rat bastards why would Obama&#8217;s minion media care? Why would they waste their time if there was no problem? Oops, looks like we put our finger on a nerve!

Guess what folks? Now is the time to turn up the heat and have an old fashion revival of truth! All I can say is Hallelujah!

No matter what the lame brain media spews, America is lovin&#8217; the Tea.

All I can say is: &#8220;PRAISE THE LORD AND PASS THE TEA!&#8221;

Now, I want you to get a load of what we&#8217;re hearing from patriots as we make our calls across America:

&#8226;&#8220;It&#8217;s about time someone &#8220;by-passed&#8221; the media and talked to the American people.&#8221;

&#8226;&#8220;I&#8217;m a Grandma with 12 grandkids and now I feel they just may have a future!&#8221;

&#8226;&#8220;Keep going guys, I&#8217;m praying for you.&#8221;

&#8226;&#8220;Obama is not going to like this!&#8221;

&#8226;&#8220;I want to throw those bums out of Washington (Exploitative Deleted)!&#8221;

&#8226;&#8220;Those *#@!* are screwing up my country&#8230;the Tea Party is the last chance we got.&#8221;

&#8226;&#8220;To hell with change, I just what America back!&#8221;


&#8226;The bias media whores are frantic! They&#8217;re turning a blind eye to what&#8217;s happening with the Tea Party and our Operation &#8220;By-Pass and Expose&#8221; ONE MILLION HOUSEHOLD BLITZ. Is that a grass fire I smell? Yes Sir!

But not everyone is happy, especially the Obamites. Here is what some of the &#8220;enlightened progressive geniuses&#8221; are saying about the Tea Party:

&#8226;&#8220;Racist bastards! The Tea Party is just a bunch of old white people.&#8221;

&#8226;&#8220;The Tea Party must be shut down!&#8221;

&#8226;&#8220;You bunch of mother *&$@(* somebody needs to stop you!&#8221;

&#8226;&#8220;Don&#8217;t ever call me again you bunch of #@*^%!!!!!


&#8226;&#8230;.and those are some of the nicer comments! Hmm&#8212;touched a nerve did we?! Hell ya!!!

We want our country back and if we have to call every last U.S. citizen in America, telling them about &#8220;America&#8217;s Fraud President&#8221; then so be it.






Do you understand Obama not only wants to change the future of America, but the past as well?!

This first thing a conquering army does is rewrite that nation&#8217;s history books. Think I&#8217;m kidding? Remember his campaign promise when he said that he wanted to rewrite our National Anthem?


Obama&#8217;s Campaign Promise: &#8220;Obama continued: "The National Anthem should be &#8220;swapped&#8221; for something less parochial and less bellicose. I like the song &#8220;I'd Like to Teach the World to Sing.&#8221; If that were our anthem, then, I might salute it. In my opinion, we should consider reinventing our National Anthem as well as redesign our flag to better offer our enemies hope and love&#8230;.&#8221;  



Excuse me while I gag.

Obama wants to become the new George Washington, a founder of &#8220;the change.&#8221; The new Abraham Lincoln, freeing the slaves to the constitution and the messiah, so we can have life and live more abundantly, guaranteed by the government, of course. If you are not already, you should be very afraid of his agenda.

C&#8217;mon now. Change? We&#8217;re talking a total train wreck. 

The American people have the right to know the truth about &#8220;America&#8217;s Fraud President&#8221;&#8212;and it is that truth that will set us free.

You must understand that the Tea Party&#8217;s list of atrocities committed by &#8220;America&#8217;s Fraud President&#8221; is growing. Just look at this.


America&#8217;s Fraud President&#8217;s
list of lies, corruptions and falsehoods: 



&#8226;Forged birth certificate issued by the White House

&#8226;Multiple Social Security numbers

&#8226;Sealed college records

&#8226;Surrendered license to practice law

&#8226;Missing birth records in Hawaii

&#8226;Sealed selective service records

&#8226;Obama uses foreign passports

&#8226;Association with known communists and subversives

&#8226;Sworn testimonies proving Obama was not born in America

&#8226;America&#8217;s top sheriff threatened if he continues investigating Obama frauds

&#8226;Michelle Obama&#8217;s disbarment&#8230;her license to practice law revoked

&#8226;Obama&#8217;s own mother said her son, Barry Santoro (Barack Hussein Obama), received foreign aid to pay for college.

&#8226;Obama publicly stated he was not born in America.

&#8226;Created ObamaCare and put the I.R.S. in charge

&#8226;Approved the Fast and Furious Plan to arm dangerous Mexican drug lords.

&#8226;Our Obomination of a president praised Occupy Wall Street thugs and hoodlums&#8212;the very scum of the earth just arrested for planning to blow up a bridge in Ohio, taking innocent men, women and children right along with it.

&#8226;Approves of the TSA groping and of nudity scans at airports&#8212;and now on public buses, too!

&#8226;Obama wants to rewrite the national anthem. Remember, I just told you a few minutes ago. Obama&#8217;s Campaign Promise: "&#8230;the National Anthem should be swapped for something less parochial and less bellicose. I like the song &#8220;I'd like to Teach the World to Sing.&#8221; If that were our anthem, then, I might salute it. In my opinion, we should consider reinventing our national anthem as well as redesign our flag to better offer our enemies hope and love&#8230;.&#8221; Utter heresy!!!

&#8226;Held in contempt of court for illegally obstructing oil drilling in the Gulf of Mexico.

&#8226;Filed lawsuits against the states he swore an oath to protect (AZ, WI, OH, IN)




Need I say more? Is this the Manchurian President?

It&#8217;s about time we fired this joker and replaced him with a patriot who loves America and all we stand for.

Are you good and mad and sick and tired and ready for action yet? Then listen up.

The Tea Party doesn&#8217;t have time for crybabies and spectators. We must hit this hard and fast and keep burning up the phone lines with hundreds of thousands of phone calls.


Are you ready to take action&#8230;or go back to your
man cave and hide? 
Here&#8217;s the plan again:

ONE MILLION HOUSEHOLDS divided into 10 blocks each of 100,000. Each 100,000 household block costs us approximately $23,000.00 to reach.

At first glance $23,000.00 seems very attainable, BUT once the process begins we cannot stop. The first block of 100,000 households is just as important as the last block of 100,000 households.

It works out to about .23 per household.

Your financial support helps us carry out this critical operation. Your donation goes to helping us make these calls, conducting live operator follow-up and sending hard-hitting snail mail and email to households that respond in a positive manner.


Operation &#8220;By-Pass and Expose&#8221;
ONE MILLION HOUSEHOLD BLITZ
needs your help&#8212;NOW! 


1. Give a donation you&#8217;ll be proud of;

2. Recruit your friends by sending them this message&#8212;share it far and wide;

3. Get involved exposing &#8220;America's Fraud President&#8221;&#8212;spread the word through emails, phone calls and social media networks at every opportunity.

If you&#8217;re as tired of this blasted fraud as I am, then step up and be counted now. Help us oust &#8220;America&#8217;s Fraud President!&#8221;  



By the time you read this, thousands upon thousands of these calls have gone out to grassroots America. Patriots like you are stepping up to help fund this important project.

Thank you!


Now is not the time to skimp or be a cheapskate


You understand we&#8217;re calling those who want to know more with live operators. We&#8217;re giving America the no-holds-barred, REAL facts and asking them to get involved and join our crusade.

In short, this is why we need your help: paying for the costs to keep these calls to ONE MILLION HOUSEHOLDS going. Remember, we&#8217;re calling ONE MILLION HOUSEHOLDS, ONE HUNDRED THOUSAND at a time. It takes an army to carry that out.

I know times are difficult. But now, more than ever, is the time to give what you can to help us expose (and depose!) &#8220;America&#8217;s Fraud President.&#8221;

If you&#8217;re a patriot that&#8217;s passionate about getting this fraud out of the Oval Office, stripping him of his power, getting America back on her feet and preserving your freedoms and liberties, then you must help us.

If you don&#8217;t do it now, we could be stuck with this fake, fraud, f-up of a president for the next four years. If that happens, God help us all.



Help us &#8220;by-pass&#8221; the liberal media!
Support the Tea Party as we spill the facts to America
and expose &#8220;America&#8217;s Fraud President!&#8221; 


How many households will you help at .23 cents each?

100 Households - 23.00

250 Households - 57.50

500 Households - 115.00

1,000 Households - 230.00

2,000 Households - 460.00

4,000 Households - 920.00

10,000 Households - 2,300.00

Many Households - DONATE

Once you&#8217;ve taken the first step and given your best donation, you&#8217;ll be directed to an action page so you can become part of the solution.

Remember: ONE MILLION TELEPHONE CALLS to expose &#8220;America&#8217;s Fraud President&#8221; and take back our beloved country.

You can help and be part of the Tea Party stampede with a donation.

Thank you. Someday your children will thank you for saving their future. Today, you are saving our heritage!

ONE MILLION HOUSEHOLDS, ONE HUNDRED THOUSAND at a time. Let&#8217;s roll!

Freeing America from the fraud in the White House and from global communism.


Steve Eichler
CEO - TeaParty.org

P.S. Remember, do your part with these 3 steps&#8230; 

1. Give a donation you&#8217;ll be proud of;

2. Recruit your friends by sending them this message&#8212;share it far and wide;

3. Get involved exposing &#8220;America's Fraud President&#8221;&#8212;spread the word through emails, phone calls and social media networks at every opportunity. Click -> Tea Party Social Network Site


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> anyways its hard to believe that fools like Sealybobo want this fraud president reelected. and of course idiots like Pale Retard want Romney in even though he has said Obama has not spent enough on the wars.
> 
> Despite all this information below,again fools like sealybobo who has been brainwashed by his family obviously that you cant go wrong voting deomcrat,want this guy reelected despite all these facts below.
> I know you were aware of some of this stuff wash but were you aware of all of it by chance?
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (May 15, 2012)

Aaaaah!  Wall of text, followed by quoted wall of text!


----------



## Obamerican (May 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > three farts in a row from the trolls.
> ...


LOL you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## daws101 (May 16, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Aaaaah!  Wall of text, followed by quoted wall of text!


99% of that wall of text was not written by handjob and he quoted no author...


----------



## Montrovant (May 16, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Aaaaah!  Wall of text, followed by quoted wall of text!
> ...



When there's a wall of text, I almost never read it, so I don't care about that....I'm already pissed there's a wall of text.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 16, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Aaaaah!  Wall of text, followed by quoted wall of text!



Sorry


----------



## daws101 (May 16, 2012)

what amazes me is, with hand job's ADD it must have taken a Herculean effort.......HEY! there goes a squirrel .......


----------



## Dante (May 18, 2012)

washamericom said:


> https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> 
> i want a thread just on this., which i will add to in the coming days ahead...  it will come to be that the media was warned not to talk about the obama birth certificate. in fact i will go on to say that they media was directed to proactively sell the idea that no issue ever existed.
> performances by sheppard smith, gregg jarrett, oreilly, hannity by cancelling jerry corsi hours before the interview, esquire magazine, anderson cooper, lawrence odonald, the rachal maddov lady.... and on and on. post scandal, i will make a video showing all of them (overacters) way over the top. robert gibbs, never answering questions about it. chuck todd and liberal drowning out les kinsolving when he rarely got a chance... the lies... and on and on and on....
> ...



Hannity says he believes Obama was born in the USA

[youtube]0M4WqTf4frk[/youtube]


----------



## washamericom (May 25, 2012)

i'm actually pretty surprised that cbs is reporting this, they must have some angle planned... i'll be even more surprised if it makes cable news. i wonder if the republicans are going to bring it up in the campaign thru surrogates like trump. interesting.

Romney camp stands by decision to appear with Trump after latest birther comments - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


----------



## washamericom (May 26, 2012)

ignorant racists we are:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0cLuYQ6FSo&feature=related]The birthers are back [NBC 5-22-2012] - YouTube[/ame]

the tone of alarm is modulating. running out of alinskyisms.



http://www.timesunion.com/business/...ittee-Flooding-Arizona-with-Faxes-3587312.php


----------



## washamericom (May 27, 2012)

Bill Maher Starts Fake Romney


this is a good example of periphreal alinskyism.

i wonder if obama or women will say anything when maher calls ann romney a twat and a ****.

but i know maher's audience will be delighted, they will applaude and cheer. it's good chicago poilitics.


----------



## J.E.D (May 27, 2012)

Wow, dude, you are in-fucking-sane 



9/11 inside job said:


> anyways its hard to believe that fools like Sealybobo want this fraud president reelected. and of course idiots like Pale Retard want Romney in even though he has said Obama has not spent enough on the wars.
> 
> Despite all this information below,again fools like sealybobo who has been brainwashed by his family obviously that you cant go wrong voting deomcrat,want this guy reelected despite all these facts below.
> I know you were aware of some of this stuff wash but were you aware of all of it by chance?
> ...


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 28, 2012)

You're right...............they are insane.

But................what do you expect from someone named 9/11 inside job?


----------



## PplAgainstNDAA (May 28, 2012)

Agreed!


----------



## washamericom (May 28, 2012)

i borrowed this premis of this from hannity's chatroom.

good questions.

Are we to believe that form was a document scanned and downloaded, or is it computer generated and emailed?

Since when do Governments serve legal docs by email?

Which of the 4 BC's are they "verifying" ?

The long form that was missing had the name of the hospital. But it was half typed half handwritten....and pooof! was suddenly "found"

Every step of this Obama record smells like a dead rat.


----------



## Montrovant (May 28, 2012)

FFS, another wall of text quoted!


----------



## washamericom (May 29, 2012)

_A publisher came out last week and had a statement about Obama given to them by Obama while he was doing a book as a young man a number of years in the 90&#8242;s, born in Kenya, and raised in Indonesia. Now the publisher said, Oh, we made a mistake. Thats not the way life works. Hes a young man doing a book and he said what he believed to be the truth. _




Trump: The press keeps ignoring Obama&#8217;s birth certificate | The Raw Story


----------



## 007 (May 29, 2012)




----------



## washamericom (May 29, 2012)

Romney failure to reject Trump&#8217;s birtherism will backfire | theGrio

finally, the press is reporting the obama birther scandal.


----------



## daws101 (May 29, 2012)

washamericom said:


> ignorant racists we are:
> 
> The birthers are back [NBC 5-22-2012] - YouTube
> 
> ...


right!


----------



## daws101 (May 29, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


>


same racist bullshit.
the paranoia is growing exponentially as the election draws near.


----------



## washamericom (May 29, 2012)

i'm sitting here watching martin bashir, whom i think is a piece of shit that was instrumental in the premature death of michael jackson.

bashir and his panel are talking about romney trump and the obama birth certificate. they are really playing up the birther issue as racist garbage.

they also mention in passing the "authority" in arizona, joe arpaio and the _state attorney_, really meaning the secretary of state. it looks as if trump has shown us once again, that the issue of mr. obama past, origin of birth, and birth document provenance are still very much alive, and will be a part of the upcoming election.

bashir and his group are laughing and giggling at the prospect, but i think that the issue and the attention it's getting are making some democrats nervous.

is it finally possible that the general public is beginning to see through the thin vaneer of the obama "fake it till you make it treatment of the "president's" murkey past ??

i'm not a big fan of trump's, i think he is a bit of an opportunist and i have believed since that first showing of the second birth certificate that he has stood on dr. corsi's shoulders and taken the credit for other people's work. however, if trump can get more people to ask questions about, and to learn more about the birth certificate and the eventual inevitability that mr. obama was indeed born in kenya and is involved in a cover up much like the watergate affair.


----------



## daws101 (May 29, 2012)

washamericom said:


> i'm sitting here watching martin bashir, whom i think is a piece of shit that was instrumental in the premature death of michael jackson.
> 
> bashir and his panel are talking about romney trump and the obama birth certificate. they are really playing up the birther issue as racist garbage.
> 
> ...


so martin bashir helped kill  michael jackson.?
time to up your meds!


----------



## washamericom (May 29, 2012)

_Everybody_ is talking about the obama birth certificate scandal today on the mainstream, internet cable, network

i wonder if it will make more than just the grapevine tonight on brett baier.

i wonder if trump will finally push it over the edge this time.

anyway, i don't think the obama birth certificate has been "laid to rest" or is a "dead issue". dr. corsi has been instructed not to write about anything new until the next big (to be explosive) news conference in the middle of june.



i do think that in the past year the obots came close a couple of times to killing the controversy, but i knew in my heart it wasn't resolved just because some people say it was. Americans can't simply be bullied out of the truth.

there was just too much overacting. that's how i first knew a year and a month ago. 

some people will start wondering just today. this country loves a good caper.


----------



## daws101 (May 29, 2012)

washamericom said:


> _everybody_ is talking about the obama birth certificate scandal today on the mainstream.
> 
> I wonder if it will make more than just the grapevine tonight on brett baier.
> 
> ...


bahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## washamericom (May 29, 2012)

wolf blitzer and trump

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2012/05/29/firing-off-trump-stands-by-birther-comments/


----------



## washamericom (May 29, 2012)

Obama Mouthpiece Carney the Clown Responds To Trump's Position on Obama's Forged Birth Certificate - YouTube!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=83KzFYs_P5o#!


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 30, 2012)

Sorry Washed Out American, but Donald the Chump is squeaking the last dregs of his 15 min. of fame.

So are you by the way.........................


----------



## washamericom (May 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyphzN5hnZo]Donald Trump on Fox News: Obama Birth Certificate: "A Great Issue For Mitt Romney" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## washamericom (May 30, 2012)

Lord Monckton Speaks Wednesday in California on Obama's Felony Document Fraud | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records


_Tom Ballantyne, author of "Uncommon Sense&#8230;Apparently!" and &#8220;Oh Really O&#8217;Reilly&#8221; will discuss the total media cover-up of this historic eligibility issue - especially that of the Establishment "Conservative" Media - as well as that of the Republican "leadership" in Washington, DC, and throughout the nation (especially in AZ, his home state). He will explain both why he believes this has happened, and continues to happen, and exactly what we must do as citizens to combat it. His theme will be "What is truth?" _

this is truly an amazing story because *media of all political persuasions are blacking out equally* honest coverage of the obama birth certificate and the obamas' provenance and history.

it will be interesting to see what new developments will come out of hawaii next month.


----------



## Montrovant (May 30, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Lord Monckton Speaks Wednesday in California on Obama's Felony Document Fraud | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records
> 
> 
> _Tom Ballantyne, author of "Uncommon SenseApparently!" and Oh Really OReilly will discuss the total media cover-up of this historic eligibility issue - especially that of the Establishment "Conservative" Media - as well as that of the Republican "leadership" in Washington, DC, and throughout the nation (especially in AZ, his home state). He will explain both why he believes this has happened, and continues to happen, and exactly what we must do as citizens to combat it. His theme will be "What is truth?" _
> ...



Rather than maliciously blacking out coverage, as you seem to think, couldn't it be that the large majority of people, both in and out of media, see this as a non-issue and not worthy of reporting?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 30, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Lord Monckton Speaks Wednesday in California on Obama's Felony Document Fraud | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records
> 
> 
> _Tom Ballantyne, author of "Uncommon SenseApparently!" and Oh Really OReilly will discuss the total media cover-up of this historic eligibility issue - especially that of the Establishment "Conservative" Media - as well as that of the Republican "leadership" in Washington, DC, and throughout the nation (especially in AZ, his home state). He will explain both why he believes this has happened, and continues to happen, and exactly what we must do as citizens to combat it. His theme will be "What is truth?" _
> ...



. . . because *there is no *story,


----------



## washamericom (May 30, 2012)

The Provenance of Barack Obama with Dr. Jerome Corsi - YouTube


----------



## washamericom (May 30, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Monckton Speaks Wednesday in California on Obama's Felony Document Fraud | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records
> ...



that's pretty funny man...


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 30, 2012)

You are pretty funny.  There is no story.  There never has been.


----------



## washamericom (May 30, 2012)

do you have a tv, a computer, or know where to find a newspaper jake ??


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 30, 2012)

The story is the silly birfers being the story, not the president,


----------



## washamericom (May 30, 2012)

just trying to get a sense of what _you_ think is real jake.

don't suppose it really matters now. the proverbial cat is out of the bag.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 30, 2012)

The cat is out of the bag: the birfers are the story, not the pres.  This is all for grins and chuckles, nothing more,


----------



## washamericom (Jun 1, 2012)

no one in the birther camp is laughing jake. no one should be taking this lightly, even if romney wins the election. any cover up is a serious thing.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2012)

The cover up is done so poorly by the birfers, who eventually will start paying the penalty for the lies, libels, and frivolous law suits, as well as the public humiliation,


----------



## washamericom (Jun 1, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The cover up is done so poorly by the birfers, who eventually will start paying the penalty for the lies, libels, and frivolous law suits, as well as the public humiliation,



you keep using the epithet "birfir" jake, as if you don't know now that it's a racist term.

i'm willing to be humiliated if i'm doing what i think is right for my country. that's the definition of a patriot jake, someone willing/unafraid to speak up because they care, willing to take a hit for the team. you are too jake. you are one of the avid obots here.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 1, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The cover up is done so poorly by the birfers, who eventually will start paying the penalty for the lies, libels, and frivolous law suits, as well as the public humiliation,
> ...



Hey stupid.............it's not a racist term, it's a bigoted term.  Racism refers to someone who LOOKS ethnically different from you, but bigotry is being biased against someone for their THOUGHTS.

By the way...........as far as you being a "patriot"?  Yeah, you are in the sense that Mark Twain defined it..................

"Patriot: the person who can holler the loudest without knowing what he is hollering about." - Mark Twain.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2012)

Wash humiliates himself.  He needs no help.  Birfer is a term used for bigots who believe an American is something else than what he clearly is: native born, America, of an American parent.  Shame on you, Wash,


----------



## washamericom (Jun 1, 2012)

i guess not jake starkey. try again


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2012)

washamericom said:


> i guess not jake starkey. try again



Sure you do, wash: you self humiliate almost every time you post.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2012)

_almost_ jake ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

I was being nice to you, wash.  Should I have been truthful and said you self humiliate every time you post?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I was being nice to you, wash.  Should I have been truthful and said you self humiliate every time you post?



you can say whatever you like, it's a free country jake. and you can be truthful whenever it suits you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, it is a free country, and, yes, you can continue to publish birfer nonsense all you want.  The issue is not the president, it is the birfer narrative.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, it is a free country, and, yes, you can continue to publish birfer nonsense all you want.  The issue is not the president, it is the birfer narrative.



ok, jake starkey. if you say so.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

The evidence is overwhelmingly against birferism.



washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it is a free country, and, yes, you can continue to publish birfer nonsense all you want.  The issue is not the president, it is the birfer narrative.
> ...


----------



## tjvh (Jun 2, 2012)

If the idea of this thread is such mundane BS, why then is there "31 pages" of people dumping on it's author? And in many cases... VERY NASTILY. I find when a subject rattles a Lib, and makes them angry and nasty, there is usually something a Lib is trying to hide.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

Nothing is making any 'lib' or any normal individual caught up in the American narrative "rattled."

The issue is: no even minimally interesting, much less credible, evidence exists to support birferism.

The patriotism of birferism is that which is on trial here.


----------



## tjvh (Jun 2, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nothing is making any 'lib' or any normal individual caught up in the American narrative "rattled."
> 
> The issue is: no even minimally interesting, much less credible, evidence exists to support birferism.
> 
> The patriotism of birferism is that which is on trial here.



I think it is quite Patriotic to question whether the person you elect is eligible to hold that seat in the first place, or there wouldn't be a 14th Amendment requiring citizenship in the first place.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

Not now, not after four years of no worthy evidence.

This is over as far as whether BHO is eligible.

The question now becomes one of birferism's inherent deficiency of patriotism.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2012)

Obama told his publisher and colleges he was born in Kenya


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

Something that has been established as a publishing error and controverted by all the credible evidence?

Frank's unAmerican tendencies become more evident every day.  Frank, are you a communist lackey?  It seems like it.


----------



## 007 (Jun 2, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama told his publisher and colleges he was born in Kenya



Because he was. Then there's also this...







...and his grandmother admitting she witnessed his birth in Mombasa, Kenya...






... the narrative that obama was born in Hawaii is one huge LIE. I think even those here with this stupid BIRFER shit like they don't know how to talk, they also know at this point that obama was born in kenya, but they and the rest of them that are dedicated obama ass kissers know they have to pretend otherwise because they're so invested in obama they can't admit the obvious now. They'd have to admit they were wrong, and they will NEVER do that, so on with the charade for them pretending, lying and insulting those demanding justice be brought to the usurper, fraud and liar in the White House.

That's the way it is.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

PaleRider's unAmerican tendencies to hate our mainstream cultural values are out and front.  This issue has been established as a publishing error and controverted by all the credible evidence.  Your unAmerican tendencies become more evident every day. PR, are you a communist lackey? You, far more than Frank, would seem less likely, which makes it even more serious if you a running dog of the reds.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 2, 2012)

I haven't read all of this thread but I do have one question ... 

In light of the undeniable proof that our president was born of an American citizen and born in the United States, WHERE is even a shred of evidence that he was not?


----------



## 007 (Jun 2, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> PaleRider's unAmerican tendencies to hate our mainstream cultural values are out and front.  This issue has been established as a publishing error and controverted by all the credible evidence.  Your unAmerican tendencies become more evident every day. PR, are you a communist lackey? You, far more than Frank, would seem less likely, which makes it even more serious if you a running dog of the reds.



Oh BULL SHIT jake... NOTHING has been "ESTABLISHED" as a publishing error. That's just the HORSE SHIT excuse made up by the obama adoring/covering LIBERAL MEDIA and then PARROTED BY YOU LIKE A GOOD LITTLE OBAMABOT. Publishing error my achin' ass.

SHEEEEEEEZUZ CHRIST MAN... just because you're so fucking GULLIBLE to believe any old bull shit lie that comes down the pike doesn't mean the REST OF US ARE.

Neg coming your way for calling me unAmerican... ya shit faced little prick.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't melt down, PR.  Nothing credible has ever been offered to impeach BHO's eligibility to be president: nothing.

That you and your ilk have failed so miserably is leaving us only two avenues: one, to laugh at your silliness; and, two, more importantly, to wonder if you are plants by a foreign enemy or enemy philosophy.

If you are a bot, so be it, but be a silent bot and vote for Romney.

Birferism has driven millions of votes to the Obama camp and converted maybe four wackos.


----------



## 007 (Jun 2, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Don't melt down, PR.  Nothing credible has ever been offered to impeach BHO's eligibility to be president: nothing.
> 
> That you and your ilk have failed so miserably is leaving us only two avenues: one, to laugh at your silliness; and, two, more importantly, to wonder if you are plants by a foreign enemy or enemy philosophy.
> 
> ...



And you're in over your head with this LIE little odumbo boy.

Had there been ANYTHING, IRREFUTABLE that PROVED obama was born in Hawaii, the issue would be DEAD by now, but there's NOT. Every single piece of so called evidence produced by the kenyan has been PROVED to be a cheap forgery, and what we haven't seen has been SEALED OFF by the man himself, and he's spent MILLIONS OF DOLLARS so far KEEPING his past HIDDEN! WHY?

You're an idiot little boy, and you're as big a fucking piece of shit liar as the man you're lying for.

Eat shit, moron.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 2, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Don't melt down, PR.  Nothing credible has ever been offered to impeach BHO's eligibility to be president: nothing.
> 
> That you and your ilk have failed so miserably is leaving us only two avenues: one, to laugh at your silliness; and, two, more importantly, to wonder if you are plants by a foreign enemy or enemy philosophy.
> 
> ...



Not his fault that your afraid of the truth and only see what you want to see,covering your ears and closing your eyes when evidence is presented.Although coming from Pale Retard thats understandable since he has such an irrational hatred over Obama because of his racial hatred towards blacks which is why he only cares that Obama has lied to the american people and not upheld the constitution but could care less that all the other presidents we have had for the past 45 years or so have done the same thing.Its okay that THEY have done not since they were not black and were citizens.

However,thats no excuse for closing your eyes and covering your ears living in denial when more credible people present the evidence and facts such as Paulitics,Eots or Mr Jones though.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

Pale Rider, you are, perhaps, an unwitting running dog, a lackey of unAmerican interests that do not bode well for our country.

All of the questions have been answered credibly and accepted by those empowered to make such decisions.

Your language reveals your emotional instability.,  I am concerned for you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

Anybody who is trufer, well, what can I say.  Such is even more delusional and irrational than birfers.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 2, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Don't melt down, PR.  Nothing credible has ever been offered to impeach BHO's eligibility to be president: nothing.
> ...



Care to point out this "proof"?

Or will you just keep covering your lies with juvenile name calling?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

Pale Rider apparently has other ways to try to silence those who call out his silliness.  Very reminscent of the commies and the nazis.  Silence the opposition.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Something that has been established as a publishing error and controverted by all the credible evidence?
> 
> Frank's unAmerican tendencies become more evident every day.  Frank, are you a communist lackey?  It seems like it.



Jake, why would Obama tell his publisher and college that he was born in Kenya? Is he a sociopathic malignant Narcissist or ineligible to be POTUS?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 2, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pale Rider apparently has other ways to try to silence those who call out his silliness.  Very reminscent of the commies and the nazis.  Silence the opposition.



I've read and read and have never seen any evidence that this wild eyed accusation has even a shred of fact to it. Including the ASSSinine accusation that Obama has spent millions covering up being born in a place that didn't even exist at the time. 

And they run from the question of those pesky TWO birth announcements. 

This is a non-issue that these fools will never let go. They have their proof but they choose to ignore it. 

They also choose to ignore that there is some serious money behind trying to bring down the president (and the country) and they haven't been able to do it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 2, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Something that has been established as a publishing error and controverted by all the credible evidence?
> ...



He didn't. 

(in case that matters)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

The issue is a non-issue itself.  The real issue is who is behind the witless accusations and who are the running dogs and lackeys that are either unwittingly or even willingly being used for such unAmerican activities.  Their behavior smacks of the old HUAC investigations.  When called out publicly and privately, they go to pieces and threaten to silence their opponents on the board.  Talk about non-violent fascism.  I mean, going around waving pieces of paper and showing videos that demonstrate they have nothing?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 2, 2012)

Came back to check for FACTS to support the idiot burfer crap. 

As usual, there aren't any.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 2, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider apparently has other ways to try to silence those who call out his silliness.  Very reminscent of the commies and the nazis.  Silence the opposition.
> ...



and the denial contiunes.of course you havent seen any evidence,when you guys are afraid and only see what you WANT to see by being so closed minded,of course you wont see any evidence. of course if your reading Pale Retards posts its understandable since he is a crackpot that hurts the birther movement.

again you frady cats cant deny the facts thouh that this fraud has not produced one shread of evidence to prove he has is a us citizen and can only sling shit in defeat when evidence is shown that his documents that have been released are FORGED. keep that head buried in the sand with that ostrich,Obama and the government loves you loyal stooges for being in denial and afraid.


----------



## 007 (Jun 2, 2012)

Not surprising... most here lying their nasty little pie holes off for the kenyan are the boards dumbest and lowest rated members. 

I guess that explains that. Only morons and retards appear to be supporting the kenyan at this point, not strange they're willing to lie for him too.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

No credible evidence has ever existed for birferism.  Now the focus is on the birfers themselves, the motivation of why their behavior has been so unAmerican.  The members and their behavior will not be forgotten.  They are undoubtedly the 21st century equivalents of those crying against supposed American commie running dogs and lackeys.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



No? Who told his publisher he was raised in Indonesia?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

Hoping for a Romney election, and he won't ever investigate the real wellsprings for birtherism.

But it is a possibility that a Obama re-election and a Senate dem majority may well go after birthers for unAmerican activities.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> No credible evidence has ever existed for birferism.  Now the focus is on the birfers themselves, the motivation of why their behavior has been so unAmerican.  The members and their behavior will not be forgotten.  They are undoubtedly the 21st century equivalents of those crying against supposed American commie running dogs and lackeys.



Don't worry Jake after turning over the names of your handlers, you'll be given the choice of deprogramming or deportation

(It's Jake's Beautiful Mind Fantasy, where he's a Soviet spy and has infiltrated USMB)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

Such a delusional statement from you, Frank, and fully expected.  Nothing whatsoever credible about birtherism, yet you and the others keep it up.  Why the nazi-like big lies and failed attempts at intimidation?

The focus is on your unAmerican behavior.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 2, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



So, uh, how come when I ask for proof, all I get is this little dance?

Facts - Our president was born in Hawaii. There is credible proof of that. even if he had been not been born in the United States, his mother was - making him a citizen. 

What about the two birth announcements? How do the nut jobs explain those?

How about some PROOF?

Stop dancing around and just state your case with PROOF.

I'm traveling for the next several hours but I'll check back for your 

*PROOF.*

Thanks.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

Birferism has no credible evidence.  That's the point.  It is now time to investigate their real motivations and find out who they are working and fronting for.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 2, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > No credible evidence has ever existed for birferism.  Now the focus is on the birfers themselves, the motivation of why their behavior has been so unAmerican.  The members and their behavior will not be forgotten.  They are undoubtedly the 21st century equivalents of those crying against supposed American commie running dogs and lackeys.
> ...



According to this, Jake lives in a fantasy world of of FACTS and PROOF while Frank - 

What?

Can't prove anything he has said. 

Sheesh. You birthers are just friggin nuts.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

Frank is a credulous loony.  It's the people who have him out front are the ones who need to be investigated.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2012)

more character assassination courtesy of doctor star key. never a comment on content though.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



then why can't/don't you leave us be ?? if it's so silly.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



another good point i hadn't considered. has anyone dared ask the "president" who wrote the literary promotion?

 i guess we can't count on deputy white house press secretary chuck todd.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 2, 2012)

washamericom said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Meaning you don't have any PROOF either. 

You Froot Loops just make up this shit or you hear it on fux, lushbo etc and you blindly believe it.

Guess what, fux and lushbo can't PROVE it either. 

Have a nice afternoon. While poking sticks in the rw's cages is semi-entertaining, if I don't get going, I'll never get there.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

The birthers have no evidence, no proof, no nothing, then yell and scream and *POSTS GREAT BIG *words in red and threaten and do stupid stuff.  Shoot, I have even been threatened stupidly by someone who knows better.

OK.  Either you all are genuinely unbalanced about the supposed "kenyan" or you all are being manipulated by malignant anti-American handlers.

But don't act up in public if you can't handled being stomped on in the Board.  Simple as that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2012)

Obama is birfer. Probably his white half told his publisher that he was born in Kenya


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

Frank is a derpfer, or a dirfer if you will.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2012)

Why would Obama give Kenya as his birthplace?  Why?  He was a nobody in 1991, why lie?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Frank is a derpfer, or a dirfer if you will.



How is asking "Why did Obama tell his publisher he was born in Kenya" make me a birther?  Isn't Obama a birther?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

DirferFrank, already asked and answered.  And if true, which it isn't, his Mom was an American citizen.  So was John McCain's.  John was born in Panama.

Frank, this makes birfers look really crazy.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2012)

why doesn't he just show his records and his birth certificate ?? _cause he's already president and doesn't have to ?_ cause he's too busy ? cause frank marshall davis might be his father and he got foreign scholarships?

cause he himself got _born in kenya _wrong but _raised in indonesia and hawaii correct_. cause he has a ct. ss # and a funky draft card ? cause his birth certificate has many layers and can't be recreated as a scan ? cause he and michelle surrendered their law licenses ? cause he never heard of bill ayers but axelrod said they're kids went to school together even though they're of different generations. cause his parking tickets were paid off. cause he was shitfaced and stoned and never went to class junior and senior year high school then got into columbia and harvard ? cause bill ayers wrote dreams from my father, the fictional account of his life. cause chyome fukino said his bc was half typed half written. cause he had to have a special waiver to get release of a long form which couldn't be obatained that didn't exist then suddenly appeared. savanah guthrie ? cause bill o'reilly said it was a fact that obama's father lived in ct for years. cause obama's uncle onyango is an illegal with a ss number and a drivers license? cause we still after four years don't even know if a long form exists ? cause he co sponsored a bill to make it ok for mccain to run. cause his friend the governor of hawaii passed  a house resolution saying he was a citizen ? cause breitbart was killed a couple of hours after talking to sheriff joe the day before the press conference ? cause records have been scrubbed destroyed or are missing ? cause he worked "under the table" at baskin robbins ? cause he told bill ayer's parent's he was going to be president ??


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

. . . 'cause nothing would ever satisfy the irrational nonsense of the birthers?

The birfers are now the issue, not the President's right to hold office.  The birfers nonsense, their hatred, their stupidity, their irrationality, their fascist-like hatred of what they perceive "the other" . . . that is the issue and nothing else.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2012)

you got it alinsky, nothing to see here but a whole lot of transparency. he was born in kenya _before_ he was born at queens hospital... i mean kapiolani, yeah,.... that's the ticket.... jack !


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

Alinsky describes the birfers' tactics: a whole lot of nothing followed by demonization and threats.


----------



## 007 (Jun 2, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> . . . 'cause nothing would ever satisfy the irrational nonsense of the birthers?
> 
> The birfers are now the issue, not the President's right to hold office.  The birfers nonsense, their hatred, their stupidity, their irrationality, their fascist-like hatred of what they perceive "the other" . . . that is the issue and nothing else.



Sure jakey... over HALF THE COUNTRY, 150 MILLION PEOPLE, are irrational, full of hatred, they're stupid and they're fascists because they all share doubt as to obama legally being able to hold the office... sure jakey... you're just soooo smart and cool believing the lies... you da man...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

Show us the numbers, Pale Rider, that they are birfers.  You can't, you won't, because they are not.

It is a movement of fantasy and you are one of the dancing, singing animals in it.

When Romney wins, the far right will farther marginalized, and the hearings on the birfers will begin.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2012)

Yup, birfers are so powerful the president verbally slapped Chief Birfer Trump at a public dinner and Trump's candidacy was over.

That is the power of birferism.  Political defeat for birfers.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, birfers are so powerful the president verbally slapped Chief Birfer Trump at a public dinner and Trump's candidacy was over.
> 
> That is the power of birferism.  Political defeat for birfers.



Obama: the First Birfer


----------



## regent (Jun 2, 2012)

So where in the Constitution, in law, in a Court decision does it require a president or presidential candidate to have a birth certificate?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 2, 2012)

regent said:


> So where in the Constitution, in law, in a Court decision does it require a president or presidential candidate to have a birth certificate?



Interesting point. 

But our president does and its has been public record since he was a senator. Even if he did not have a birth certificate on public record, doesn't matter because his mother was a citizen. 

I see that that the froot loop brigade still has not posted any proof. They never do. Nor do they have any explanation for the those two inconvenient birth announcements, placed in two different newspapers in Honolulu.

Thirty five pages of nothing.


----------



## regent (Jun 2, 2012)

This whole birther thing is a farce. The states did not begin offering birth certificates for almost 100 years after the Constitution was written. The Congress never filled in the evidence required to meet the Constitution requirement nor has any Court decision. There is a bill now sitting in the House of Representatives HR 1503 that would spell out the requirements but it sets in a Republican House and no one even suggests it be passed.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 2, 2012)

YOO - HOO ... Earth to Froot Loops ... 

The President's mommy was a US citizen. 

End of story.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 3, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, birfers are so powerful the president verbally slapped Chief Birfer Trump at a public dinner and Trump's candidacy was over.
> ...



Frank, come on, buddy, you will live.  You guys are wrong.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 3, 2012)

if he wasn't worried about eligibility there would be no need for an elaborate conspiracy cover up. probably no one ever suspect in this country. maybe a few.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 3, 2012)

The only think keeping birther bullshit alive is Donald the Chump being brought into Romney's campaign.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 3, 2012)

Breaking: CNN Commits Fraud In Obama Birthgate; Eligibility Cover-Up Widens | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records


----------



## washamericom (Jun 4, 2012)

Before It's News

i'm glad that i've studied this story so hard for the past year and a half or so. it makes it a lot more interesting and makes a lot more sense to me as i watch it unfold. 

i'm glad for my knowldge and deep background, and especially now, personally having gotten to know many of the players in the birther controversy.

 i think the mainstream media will have a hard time explaining things like this. i'm sure there has to be so much more coming, as the obama's provenance starts to be scrutinized. 

as cross referenced anomalies continue to emerge, more and more average people will become interested. fox is in on the media scandal too, not just the obama news channels. 

i'm still waiting for the media people who were threatened directly, to come forward, there is very little doubt in my mind now that this conspiracy/cover up will come to fruition as part of the upcoming campaign.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Before It's News
> 
> i'm glad that i've studied this story so hard for the past year and a half or so. it makes it a lot more interesting and makes a lot more sense to me as i watch it unfold.
> 
> ...



I read the article you linked, I even watched the CNN story, and I don't know wtf the article is talking about.  You see a few pictures of birth certificates, but not once did I hear them claim anything about a certificate being held up as being 'locked in a vault'.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 4, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



It's one of only two choices, Jake:

1. Obama is a pathological liar, narcissist and sociopath who told his publisher and colleges he was born in Kenya, or

2. He really was born in Kenya and is therefore ineligible to be POTUS and the LMSM is finished


----------



## daws101 (Jun 4, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Not surprising... most here lying their nasty little pie holes off for the kenyan are the boards dumbest and lowest rated members.
> 
> I guess that explains that. Only morons and retards appear to be supporting the kenyan at this point, not strange they're willing to lie for him too.


didn't know this was a popularity contest...if that and the non evidence you've presented are the basis for your delusions ..then the morons and retards label is a PERFECT FIT! for you, that is.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 4, 2012)

You know, it's really pathetic when the birthers can't even get their own bullshit straight.

BTW idiots, Obama spent some of his childhood in INDONESIA, which is a full 2 continents away from Kenya.

He didn't visit Kenya until after he'd turned 18.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 4, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, it's really pathetic when the birthers can't even get their own bullshit straight.
> 
> BTW idiots, Obama spent some of his childhood in INDONESIA, which is a full 2 continents away from Kenya.
> 
> He didn't visit Kenya until after he'd turned 18.


that's part of the cover up.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 4, 2012)

regent said:


> This whole birther thing is a farce. The states did not begin offering birth certificates for almost 100 years after the Constitution was written. The Congress never filled in the evidence required to meet the Constitution requirement nor has any Court decision. There is a bill now sitting in the House of Representatives HR 1503 that would spell out the requirements but it sets in a Republican House and no one even suggests it be passed.



historically speaking these constitutional tests take a lot of time to play out. we're unprecedented. ultimately it will all belong to the supreme court, whether or not congress ever addresses the issue.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-reveals-Barack-Obamas-presidential-past.html


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 4, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



1.  He really is an American, the son of an American mother (end of story right there) or 2. He really is an American, the son of an American mother (end of story right there).

Romney after being elected will order the DOJ to open an investigation of birfers and birferism.

Frank, it won't be Obama going to jail and paying huge  fines.


----------



## Emma (Jun 4, 2012)

The State of Hawaii verified he was born there and that's _all_ that matters. 

President Obama can say he was born in Kenya, Indonesia or Peoria. Hawaii's official record of his birth trumps any claim by anyone ... including Obama himself.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 5, 2012)

Birthers work on hearsay, bullshit and rumor.

Watch Wall St. (either part 1 or 2, it doesn't matter) and you'll see the way that those fuckers lie to enrich themselves.


----------



## Dante (Jun 5, 2012)

President Obama was sworn in by Chief Justice Roberts. end of story


----------



## 007 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, we sure have enough rabid, frothing at the mouth, Saul Alinsky obama ass kissers in here doing their level best to out insult each other at the other half of the country that does NOT believe or has SERIOUS DOUBTS that odumbo was born in Hawaii.

I'll tell ya, I like keeping the issue alive just to aggravate these morons, even though there truly is more irrefutable evidence he was born in Mombasa, Kenya than Hawaii, mostly because the man himself has spent MILLIONS keeping his past HIDDEN. Yeah, that REEEEAAAALLY sounds like someone with NOTHING TO HIDE.

And just for the record, no amount of insults, no amount of name calling, no amount of shit talk, distortions and lies from odumbobots will ever change my mind. I firmly believe that someday the TRUTH will be known, and it sure the hell won't be obama was born Hawaii. Someday the dude is going to be in a world of shit for what he's done, and a lot of people are going to go down with him, and a lot of people here are going to look real stupid for helping perpetuate the fraud and pretending nothing was going on.

THAT... is the END OF THE STORY.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 5, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Yes, we sure have enough rabid, frothing at the mouth, Saul Alinsky obama ass kissers in here doing their level best to out insult each other at the other half of the country that does NOT believe or has SERIOUS DOUBTS that odumbo was born in Hawaii.
> 
> I'll tell ya, I like keeping the issue alive just to aggravate these morons, even though *there truly is more irrefutable evidence he was born in Mombasa, Kenya than Hawaii*, mostly because the man himself has spent MILLIONS keeping his past HIDDEN. Yeah, that REEEEAAAALLY sounds like someone with NOTHING TO HIDE.
> 
> ...



The portion I put in bold....there is MORE irrefutable evidence he was born in Kenya than Hawaii?  So there is irrefutable evidence he was born in both places?  That sure is a conundrum, isn't it?  After all, it's irrefutable evidence!  I guess he was born in two places.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we sure have enough rabid, frothing at the mouth, Saul Alinsky obama ass kissers in here doing their level best to out insult each other at the other half of the country that does NOT believe or has SERIOUS DOUBTS that odumbo was born in Hawaii.
> ...


that's what he wants you to think!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 6, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Yes, we sure have enough rabid, frothing at the mouth, Saul Alinsky obama ass kissers in here doing their level best to out insult each other at the other half of the country that does NOT believe or has SERIOUS DOUBTS that odumbo was born in Hawaii.
> 
> I'll tell ya, I like keeping the issue alive just to aggravate these morons, even though there truly is more irrefutable evidence he was born in Mombasa, Kenya than Hawaii, mostly because the man himself has spent MILLIONS keeping his past HIDDEN. Yeah, that REEEEAAAALLY sounds like someone with NOTHING TO HIDE.
> 
> ...



Yanno.....................getting promoted to Mod didn't make you smarter Pole Slider............

It actually made you dumber.  Apparently you think that your opinion matters, even when it's totally fucked up.

Good luck with that.................


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2012)

terry lakin interview.


Video: Lt. Col. Terry Lakin Discusses Obama's Eligibility and His New Book Officer's Oath | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7Zbczqa7VI&feature=related]Gibbs Argues (and Argues) with Kinsolving - YouTube[/ame]


this goes back to before the press worked for mr. obama.


----------



## 007 (Jun 6, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we sure have enough rabid, frothing at the mouth, Saul Alinsky obama ass kissers in here doing their level best to out insult each other at the other half of the country that does NOT believe or has SERIOUS DOUBTS that odumbo was born in Hawaii.
> ...



There is no "IRREFUTABLE" evidence he was born in Hawaii. If there is, show it to me. But before you get to involved, please don't go dragging up one of his amateurish Adobe Illustrator forgeries that were released online. They have been proven forgeries over and over by experts. No one has ever seen a hard copy or a microfiche. Not to mention his selective service card has also been proven to be a fraud, and his social security number comes back to someone else in a state he never lived in. Oh, and the little notice of his birth in the newspaper in Hawaii, a couple things about that too, 1, it was put there automatically because a Certification of Live Birth was issued, that anyone could get even if they were born else where, ahem... by the DOH, and the address in the notice, obama and family never even lived there. How did they get that wrong?

Not to mention obama himself and his sister have gotten their stories crossed in recent years about what hospital he was supposedly born at in Hawaii. One said this and the other said that. How did they get that wrong?

It's all lies, and it's the biggest fraud to ever have been perpetuated on the American public in the history of our nation. But nothing this big will last forever. Our fine, constitution upholding, (as I now PUKE), elected officials are looking the other way for a myriad of reasons. 1, they're scared SHITLESS of what would happen if it were all exposed, the country would ERUPT in anarchy, and 2, they want to push Rubio or Gindal for president and niether one of them are any more constitutionally eligible than the kenyan is. And if the repubs look the other way and keep their mouths shut about obama, then they expect the dems to do the same for their man. But the house of cards will crumble, someday, it's just a matter of time. As I've said before, they'll wait until obama is out of office and then the shit will hit the fan, and they'll say oh well, there's nothing we can do about it now, and the sitting president will pardon him so he'll walk scott free. 

The shit bag is a liar and a fraud, and truly belongs in PRISON.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2012)

Um, Pale...you are the one who said there is MORE irrefutable evidence of his being born in Kenya than Hawaii.  That implies there is at least SOME irrefutable evidence he was born in Hawaii.  I was pointing that out.

Also, I'm pretty sure I've never seen or heard of ANY irrefutable evidence of Obama being born in Kenya.  It's all been refuted.  If it were all so irrefutable, the birthers would have probably gotten at least 1 court victory. 

Even if Obama was born in Kenya, the evidence of it is anything but irrefutable.  Perhaps you should use a different word, you seem to be confused as to the meaning of that one.


----------



## Dante (Jun 6, 2012)

President of the United States of America, Barack Hussein Obama II

sworn into office by SCOTUS Chief Justice John Roberts


----------



## Dante (Jun 6, 2012)

Obama, Chief Justice Roberts Stumble in Recitation of Presidential Oath

Published January 20, 2009

AP

WASHINGTON -- Chief Justice John Roberts stumbled slightly over the 35-word constitutionally prescribed oath of office as he swore in Barack Obama as the 44th president on Tuesday, sending the new chief executive into a verbal detour of his own.

"Are you prepared to take the oath, Senator?" Roberts asked Obama, who was holding the Bible that Abraham Lincoln used the day he became president in 1861.

Read more: Obama, Chief Justice Roberts Stumble in Recitation of Presidential Oath | Fox News


----------



## daws101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Um, Pale...you are the one who said there is MORE irrefutable evidence of his being born in Kenya than Hawaii.  That implies there is at least SOME irrefutable evidence he was born in Hawaii.  I was pointing that out.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure I've never seen or heard of ANY irrefutable evidence of Obama being born in Kenya.  It's all been refuted.  If it were all so irrefutable, the birthers would have probably gotten at least 1 court victory.
> 
> Even if Obama was born in Kenya, the evidence of it is anything but irrefutable.  Perhaps you should use a different word, you seem to be confused as to the meaning of that one.


he might use empirical or objective evidence... sorry! forgot who I was talking about.


----------



## regent (Jun 6, 2012)

Wait until the Republican party hears there is irrefutable evidence that Obama was born in Kenya, they will take this case to the Supreme Court so fast. Still one almost wonders if by now anyone has informed the Republican party of this revelation?


----------



## Dante (Jun 6, 2012)

regent said:


> Wait until the Republican party hears there is irrefutable evidence that Obama was born in Kenya, they will take this case to the Supreme Court so fast. Still one almost wonders if by now anyone has informed the Republican party of this revelation?



they're in on it or their really, really stupid.




LOL  that is what I've been told.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 7, 2012)

CNN &#8216;birther buster&#8217; report &#8216;perpetrates fraud&#8217;


now why would cnn do this ??

this reminds me of when fox rushed the jean-claud trmbley report shortly after the second birth certificate was released by obama .

i thought this was pretty creepy and red flagish at the time.
Expert: No Doubt Obama's Birth Certificate Is Legit | Fox News

then of course came this:
Fox News expert denies he claimed birth certificate legit

if people took the time to study this story/caper i think they would be amazed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2012)

I knew this was going to happen.Obama like the coward he is would not show up to the Judges court with his lawyer to try and refute the evidence because he knows he cant.we have not heard one thing at all about this since then because they obviously got to the judge with death threats. theres one different law for politicians than there is for us.especially with presidents.

Like it says below,him not showing up to the judges court is like Muhammad Ali and Joe Frazier scheduled for a fight but Ali does not show up for the fight but is still declared the winner of the fight.the court system for politicians is a joke.


If you walk up to a barn, you might say, &#8220;Something stinks in there.&#8221;

If you talk to today&#8217;s teenagers, you might hear, &#8220;Hey dude, what smells?&#8221;

In Shakespeare&#8217;s time, &#8220;Something is rotten in Denmark.&#8221;

Hamlet Act 1, scene 4, 87*91

The character Marcellus, and not Hamlet, is the one who coined the phrase. There's a reason he said the "State of Denmark" rather than just Denmark: the fish are rotting from the head down&#8212;all is not well at the top of the political hierarchy.

In 2012, you might say, &#8220;Something is rotten in the U.S. Congress.&#8221;  At this time, Americans give Congress a nine percent approval rating.  That nine percent need to have their own minds checked.

Barack Obama enjoys 46 percent approval after three years of failed policies, 46 million Americans subsisting on food stamps and another 15 million unemployed. That&#8217;s for starters.

For three years, top investigators have pursued Barack Obama&#8217;s legitimacy for being president of the United States.  His mother was a U.S. citizen, but his father was from Kenya. That&#8217;s in question because Obama bears zero resemblance to his purported father.  Jerome Corsi wrote a book:  Where&#8217;s the Birth Certificate?  His evidence shows compelling facts that Barack Obama is not a U.S. citizen.  Lawyer Orly Taitz pursued the question all the way to a federal court in Georgia last week.  Georgia State Administrative Judge Malihi ordered Obama to appear.  Obama failed to attend.  A retired Denver, Colorado ICE agent, John Sampson, testified that Barack Obama cannot pass an E-Verify employment check because of a fraudulent social security number made out to a man in Connecticut who died before Obama was born.

Nonetheless, no American citizen is given any other person&#8217;s social security number and no American citizen is given a social security number other than the state from which he or she resides at the time of the issuance.   Barack Obama&#8217;s social security numbers starts with &#8220;042&#8221; showing that he obtained it in Connecticut.  However, Barack Obama has never lived in or has he worked in or in any way been connected to the State of Connecticut. 

His grandmother, however, worked for the Social Security office and the speculation remains that she stole a dead man&#8217;s number from Connecticut and gave it to Obama.  Thus, compounding the fraudulent identity of Obama.

While Judge Malihi last week found Obama not guilty of fraud as to his birth certificate and allowed him to remain on the ballot for the next presidential election in Georgia, the quest of Obama&#8217;s fraudulent Social Security number looms large.

&#8220;As the U.S. Constitution allowed for every citizen to pursue success, happiness and fortune, to the best of each one's ability and desire, because of the promise that the rule of law, as opposed to the rule of man, would protect their rights and their property, so too did it draw to this country, the best the world had to offer,&#8221; said Dwight Kehoe of Little Silver, New Jersey.  &#8220;This is what America is and America is the U.S. Constitution. Clearly the Constitution has been under attack from the left and from the right for many years now.  This past week, as Judge Malihi's obviously political ruling settled over this nation like a dark onerous cloud, one could not help but think the enemies of our democratic republic are winning in their struggle to destroy the freedoms we have for so long enjoyed.&#8221;

Additionally, because Obama did not answer his subpoena to appear before court, how could he win the decision?  That&#8217;s like Ali and Frasier fighting for the heavy weight title, but Ali didn&#8217;t show up, but later was pronounced the winner and Frasier the loser.



Someone must have gotten to Judge Malihi with money, threats or other persuasions.  You cannot find someone innocent when they didn&#8217;t show up for the trial.  Obama didn&#8217;t show up and his lawyers abdicated.

Ironically, Obama has reportedly spent $2 million to seal all his records and maintain a full time law firm to keep his records under strict secrecy. 

Returning to Judge Malihi&#8217;s questionable decision, Kehoe also asked these four pertinent questions:

1.       Why did the Judge make a ruling on "credibility" of the witnesses without either cross examination or appointing an expert to review the charges and testimony?

2. Why did the Judge reach out to a lower court ruling, where clearly the few people involved in that case had no clue about Article II, and ignore case after case from our own United States Supreme Court?  Could it be because he was operating on an agenda as opposed to the law?

3. If the Judge was going to allow the defendant not attend or testify under oath and thereby made his ruling based upon the "defense" he provided for the defendant, why were the plaintiffs not given the opportunity to cross examine the Judge before he made his ruling?

4. Since Judge Malihi was performing as the defendant's advocate, should he not have been put under oath and questioned as to why he refused to have other experts verify that the birth certificate is a forgery and that Obama's SSN failed E-Verify instead of simply dismissing the testimony?

To that I say, &#8220;Something really stinks in the Barack Obama presidency.&#8221;

Why?  No matter how you cut it, obfuscate it, cover it, falsify it and evade it&#8212;Barack Obama, if he gave his social security number to a prospective employer for a check at E-Verify to determine if he is a U.S. citizen and eligible to work in this country&#8212;Barack Obama would fail. 

In other words, this country has been misled, duped, lied to, scammed and buffaloed.

In this coming election, the American people must demand honesty, integrity and honor to the U.S. Constitution.  That cannot occur with a president that possesses a falsified Social Security number, which leads any rational person to appreciate that one lie leads to another and that Barack Obama is a liar and he knows it.  Lies can never be covered up and they will be exposed in the course of time in this free country governed by the rule of law and not of men.

It&#8217;s only a matter of time before the truth comes out in a court of law.

Only problem with that sentence above is that there IS no court of law for politicians.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> I knew this was going to happen.Obama like the coward he is would not show up to the Judges court with his lawyer to try and refute the evidence because he knows he cant.we have not heard one thing at all about this since then because they obviously got to the judge with death threats. theres one different law for politicians than there is for us.especially with presidents.
> 
> Like it says below,him not showing up to the judges court is like Muhammad Ali and Joe Frazier scheduled for a fight but Ali does not show up for the fight but is still declared the winner of the fight.the court system for politicians is a joke.
> 
> ...



congress is that court of law for politicians, at state and national levels. impeachment by the house and trial by senate with the chief justice presiding. that's so no one is above the law. supreme court justices can also be removed.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 8, 2012)

Dante said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Wait until the Republican party hears there is irrefutable evidence that Obama was born in Kenya, they will take this case to the Supreme Court so fast. Still one almost wonders if by now anyone has informed the Republican party of this revelation?
> ...


----------



## Obamerican (Jun 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> I knew this was going to happen.Obama like the coward he is would not show up to the Judges court with his lawyer to try and refute the evidence because he knows he cant.we have not heard one thing at all about this since then because they obviously got to the judge with death threats. theres one different law for politicians than there is for us.especially with presidents.
> 
> Like it says below,him not showing up to the judges court is like Muhammad Ali and Joe Frazier scheduled for a fight but Ali does not show up for the fight but is still declared the winner of the fight.the court system for politicians is a joke.
> 
> ...


I see Rimjob is stealing other people's posts and not giving credit. This little cocksucker should be banned for that. How can I tell it's not his thoughts(LOL)? The words are spelled right.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 8, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 8, 2012)

Now make another one, Rimjob.

I hereby command thee to post about farts and poop.

Ready... set.. GO!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 8, 2012)

washamericom said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I knew this was going to happen.Obama like the coward he is would not show up to the Judges court with his lawyer to try and refute the evidence because he knows he cant.we have not heard one thing at all about this since then because they obviously got to the judge with death threats. theres one different law for politicians than there is for us.especially with presidents.
> ...



except you forget that they are all bought off and paid for.Greed and power corrupts.the majority of congress is corrupt.they get special priveledges we dont.Tax breaks everything,thats why they have the lowest approval rating ever in its history at  just 7 % now.anytime a good one gets in,the establishment gets rid of them.

again politicians,especially Presidents, get away with crimes everyday WE could never get away with.If me or you lied to the supreme court like Dick Nixon and Slick Willie Clinton did,we would be behind bars.Or perhaps you are forgetting as well when Senator Ted Kennedy was out driving drunk with his girlfriend late at night and crashed the car and killed his girlfriend and left her to die? or are you familiar with that? Here is what this one poster said from another site about it.they hit the nail on the head. 

By all rights, the man should be in jail, not in the Senate getting special treatment. I don't know why his constituents continue electing him - I guess having a radical liberal powerhouse in the senate is worth more than bringing a criminal to justice.

do a google serach on the chappaquiddick incident and you will see find out this information how he murdered his girlfriend and got away with it his entire life.Money and power buys influence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



now two farts in a row from the other agent troll now.


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



since when do we put corpses in jail?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you, thank you.

I'll be here all week.

I recommend the fish on the buffet.

Don't forget to tip the waitress.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 8, 2012)

And now let's see if we can get my puppet Rimjob to give us an encore.


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah rat, he is gonna shit himself again and claim someone farted.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2012)

Pale Rider irrefutably reveals the presence of a selfbot: what an incredible display of ignorant arrogance.

washamerican is lost.

Guys, empirical data, irrefutable facts,  you know?  I hope all this BS is not simply because you don't like Obama's color.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pale Rider irrefutably reveals the presence of a selfbot: what an incredible display of ignorant arrogance.
> 
> washamerican is lost.
> 
> Guys, empirical data, irrefutable facts,  you know?  I hope all this BS is not simply because you don't like Obama's color.



so long jake star key. i held out as long as i could _before the ignore_.




_this is a real round table of deep thinkers on this list:_

Ignore List
    ABikerSailor candycorn daws101 JakeStarkey luddly.neddite Obamerican Sallow


----------



## daws101 (Jun 8, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider irrefutably reveals the presence of a selfbot: what an incredible display of ignorant arrogance.
> ...


ok ,IF we're really on ignore then you should not answer this.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2012)

wash may not reply.

JRK on the other hand does not matter about ignore; he will reply regardless.  :ll:


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 8, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider irrefutably reveals the presence of a selfbot: what an incredible display of ignorant arrogance.
> ...



Still no proof, huh?



If you're not a loon making up this nonsense, why don't you post some PROOF?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 8, 2012)

this is awesome, can't hear a thing.... lol


----------



## daws101 (Jun 8, 2012)

washamericom said:


> this is awesome, can't hear a thing.... lol


just like handjob, not really ignoring us..


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 8, 2012)

washamericom said:


> this is awesome, can't hear a thing.... lol



Ding bat. You can't "hear" on a message board. You're supposed to READ. Get It?

You were about to post PROOF.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 8, 2012)

washamericom said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider irrefutably reveals the presence of a selfbot: what an incredible display of ignorant arrogance.
> ...



Yeehaw!  I'm on this idiot's ignore list, which means that he'll never see anything I post any longer, which means I don't have to listen to his stupid blather.

Yes...............there IS a Santa Clause!


----------



## washamericom (Jun 8, 2012)

USA today, today... the media is starting to find their way back.

Arpaio says Obama birth certificate is a forgery - USATODAY.com Video


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2012)

Arpaio is given rope by the national media to hang himself.  This is a wonderful use of the free press!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 8, 2012)

Arpaio.

Jeeez. 

News flash: he's just another desperate birther loon. 

Can we go back to that PROOF you loons were gonna park?

Thanks ever so much.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 10, 2012)

Diana West Discusses Obama's Forged Birth Certificate and Forged Selective Service Registration Card - YouTube!



excellent interview discussing among other elements of the case, the media intimidation and blackout induced by obama and the chicago way machine.

i've called just about every member of congress over the past year. and i'll keep calling, cause i think this is worth investigating by the house judiciary, which of course is already backlogged with other obama scandals.


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 10, 2012)

I am the same age as our pres and never was required to get a selective service card. 

That's the problem I have with that assumption. too young to register when they abolished the draft, to old to register when they started requiring it again.


that one is a fail, sorry guys


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Diana West Discusses Obama's Forged Birth Certificate and Forged Selective Service Registration Card - YouTube!  excellent interview discussing among other elements of the case, the media intimidation and blackout induced by obama and the chicago way machine.  i've called just about every member of congress over the past year. and i'll keep calling, cause i think this is worth investigating by the house judiciary, which of course is already backlogged with other obama scandals.



Super.  All the problems we have in the country and we have the Birfer Way machine bothering Congress.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 11, 2012)

slackjawed said:


> I am the same age as our pres and never was required to get a selective service card.
> 
> That's the problem I have with that assumption. too young to register when they abolished the draft, to old to register when they started requiring it again.
> 
> ...



wait, are you saying obama didn't have to register ?


_On January 27, 1973, Secretary of Defense Melvin R. Laird announced the creation of an all-volunteer armed forces, negating the need for the military draft.

On March 29, 1975, President Ford signed Proclamation 4360, Terminating Registration Procedures Under Military Selective Service Act, eliminating the registration requirement for all 18&#8211;25 year old male citizens.[12]

On July 2, 1980, however, President Carter signed Proclamation 4771, Registration Under the Military Selective Service Act, retroactively re-establishing the Selective Service registration requirement for all 18&#8211;26 year old male citizens born on or after January 1, 1960.[13]* Only men born between March 29, 1957, and December 31, 1959, were completely exempt from Selective Service registration.[*14] The first registrations after Proclamation 4771 took place on Monday, July 21, 1980, for those men born in January, February and March 1960 at U.S. Post Offices. Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays were reserved for men born in the later quarters of the year, and registration for men born in 1961 began the following week._


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2012)

Unimportant, wash.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 11, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Unimportant, wash.


meaningless too.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 27, 2012)

Kuhner: Why sheriff's Obama probe could be biggest scandal in U.S. history | Times 247


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Kuhner: Why sheriff's Obama probe could be biggest scandal in U.S. history | Times 247



Common sense informs the objective thinker that the biggest scandal of the century's second decade will be birferism.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 3, 2012)

» Arpaio Set To Unleash &#8220;Shocking&#8221; Obama Birth Certificate Revelations Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2012)

No war exists for anything except the redemption of the birfer mentality.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 4, 2012)

Washed Out American must have converted to the Birther Cult with Donald The Chump as prime bullshitter.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 4, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHNfXQUeWEU]BREAKING NEWS!!! Arpaio Finds Man Who Forged Obama&#39;s Birth Certificate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2012)

Arpaio is a crazed birfer and a criminal law officer.  His day will come when the old man will be delicensed as a police officer, convicted in criminal court, and sent to the general prison population.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 5, 2012)

washamericom said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!! Arpaio Finds Man Who Forged Obama's Birth Certificate - YouTube


I liked the part when she showed the trip to the county fair.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 14, 2012)

next tuesday will be another press conference to update the public about any new evidence there is that may lead to falsehoods in the obama story telling.

the press will have an opportunity to ask questions about the subject matter.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2012)

And birfer mental illness continues.

The press will ask birfers why they are so ill mentally when they have nothing at all to be ill about.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 16, 2012)

i'm betting the mainstream media will commit more journalistic malpractice tomorrow at 2:30 in AZ.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 16, 2012)

Way to go Washed Out American............you're shouldering the entire load of stupidity this thread contains all by yourself.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 17, 2012)

washamericom said:


> i'm betting the mainstream media will commit more journalistic malpractice tomorrow at 2:30 in AZ.


your mania is such that no matter what the "MM" says you'll  contradict it!


----------



## washamericom (Jul 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jD6q0Ze_OI]Obama birth Certificate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 18, 2012)

the birfer argument has come crashing apart and down.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 18, 2012)

one thing i've noticed in the google searches is that this is the biggest response so far.

the pro obama media is consistent in attacking the character of sheriff arpaio and mike zullo, while they remain silent on the conrent of the new evidence, which i think continues to support the tampering theory.

the media not addressing anything to do with the science of the subject is a red flag to me. they could investigate on their own. are they afraid of obama and the chicago way ??

it's not journalism, it's just usjing the microphone or website to support obama, and avoid the evidence.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 18, 2012)

One, birferism is a mental disease: Pale Rider, washamerican and others demonstrate that.

Two, the characters of Apraio and Zullo are far shadier than Obama's.

Three, there is no "science of the subject" about this wackery.

Four, the journalism is magnificent in demonstrating the craziness of birfers and birferism.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 20, 2012)

Tom Ballantyne discusses Obama's Fake Birth Certificate


http://youtu.be/9--ltL40pxc




this was the performance that fist led me to believe fox was in the tank.... way over the top.


http://hotair.com/archives/2011/04/27/video-shep-smith-happy-to-finally-leave-birther-crazyland/


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 20, 2012)

Yo..........Washed Out American, wanna know the real reason Arpaio brought up the birther thing again?

Did you notice he held his press confrence the day before he went on trial for racial profiling?


----------



## washamericom (Jul 20, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> ...



there's room on the american plate for all of it.

friendly reminder:  Ignore List
    ABikerSailor candycorn daws101 JakeStarkey JosefK luddly.neddite Obamerican Sallow

sorry.... you guys had your chance to talk to me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2012)

We are not concerned about wash's ignore list, because we will continue to talk about his (and the other birfers') mental illness of birferism.

Historically, the professionals will not concentrate on the very sane and eminently legal president, Obama, but on the insanity of the culture and personages of birferism.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 22, 2012)

Yanno...................just because some idiot decides to ignore me, does not mean that I can't post truth (and heap ridicule on the shit they get wrong).

Don't really give a shit what Washed Out American thinks or ignores.  Other people read this thread on occasion.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 22, 2012)

Penzone for Sheriff - Birther Ad - 7/18/12 - YouTube!


----------



## washamericom (Jul 28, 2012)

great nixomba morph... lol ..... more and more parallels will be drawn to the watergate affair.
i like diana west.

Journalist Diana West: Phony Obama Document Gives Birth to a Cover-up; Lambasts Media | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2012)

wash's goobermania continues



washamericom said:


> Penzone for Sheriff - Birther Ad - 7/18/12 - YouTube!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> wash's goobermania continues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and jake as always,proves he is afraid of the truth about 9/11 and Obama not being a us citizen.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 28, 2012)

washamericom said:


> great nixomba morph... lol ..... more and more parallels will be drawn to the watergate affair.
> i like diana west.
> 
> Journalist Diana West: Phony Obama Document Gives Birth to a Cover-up; Lambasts Media | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records



I hate to break the news to you wash but nothings going to transpire with Obama not being a us citizen.I mean you should be aware of the fact that there is one different law for politicians than there is for us citizens? That court case against him has already been dismissed and forgotten about.Its just like the lawsuit that terry reed filed against Clinton for his role in allowing the  CIA to smuggle drugs into mena arkansas as governor of that state and using him as an unknown dupe to do it.

The government sabatgoed his case and its been long forgotten since then.The same is going to happen with this Obama birth ceritificate,nothing wil transpire of it.we are not a free country and its not a government of the people where the people have control over the government where the government serves us.Instead we serve them and dot have free speech and are not a free country so your deluding yourself if you think anything is ever going to come of this birth certificate thing.Nothing will ever change as long as we have this corrupt two party system which is REALLY a ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two parties so the sheople think they have a choice in who gets elected.

till the day comes where we get a THIRD PARTY PRESIDENT who serves the people and believe in the constitution like JFK did our last real president who served the people and paid the price for it,presidents are going to be able to keep committing crimes including murder and get away with it everytime.better wake up to this.things like 9/11 and Obamas birth certificate are the LEAST of our problems we have to worry about from the government right now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2012)

The narratives of truferism and birferism will be make for good history writing.

The themes will not be Obamanian deception or government plots.

The themes will be the manifest loonyism and the loonies themselves: what signification of non-issues drive loonies.



9/11 inside job said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > wash's goobermania continues
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Jul 30, 2012)

You Might Have Already Voted &ndash; Voting Integrity and Snopes cover-Up (Part 2) | askmarion


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 30, 2012)

And the silliness continues with the insanities of the birfers and birferism.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice to see that Washed Out American is still trying to give voice to his bullshit.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 31, 2012)

washamericom said:


> load of old bollocks



Let me see.
The right complained about a US born man wanting to be president but their bloke wasn't born in the US.
Now they have a total twat as a candidate, they have to bring it up again in some pathetic attempt to hide what a dick their man is and what a total balls up he's making on foreign visits.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 31, 2012)

Indofred said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > load of old bollocks
> ...



this is a good example of why i wonder if poitics will ever find it's way back from the nastyness of today's arena. and it's not just the left or right. i think one problem may be oversaturaton of media and people's desire to stand out in the crowd to be heard.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 31, 2012)

Sigh.  Wash got something right.  Follow your own tired advice and sit down, please, and shut up.


----------



## washamericom (Aug 1, 2012)

this is funny the way the story is written.

Rep. King Goes Birther: Floats Theory That Obama's Parents Telegrammed Fake Hawaii Birth Announcement | ThinkProgress


----------



## washamericom (Aug 5, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujSueHlWea0]Internet Shills and Hired Trolls-What You NEED to Know - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Aug 6, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Internet Shills and Hired Trolls-What You NEED to Know - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter: Unnamed Source In Kenya Says Obama Was Born In Kenya - YouTube


bad audio on 1st clip 
anne bones on the 2nd 
sheer stupidity priceless..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 6, 2012)

The only narrative of interest is that of silly birferism.


----------



## washamericom (Aug 15, 2012)

Blackout on Obama birth certificate continues | Times 247


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 15, 2012)

The only "scandal" continues to be chanting and panting of the birfers, and the historical scandal raking of the future will be the uncovering of the 'birfer' lies.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 9, 2012)

Sheriff Joe won&#8217;t abandon Obama probe


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 9, 2012)

Washed Out American is STILL whinging on this?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 9, 2012)

The investigations of prominent birfers by the feds and prominent state DAs begin in January, regardless of who is elected.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 10, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The investigations of prominent birfers by the feds and prominent state DAs begin in January, regardless of who is elected.



link jake star key ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 10, 2012)

Don't need a link anymore than you do here.

Wait for the knock on the door.


----------



## tjvh (Sep 10, 2012)

candycorn said:


> racist scumbag.



Well... That^  didn't take very long.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 14, 2012)

What is the difference between Africa & the White House?

Africa has African lions.

The White House has a lying African.


----------



## Indofred (Sep 14, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> What is the difference between Africa & the White House?
> 
> Africa has African lions.
> 
> The White House has a lying African.



And there goes the reason for all this birther crap.

Some people just can't stand the thought of a black man in the white house.

Get real, skin colour means shit all about a person.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 15, 2012)

Indofred said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > What is the difference between Africa & the White House?
> ...



   And there goes the reason for all this rascist bullshit!  

Some people like those stupid one-track minded Obama ass-kissing drones will always play the race card almost no matter what.  If someone doesn't like Obama, then you're rasict.  If someone disaggrees with Obama, then you're rascist.  If someone brings up the issue concerning his birth cert., then you're rascist.    What a load of crap!  

The issue about his birth cert. has not a god-damn thing to do with race.

Just like you said, get real, skin colour means shit all about a person, except in the case of Barack H. Obama he's a total fraud!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey Washed Out American.................maybe Wild Card will support you on this.

How many pages ya gonna make?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 16, 2012)

I see Wildcard has surrendered.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 17, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I see Wildcard has surrendered.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## Wroberson (Sep 18, 2012)

washamericom said:


> https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> 
> i want a thread just on this., which i will add to in the coming days ahead...  it will come to be that the media was warned not to talk about the obama birth certificate. in fact i will go on to say that they media was directed to proactively sell the idea that no issue ever existed.
> performances by sheppard smith, gregg jarrett, oreilly, hannity by cancelling jerry corsi hours before the interview, esquire magazine, anderson cooper, lawrence odonald, the rachal maddov lady.... and on and on. post scandal, i will make a video showing all of them (overacters) way over the top. robert gibbs, never answering questions about it. chuck todd and liberal drowning out les kinsolving when he rarely got a chance... the lies... and on and on and on....
> ...



Same thing happened after 9/11. 
I sure it's a real B/C, I just wonder who he got his hands on one.

The issue is, no one did anything to prevent the foreign national to run for president.  They just figured Hilary would win and that would be that.  

Thanks Congress!


----------



## tjvh (Sep 18, 2012)

Indofred said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > What is the difference between Africa & the White House?
> ...



Now don't you go playing the race card as well... It's one thing to condemn his post, it's quite another to use *his* post to claim that racism is the *sole reason* for the birther crap... You are *also* being racist, and a rather sly hypocrite.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 18, 2012)

tjvh reveals his racism because the truth that many birfers are racist is a vital part of the dialogue.

Many birfers are such because Obama is not white.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



Why didn't you ask to see Romney's?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 18, 2012)

The fear resides in the trufers and birfers.

The great histories of the future will be written about that self-loathing and self-fulfilling fear of the birfer and trufer sociopathology that could not pull down a great nation.



9/11 inside job said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > wash's goobermania continues
> ...


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> tjvh reveals his racism because the truth that many birfers are racist is a vital part of the dialogue.
> 
> Many birfers are such because Obama is not white.




  Do you practice being stupid or does it come naturally?  

You don't even have a clue what you are even talking about.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 20, 2012)

tjvh said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



I'd agree with you but then we'd both be wrong.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Of course you are stupid if you think anyone is falling for your crap.

All of America knows that for many birfers the reason is simply that Obama is not white.

Let em copulate with each other is the answer.



Wildcard said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh reveals his racism because the truth that many birfers are racist is a vital part of the dialogue.
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Sep 25, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh reveals his racism because the truth that many birfers are racist is a vital part of the dialogue.
> ...



both for jake


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 25, 2012)

birfers are fooling no one, and the facts remain that many birfers are racist and the dialogue in part is that obama is black, therefore not an authentic American.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 25, 2012)

washamericom said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Racist pig.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 25, 2012)

the birfers are the racists.  I have always found it both sad and amusing that racists call others racists.  Stupid birfers.


----------



## washamericom (Jan 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ma9xCv-8zsg#]Al Hendershot Promo Linking Barack Hussein Obama II and Harrison J. Bounel - YouTube[/ame]!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z72nIhbIVpc&feature=player_embedded]Breaking: 1940 Census Confirms Obama Alias; Born In 1890 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 19, 2013)

Be nice if the birfers has some real evidence.


----------



## Jimmy_Jam (Jan 19, 2013)

I keep birthers on the pay-no-mind list. Their efforts have no meaning, nor will they affect Americans in any meaningful way. I must say, however, that it is occasionally fun to poke my head in and see what's going on. 

I have far more important reasons to criticize our President. The birther movement merely provides those that are mentally lazy a convenient boogeyman to take up their time and fears.


----------



## washamericom (Jan 19, 2013)

meh...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 19, 2013)

to washamerican: meh.


----------



## washamericom (Jan 19, 2013)

too late i already mehed. try again


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 19, 2013)

meh


----------



## Jimmy_Jam (Jan 19, 2013)

My turn...

MMMMMEEEEEEEEHHHHH!


----------



## Jimmy_Jam (Jan 19, 2013)

"Meh" is the mating call of the North American Unimpressed Online Political Debater. It's a magical sound.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 19, 2013)

Obama has already served one term as president. Now, I didn't vote for him and I really don't like him, but he's OUR president. OUR president. Call me old fashioned, but we all should at least respect him on that level. On the same note, I thought Bush stole the election from Gore, and I really truly objected to Bush's second term, but I accepted the fact he made it there.  The people have spoken, this birther stuff along with questioning Bushes election, they are moot points.  Accept the facts as they are, the rest is speculative pie-in-the- sky dreamers in a perfect word nonsense. I know, we all want a better world, we should be able to question Obamas Birth certificate as much as we want.  But it&#8217;s a moot point NOW.


----------



## jillian (Jan 19, 2013)

washamericom said:


> https://boudicabpi.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/11924/
> 
> i want a thread just on this., which i will add to in the coming days ahead...  it will come to be that the media was warned not to talk about the obama birth certificate. in fact i will go on to say that they media was directed to proactively sell the idea that no issue ever existed.
> performances by sheppard smith, gregg jarrett, oreilly, hannity by cancelling jerry corsi hours before the interview, esquire magazine, anderson cooper, lawrence odonald, the rachal maddov lady.... and on and on. post scandal, i will make a video showing all of them (overacters) way over the top. robert gibbs, never answering questions about it. chuck todd and liberal drowning out les kinsolving when he rarely got a chance... the lies... and on and on and on....
> ...



there is no "media scandal"

there are just conspiracy toons...


----------



## washamericom (Jan 19, 2013)

Jimmy_Jam said:


> "Meh" is the mating call of the North American Unimpressed Online Political Debater. It's a magical sound.



why don't you preach a little more about how much of your (precious) time we are wasting....


----------



## washamericom (Jan 19, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Obama has already served one term as president. Now, I didn't vote for him and I really don't like him, but he's OUR president. OUR president. Call me old fashioned, but we all should at least respect him on that level. On the same note, I thought Bush stole the election from Gore, and I really truly objected to Bush's second term, but I accepted the fact he made it there.  The people have spoken, this birther stuff along with questioning Bushes election, they are moot points.  Accept the facts as they are, the rest is speculative pie-in-the- sky dreamers in a perfect word nonsense. I know, we all want a better world, we should be able to question Obamas Birth certificate as much as we want.  But it&#8217;s a moot point NOW.



like benghazi, it's important, if there is a cover up. but you are right, the pendulum swings both ways.


----------



## Jimmy_Jam (Jan 19, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Jimmy_Jam said:
> 
> 
> > "Meh" is the mating call of the North American Unimpressed Online Political Debater. It's a magical sound.
> ...



Get a sense of humor.

p.s. yes, birther b.s. is a waste of time.


----------



## washamericom (Jan 19, 2013)

Jimmy_Jam said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Jam said:
> ...



mep


----------



## Jimmy_Jam (Jan 19, 2013)

washamericom said:


> Jimmy_Jam said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



My turn....

MEP!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 19, 2013)

*mep*


----------



## washamericom (Jan 21, 2013)

any day now, the truth will come out.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 21, 2013)

It already has, that birfers are loon crazy.


----------



## washamericom (Jan 22, 2013)

once we find out what he and the ensuing conspiracy have been hiding, it will make the scandal part easier. the supreme court has to decide natural born. there is a reason why marco rubio won't answer whether or no he thinks he is eligible. 

i've never seen America so effected by a taboo subject as this. but denial and avoidance are temporary, eventually all the truths will be broached. _four more years of birtherism _is a long time, the obama's knew what they were getting into.

anyway, bill ayers is going on tour, that should be interesting. truth is knowledge, the right knowledge is truth.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 22, 2013)

There is no conspiracy.


----------



## Jimmy_Jam (Jan 22, 2013)

washamericom said:


> any day now, the truth will come out.



I guess if you've been holding your breath for four years, you may as well continue. I think the consequent lack of oxygen to the brain may explain a few things.


----------



## washamericom (Jan 22, 2013)

jimmi jay... the j master.... master j..... makin' some copies....


----------



## Jimmy_Jam (Jan 22, 2013)

washamericom said:


> jimmi jay... the j master.... master j..... makin' some copies....



Nice. Now we're talkin'. Not a _great_ joke, but we're getting there.


----------



## washamericom (Jan 23, 2013)

this is pretty interesting....

WA State Supreme Court Makes It Clear Obama Is Above The Law 01/22 by Mark Gillar | Blog Talk Radio


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 23, 2013)

You have to evidence and case, wash, and you guys don't, period, so you don't get to waste the court's time or the taxpayers' money.


----------



## washamericom (Jan 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> You have to evidence and case, wash, and you guys don't, period, so you don't get to waste the court's time or the taxpayers' money.



good thing those supremes don't work in billables (hours).


----------



## washamericom (Jan 27, 2013)

as i've said from the beginning, if it turns out to be true that obama is involved in a cover up about his own past, the real story looking back will be the malpractice of the American mainstream media. should be an interesting year.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GokuSaBbBAg#]Sheriff Joe Arpaio Obama Update: New Evidence Will Convince Greatest Skeptic Document 100% Forged - YouTube[/ame]!


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 27, 2013)

yeah then you can keep him from being re elcted again.........oh wait


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 27, 2013)

dumb as a box of rocks you wingers are


----------



## washamericom (Jan 27, 2013)

or he could be the second democrat in a row to be impeached.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 28, 2013)

washamericom said:


> or he could be the second democrat in a row to be impeached.


[ame=http://youtu.be/zjGvAI8eji0]Blondie - Dreaming (TOTP) - YouTube[/ame]


----------

